# 8-12 dpo??any symptoms yet?? all welcome :D



## RedRose19

hey ladies im 10dpo... so tempted to test... but i know its too early and it wont be fmu.. 
its so hard waiting i thought it was be better to talk about it with others in the same boat

is anyone in the same situation as me?? tempted to test? 

so far my symptoms are bit sicky, headaches and shooting pains in bbs.. 

:dust:


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi im not quite as far past ov as you but thought id reply...im 6 days past ov.....due on next wed. havent got any symptoms at the moment.....altho i do have a very bloated tummy & yesterday i was rubbing it lol....i can dream he he !!! xx


----------



## RedRose19

Dancingkaty1 said:


> hi im not quite as far past ov as you but thought id reply...im 6 days past ov.....due on next wed. havent got any symptoms at the moment.....altho i do have a very bloated tummy & yesterday i was rubbing it lol....i can dream he he !!! xx

heya :flower:

well the 2ww is hard enough waiting its better to talk about it with others i think.. im 10dpo and its driving me crazy :wacko: lol i just wanna test hehe


----------



## Dancingkaty1

i know its such an emotion 2 ww isnt it.....i find when i come on im devasted but after a few days im fine & look 4ward to trying again....when i get to ov time im stressed as i wanna make sure we are DTD enough....then im counting down the days til i come on again, feeling quite emotional today but i think thats because my DH got his sperm results an hr ago....has gone up from 17 to 21 million so thats good news.....just wish it was the 22nd now...we are seeing our specialist then...due on the day b4 so im hoping i wont even need to see her!!!

how long have you been ttc?

xx


----------



## NG09

Hi,

I'm about 9 dpo, and have been feeling quite tired, acid ingigetstion, sore nips, and really bloated!! :witch: due on 20th so will be testing then, but it is so tempting to test before!! Any one else been really burpy??


----------



## NG09

p.s have also had cramps for the last week or so, a lot in the right side lower down.


----------



## sazza

I am *so* tempted to test an all, but I wont! Stick it out ladies, wait a few more days! x


----------



## takingforever

Im testing in the morning im so nervous no idea how many dpo i am as i havent had a period since april due to depo injection but that would of run out in july and im only testing as my boobs are so sore and my nippples have gone massive and getting a lot of unusual cramping really low down and feels like pinching on my right side - plus dr wants me to do one before appointment at 10.40 tomorrow for bloods so going to use a FRER with FMU x Keep your fingers X'd for me girls xxx


----------



## NG09

Good luck, let us know how you get on x


----------



## takingforever

I will do NG09 and thank you x


----------



## CandyBaby

Hi, I am 10 DPO today and tested this morning FMU but got a BFN :( I've been having lots of symptoms similar to AF coming (she's due in 4-5days) but not quite the same...I have been having really sore BB's not so much to touch, but to move and they are almost tingley-like with shooting pains at time, I have also been having abd. pain, not cramping but rather like pinching, and indigestion and gas alot. I may be dreaming up all these symptoms, but I will test when AF isdue and I'll see I guess.....10 dpo maybe a little too early. Good luck to you all!!!


----------



## kitten2

I'm 9DPO and I've had shooting pains in boobies all day today (which have also grown, not my imagination, OH thinks so too), and back pain too. Also feel bloated and have been so tired even though I've been in bed super early and getting loads of sleep. I'm going to test Sat with FMU, that'll be 12DPO. Fxd xx


----------



## Norris

Just out this on another thread but....

I'm due to test next week.....

Had REALLY weird dreams the last few nights - they feel so reel as well so I am waking up in the mornings feeling really tired - have huge dark circles under my eyes....

Having occ sore boobs and this afternoon in a really bad mood could be witch

Any thoughts or am I hopeful 

Good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## Norris

oh and burby - not very ladylike lol

Sometimes funny pains down my side


----------



## RedRose19

im 10dpo and i have the worst heartburn ever... so so tired anc been abit crampy.. i just wanted to fall asleep all day lol.

:dust: i really hope this is it..


----------



## Kittygirl

Hello ladies!
I hope you dont mind me joining in! It seems like I have similiar symptoms...
I think I am 11 dpo-not sure though...AF is due in a day or so...

NG09- I have been burpy & gassy lately-my husband is getting a little annoyed!

my other symptom which is a little unusual for me is swollen, hurting BB's and I think I have noticed a few "new" veins that werent there before!
I usually get swollen bb's before AF but they usually dont hurt like this-the pain has come and go and is more like someone is poking them!!
They are warm to the touch also!

CM-is watery/lotiony/milky-

I tested with SMU yesterday morning on a $ tree test and hey-guess what-it was a BFN...

Any ideas? Anyone else having anything similiar??
I hope we all get our "Junebugs!"


----------



## NG09

I'm having exactly the same, am so p'd off waiting, all I want is a wee Junebug!!! I hate this not knowing!!!


----------



## Kittygirl

I totally understand being p'd off! But I think I am going to try and wait 1 more day! (Yeah right!!!)
I just wish I could concentrate on something else other than this! I think I would rather be oblivious!:shrug:


----------



## Dancingkaty1

i just tested my cervix...feels hard & low....think thats bad isnt it????bet im not preg :( it should stay high & soft shouldnt it? im 6dpo xx


----------



## RedRose19

i checked my cervix and it was high.. and have alot of cm.. (sorry tmi) but is that good at 10 dpo?? or sud it be different?


----------



## Dancingkaty1

think that s good babyhopes10!!!!!! :) x


----------



## ronnie211797

I am currently 12DPO. I have been experiencing some major preggo symptoms.

10 dpo: Gassy, Heaviness/Fullness, Sharp/Stabbing Pains, Twinges, Achy Legs or Hips, Darkening Areola, Tender Breasts, Tender Breasts (Underarms), Weepy, Headache, Increased Saliva, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Strong Smelling Urine, Increased Appetite and Thirst

11 dpo: Cramps (Not PMS/AF), Gassy, Heaviness/Fullness, Twinges, Achy Legs or Hips, Backache, Breasts (Stabbing Pain), Darkening Areola, Pronounced Veins in Breasts, Tender Breasts, Tender Breasts (Underarms), Anxious/On Edge, Weepy, Bleeding Nose, Dizziness or Light Headed, Headache, Strange/Metallic Taste in Mouth, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Sleeplessness, Increased Appetite and Thirst, Nausea

12 dpo (today): Cramps (Not PMS/AF), Gassy, Heaviness/Fullness, Twinges, Backache, Darkening Areola, Pronounced Veins, Tender Breasts, Tender Breasts (Underarms), " I Just Feel Pregnant", Cranky/ Irritable, Weepy, Dizziness or Light Headed, Strange/Metallic Taste in Mouth, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Sleeplessness, Nausea, Increased Appetite and Thirst

This is my month....
Can't wait to test :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

i tested this morning :cry: at 11 dpo.. :bfn: 

its not fair!! :cry:


----------



## NG09

I'm 10dpo and feeling really crampy, dull ache in lower back, gassy, acidy, tender bb/s, high cervix too, af due on 20/10, hope not to see her!!! lol


----------



## chocolate

babyhopes10 said:


> i tested this morning :cry: at 11 dpo.. :bfn:
> 
> its not fair!! :cry:

As long as af isnt here, you still have a good chance, alot of people dont get negatives early so dont give up yet.

Ive been having a few symptoms too, and was convinced I was pg, and have been testing early on 7 and 8 dpo today and keep getting negatives - early I know - so I keep telling myself that its just too early and atleast I have symptoms even if they are mild!

I also keep getting ewcm so am paincing that I got my ov dates wrong as sometimes I have a short cycle of 26 days and other times I have 32/34 cycles so can ov early or late!


----------



## ronnie211797

I am still on the hunt for AF, no signs of her. DPO13 today getting excited. I am very gassy, hungry and extremely thirsty. I have the "I feel Pregnant" thing going on again. I had some really strange dreams last night. I think I will start to keep a dream journal. I feel dizzy/hungover and I haven't drank anything in quite sometime. I woke up tired and would love nothing more than to go back to sleep, but I need to fix myself something to eat as I am very hungry. Last night I was famished, but as soon as I put the food in my mouth I didn't want it anymore it made me very nauseous. So I forced it down little by little, gotta eat right?....

For those that must try again best wishes to a successful Novemeber 
For those still waiting, I am right there with you good luck!
For those of you with congratulations!


----------



## kitten2

10DPO..pains in breasts continue, and I have gone up a whole cup size and am wearing an old bra because I can't get my big (.)(.)s into my normal size! Cramping in tummy (not AF) and aches in back. Strong yellow urine, and I had to get up at 6.30am to go to the toilet which I never do. Fxd ladies xx


----------



## samola84

I am 10 dpo as well, my (.)(.) are so sore :cry:
I also noticed my old stretch marks from gaining wait reappearing and they are a little pinkish in color, I have not gained weight I actually lost weight.

I am still having cold symptoms and a raspy voice. I have pulling and tingling in my ovaries and lower abd. 
I also keep feeling a dull pouring pain in my right bb. I dont know if that makes any sense, but it really feels like milk is getting dumped in my bbs.

Maybe Im paranoid and imagining things.

good luck everyone :dust:


----------



## kitten2

12dpo... :bfp: The symptom that really made me think I was PG was huge (.)(.)s. Good luck everyone xx:dust:


----------



## maratobe

:happydance: thats fantastic darling!!!!! congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Lena

Its our first month trying for our first and I tested a few days ago... about a week before I should have, because I thought what the hey, it might be positive? Obviously, it wasnt because i was only on about day 20 but a girl can dream, can't she? Luckily it was only a cheap test! I'm due to test next week.  So far my symptoms are a tiny spot of blood, tiredness and frequent urination.


----------



## RedRose19

Lena said:


> Its our first month trying for our first and I tested a few days ago... about a week before I should have, because I thought what the hey, it might be positive? Obviously, it wasnt because i was only on about day 20 but a girl can dream, can't she? Luckily it was only a cheap test! I'm due to test next week. So far my symptoms are a tiny spot of blood, tiredness and frequent urination.

heya this is my first month trying for number one.. i hope this wont be a long journey for us both :hugs: good luck hun :dust:


----------



## genies girl

i started the week needing to pee every half hour and feeling bloated, something just didnt feel right down below! As the days went my back was aching loads i was convinced it was a kidney infection, ive had shooting pains in boobs and cramps, so i just dont know? Maybe just maybe baby? ? xx


----------



## IndigoDreams

kitten2 said:


> 12dpo... :bfp: The symptom that really made me think I was PG was huge (.)(.)s. Good luck everyone xx:dust:

Congratulations!!! :thumbup: Sticky vibes coming your way.

I have all the same symptoms, achy hips, weird dreams, food is not appealing at all. Metallic taste in my mouth and swollen painful ( * )( * )'s.
I think it's way too early for me to tell tho. Cheap hpt came up bfn. Might pick up a better one later today because I'm a POAS addict.

Good luck everyone!
:dust:


----------



## ronnie211797

DPO 15

Yesterday, evening before bed when to to wipe and there was a little bit of brown spotting. This morning when I wiped again there was nothing. About 45 mins ago a tiny amount of brown spotting. Still no cramps, I am assuming this is IB. I would normally be flowing pretty heavy about now. I have been extremely nauseous and hungry and irritable and tired. I have been having some severe back lower pain. My temp is elevated, I have been pretty hot and it's cold out today, not normal for me. These are all encouraging signs. It appears that this is my month. 

Any opinions and similar signs?.......


----------



## kitten2

I tested on two different tests. One was a clearblue (not digital) and the other was 'one step' internet cheapie, with a blue bit on the stick. The clearblue came up positive pretty quickly, but the IC was very faint even after 5 mins. I mean there was a line there (in fact I did 2 of these, and they both had lines) but if I hadn't done the CB I wouldn't really have believed it. FRER are also good, and BOGOF in boots at the moment! Funny thinkg is the IC is supposed to be more sensitive at 10miu, compared to CB at 25miu. So I know they're expensive but in my own experience I'd always check with a reputable brand. Also do not test too ealry, it's just a waste of money. I've been there!! Good luck everyone, Fxd xx


----------



## Lena

babyhopes10 said:


> Lena said:
> 
> 
> Its our first month trying for our first and I tested a few days ago... about a week before I should have, because I thought what the hey, it might be positive? Obviously, it wasnt because i was only on about day 20 but a girl can dream, can't she? Luckily it was only a cheap test! I'm due to test next week. So far my symptoms are a tiny spot of blood, tiredness and frequent urination.
> 
> heya this is my first month trying for number one.. i hope this wont be a long journey for us both :hugs: good luck hun :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks love. Hope the journey is short for you too! Best of luck! x


----------



## RedRose19

well im 13dpo... no sign of af... i have a sore head.. feeling sick all the time.. and i can smell EVERYTHING lol :haha: and i woke up with a horrible cold like symptoms so i dunno... everytime i eat i feel like i wanna be sick... but my bbs arent sore.. so i wonder if im out... im testing on monday... so nervous :wacko:


----------



## beadyeyes

Ronnie I'm similar. 12DPO (but day 29 of a normall 33 day cycle). Had one little bit of red with a tiny clot and then brown but that was this morning and nothing at all since. Feeling crampy. hoping this is my month!


----------



## NG09

I am day 26 of 28 day cycle so getting really close now!!!! Am so tempeted to test but have already had a few BFN's as I have tested too early. Feeling really crampy and sore lower back. Went shopping today, felt sick as a dog (especially in the car) only bought 1 bag and a pair of shoes (DH over the moon!!!!) as I couldn't be bothered looking anymore then fell asleep on the way home, have been totally knackered. I just don't know, so nervous incase I go to the loo and AF appears :-(


----------



## Annabel

Hello Ladies ;)

Not to sure how many dpo I am, think it might be around 9ish? My symptoms are, bigger (.)(.) heavy bloated feeling, strange streching/tightness of stomach and tiredness, just woke up from a 3 hour nap this afternoon! 

Although I dont know if this is just me being lazy and the rest being AF symptoms..its so tricky to tell!

Not sure when AF will be arriving either, with cycles of 32 days 34 days and 36 days since me and Husband have been trying for 4 months now, so who knows.. Not sure when to test really, just dont want to be disappointed by a BFN!


----------



## Annabel

Oh forgot to say, very emotional, crying this morning and almost crying walking round the garden centre this morning... Cant remember the last time I cried! ;( Just abit weird for me really!


----------



## ItsMagic

I'm only 7dpo, and not really any symptoms, I'm looking for the big one which is the sore bbs, no go yet. When did your symptoms start?


----------



## RedRose19

ive not got sore bbs anymore... a few days til yesterday i was getting shooting pains in my bbs.. there ok now though.. my "tummy" well belly button down feels like... its full or tight its a weird feeling.. like ive done alot of sit ups.. or tensing it... anyone felt that or feeling that?


----------



## star2002

Hi everyone! I think AF is due next week. Because I am new to this whole TTC stuff I am not too sure of all the signs. Lately my lower back has been hurting as well I have been getting pains down my legs (is that normal?), sore boobs but not the usual AF way as well as this constant twinge on my lower left side. I dont want to read into it too much because I do not want to be disappointed but I am trying to keep positive thoughts. I am not sure what FRER means so can someone let me know. I also believe I am about 6dpo and wondering when I should test?


----------



## RedRose19

first response test i think... im not too sure though lol.

i cant stop thinking about 2mor... i really cant!! im worried about testing!!


----------



## elmaxie

I am CD24 and either 10DPO or 8DPO....

I am thinking 8DPO as thats when I got my second "peak" on my fertility monitor and I usually have a 12 day LP and the last time FF put my ovulation the high before my peaks I had a 14 day LP.

So I am putting myself as 8DPO...if I havent confused you yet:dohh:

My symptons over the last 3 days have been irritability (always towards my OH and really not called for but I cant help it) tiredness but more than usually after looking after my 5 month old. Cramping in my uterus as though AF is going to start and bloating and erm a bit windy:blush:

Last time I got BFP I was all of these things and after AF was due had shooting pains in my armpits/boobs...nothing there yet.

OH and I tested yesterday as I got a faint BFP at 9DPO last time and according to FF thats what I was yesterday (even though I think I was only 7DPO) Funnily enough BFN.....but keeping our fingers crossed.

Good luck!

Emma.xx


----------



## RedRose19

well i think its early yet so dont worry.. i tested at 11 dpo.. and got a bfn.. and i was told it cud of been too early.. so will see 2mor i guess

:dust: ladies...

maybe you cud all give me dates your testing and make this into a big luck thread pull of bfp :thumbup:

im testing 2mor anyway.. 

anyone else wanna give me your date that would be great :D


----------



## elmaxie

LOL well OH is having my do IC tests everymorning until BFP or AF but my "official" test date will be 22nd October.

Good Luck for tomorrow!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Emma.xx


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun :D im so nervous.. this will be a thread full of :bfp: :dust:


----------



## NG09

babyhopes10 said:


> well i think its early yet so dont worry.. i tested at 11 dpo.. and got a bfn.. and i was told it cud of been too early.. so will see 2mor i guess
> 
> :dust: ladies...
> 
> maybe you cud all give me dates your testing and make this into a big luck thread pull of bfp :thumbup:
> 
> im testing 2mor anyway..
> 
> anyone else wanna give me your date that would be great :D

Hi,

I'm cd 27 of 28 day cycle!! Will be testing on tuesday 20/10 if :witch: doesn't show!! Feeling really crampy, stops and starts and have been feeling sick as a dog today!!! Just don't know, so tempted to test tonight!!!!!!


----------



## genies girl

im the 22nd. Good luck to all you lovely ladies xx


----------



## claire911

babyhopes10 said:


> first response test i think... im not too sure though lol.
> 
> i cant stop thinking about 2mor... i really cant!! im worried about testing!!

:dust::dust::dust: Let us know :thumbup:


----------



## RedRose19

ok so thats 

*19th
Babyhope10

20th
NG09

22nd
elmaxie
genies girl*

:dust: :thumbup:


----------



## RedRose19

claire911 said:


> babyhopes10 said:
> 
> 
> first response test i think... im not too sure though lol.
> 
> i cant stop thinking about 2mor... i really cant!! im worried about testing!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: Let us know :thumbup:Click to expand...

thanks :hugs: :dust: for you too hun


----------



## NG09

babyhopes10 said:


> ok so thats
> 
> *19th
> Babyhope10
> 
> 20th
> NG09
> 
> 22nd
> elmaxie
> genies girl*
> 
> :dust: :thumbup:

Good luck tommorow x :dust:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks.. im so so nervous... and DF doesnt wanna talk about it with me .. maybe hes nervous too but hes like ahh what will be will be but i neeeeedd to talk about it :(

tut men LOL


----------



## NG09

Me too, my DH has been driving meround the twist with his lack of chat!!! Mind you anythime the poor soul opens his mouth I snap at him lately, can't help it, just really cranky this last week!


----------



## RedRose19

awwwww well you know thats also a good sign hehe :hugs:


----------



## NG09

Not for him!!!! lol x


----------



## RedRose19

lol no... but i mean cranky.. usually means hormones working etc :D 

good night hun.. ill let you know 2mor :hugs:


----------



## NG09

Dopey me!!! lol :wacko:


----------



## NG09

Good luck tomorrow loads and loads of :dust: Fx'd for that :bfp:

Night hun x


----------



## claire911

babyhopes10 said:


> ok so thats
> 
> *19th
> Babyhope10
> 
> 20th
> NG09
> 
> 22nd
> elmaxie
> genies girl*
> 
> :dust: :thumbup:

Dont forget me on the 25th, though I really shouldnt test until the 28th!! :)


----------



## claire911

NG09 said:


> Me too, my DH has been driving meround the twist with his lack of chat!!! Mind you anythime the poor soul opens his mouth I snap at him lately, can't help it, just really cranky this last week!

Me too! I've been really irritated and teary past couple of days. Poor DH, thinks I must have PMT early :haha:


----------



## NG09

I'm beginning to worry mine is pmt now!! Due on tomorrow and am really crampy, but I've heard this could be related to pregnancy too!! Guess I will just have to wait and see!


----------



## KatyxXx

well i'm not too sure how many dpo i am but ive had some cramps and feeling sick particuly after i'va eaten bbs little bit sore just like AF but i'm not due on til lend of month so all these symptoms could jsut be in my head lol xxx


----------



## elmaxie

Well I am 11/9DPO and have a sore lower back, peeing all the time and it is a strong smelling (or my nose is senstive lol) and crampy tummy....witch or BFP??? Will know by end of week I guess.

Our IC test today had a second very faint line that even OH could see BUT I really couldnt tell if it has colour or is a shadow to where the second line should be if you get me?

How did you get on testing today? Keeping everything crossed for you!

Emma.xx


----------



## KatyxXx

has anyone noticed any changes in their hair mines gone really straggling OH commented it looks like rats tails made me feel so loved lol also my lips are sooo dry!! ususally there fine but past couple of days i feel like im having to moisturise like every 5 minutes! xx


----------



## AC81

hi ladies! I've just come off my pill (end of Sept) so I don't even know if I would have ovulated this month... but I keep having all these symptoms and I think I'm getting my hopes up... I couldn't wait and did a test the other day (I think I just like POAS sometimes) but obviously it was negative. My back is killing me, I have really strange sensations in my abdomen (not like usual AF cramps or anything), I'm periodically nautious, and peeing all the time not to mention super clumsy all the time. I think I'll test if I haven't had a period by the 1st Nov... who am I kidding, I won't last until then! Good luck to everyone else out there xxx


----------



## ronnie211797

:cry: The :witch: has arrived! However, I am going to see my OB/GYN soon anyway for a check up and make sure everything is ok. With my first son, I had my period for about six months. So it is possible for AF to be present while pregnant. Maybe my progesterone levels are to low during pregnancy, which fools my body in to thinking that it is not pregnant when it is. So I need to get a check up and some advice.


----------



## char63

I've had a really achy lower back today, sort of like period pain but not due till oct 28th. Maybe it's wind tho. I never had it when I was preg with my son. Anybody experienced lower back ache when in early pregnancy?


----------



## Dancingkaty1

id be interested in knowing this too char63... i too have an achy kinda dragging feeling in my lower back.....i tend to get very bad back ache when on tho so maybe its a sign my AF is coming as im on day 30 of a 31 day cycle....have been ttc for 14 mths & really would like a BFP this mth pleeeaaaassseee????? xx


----------



## giasayshi

I'm 11 dpo today, although I think I may have o'd a day or so early.

I'm having the weirdest spins, they're similar to when I quit taking Zoloft. It's like my head moves, then it takes everything a minute to catch up. So sickening.

I have also had cold symptoms starting right around O. Largely nasal symptoms like uncontrolllable sneezing, sniffling and terrible PND throat in the mornings.

Flipping between constipation and very not constipated, although I have the IBS - it's positively marvelous, not really, at all.

Periodic pelvic cramps shallow, not deep like toward lower back.

Fatigue, not crippling but markedly so. I trained for a race this summer and I went from race to TTC, so I'm sure my body is getting used to laziness. I am getting out of breath easier and it is somewhat chorelike to take a deep deep breath. I'm a yoga instructor and I can *normally* breath like a champ.

My CM has been more plentiful, lotiony. Although when I checked CP, it was low and hard as a brick. I don't think it's ever been that hard, even when I've checked then had AF start within a few hours. Hmmmm

I have given enough $ to the test companies over the past 2 years, so I guess I'll just wait and see.

I wish to slap a y'all with some super gooey baby dust, right on your uterus. Good luck.


----------



## RedRose19

well this morning i was crushed.. i tested and got a bfn :cry: and tbh i dunno what cd im on... i thought i was 15 dpo today.. but apprently im not... im so confused i thought this was it... af hasnt shown or even any signs of her... i tested with a cheapie.. im gonna test again on friday if af hasnt shown but i will use a frer... i still have abit of hope but im still so disappointed by the result.. but my df was so sweet.. cuddled me when i got upset... :cry: he gave me abit more hope :cloud9: 

:dust: for you all ladies


----------



## MOMO

I've been going in and out of these forums over the last 5 months while we have been trying to conceive...figured I should just bite the bullet and join in cos everyone knows how it feels!!! :sad2:
I'm 12 dpo and body is playing tricks on me I think!!!One minute I think this is the month the next I'm convinced it's not...aaaaggghhh!!!!Did a test about an hour ago even though I knew I shouldn't because I had drank about 2 litres of water throughout the morning so it was practically water coming right out the other end!Needless to say,it was negative!


----------



## loopylou86

I am 14DPO, due on today and nothing. I have a strange achy feeling in my stomach and I am sure she is just around the corner but every time I check, nothing. Anyone else had these symptoms? Last week really dragged as I was waiting for the witch and now she hasnt come and its a waiting game still.


----------



## MOMO

Thats the same as me loopylou.....had cramps for the last few days and due period on wednesday...had sore boobs since 3 dpo and have been very hot...woke up during the night last night and had to put a sheet on instead of quilt...I live in Scotland ffs!!!I'm not good at waiting :growlmad:


----------



## KatyxXx

i've had a few feelings but i'm just presuming there in my head as i doubt i'd be able to tell yet anyway!! still going to do a test at the end of the month so fingers crossed!! Still good luck to everyone testing!! heres to hopefully getting our BFPs xxx


----------



## loopylou86

MOMO said:


> Thats the same as me loopylou.....had cramps for the last few days and due period on wednesday...had sore boobs since 3 dpo and have been very hot...woke up during the night last night and had to put a sheet on instead of quilt...I live in Scotland ffs!!!I'm not good at waiting :growlmad:

I get sore boobs a week or so before my period but I have one very sore nipple today which is strange. Plus, the ring around my nipples is a pinky colour, not its normal. i dont want to look into anything, our heads can play games but its so hard waiting :cry:


----------



## MOMO

char63 said:


> I've had a really achy lower back today, sort of like period pain but not due till oct 28th. Maybe it's wind tho. I never had it when I was preg with my son. Anybody experienced lower back ache when in early pregnancy?

The problem with backache is I've always got it after having my daughter!!I don't remember all the early signs with her because I was 7 weeks before I knew I was....very busy lifestyle then and she wasn't planned as such.Wish it was that way now...this is soooo stressful and disappointing:wacko:


----------



## MOMO

loopylou86 said:


> MOMO said:
> 
> 
> Thats the same as me loopylou.....had cramps for the last few days and due period on wednesday...had sore boobs since 3 dpo and have been very hot...woke up during the night last night and had to put a sheet on instead of quilt...I live in Scotland ffs!!!I'm not good at waiting :growlmad:
> 
> I get sore boobs a week or so before my period but I have one very sore nipple today which is strange. Plus, the ring around my nipples is a pinky colour, not its normal. i dont want to look into anything, our heads can play games but its so hard waiting :cry:Click to expand...

When I read back my own post it totally looks like :witch: is on her way apart from the being very hot thing!!!I'm going to end up in a straight jacket at this rate!


----------



## loopylou86

MOMO said:


> loopylou86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOMO said:
> 
> 
> Thats the same as me loopylou.....had cramps for the last few days and due period on wednesday...had sore boobs since 3 dpo and have been very hot...woke up during the night last night and had to put a sheet on instead of quilt...I live in Scotland ffs!!!I'm not good at waiting :growlmad:
> 
> I get sore boobs a week or so before my period but I have one very sore nipple today which is strange. Plus, the ring around my nipples is a pinky colour, not its normal. i dont want to look into anything, our heads can play games but its so hard waiting :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> When I read back my own post it totally looks like :witch: is on her way apart from the being very hot thing!!!I'm going to end up in a straight jacket at this rate!Click to expand...

I understand how you feel .... last week was a nightmare waiting for this week to come and my period. All weekend waiting for it to turn up early grrr


----------



## ronnie211797

What I thought was the :witch: might have been IB. It started and stopped too soon. My bleeding usually lasts at least 5 days at most 7. Started 18th stopped today. It got real heavy then just tampered off, I thought that the two glasses of wine I drank on Saturday might have been the cause of the sudden heavy bleeding. But when I asked that question, someone suggested that it was AF arriving late. So I went along with it until today when the bleeding suddenly decreased and came to a halt.


----------



## NG09

Well my af is due tomorrow, have got really achey back and cramps that come and go, really low down in my tummy and up to my bellybutton feels quite stiff. I dunno, keep checking but no sign of :witch: so far!!!


----------



## genies girl

ive been testing already, i wasted my clearblue digi this afternoon got a BFN and am now so cross with myself!


----------



## giasayshi

Do you ever feel like "I'm not, I know I'm not pregnant, the witch is coming" then 2 seconds later you're like "what's that twinge?" or "I usually don't get dizzy when I stand up, hmmmm." - that just happen to me? Constantly?

It's the evening of my 11dpo and still having the spins, iffy stomach (I have IBS so any belly problems are completely masked), !!IRRITABLE!! then giggly, tired, sore bb's - from not so sore this morning.

I ain't testin - no way, no how. Guess we'll see what happens,

Baby Dust to all!!!


----------



## Annabel

Has anybody tested yet? 

Im still confused, my bbs are still sore, tender to touch and quite 'lumpy'? I feel queasy, keep yawning through out the day and have a very faint headache, not enough to make me want to take a paracetamol but always just there.. Today Ive just had a few spots of very light brown discharge, im soo hoping that this is IB, but Im not sure, as I tested this morning and got a BFN... 

So my question is, do you only start producing the pregnancy hormone one the little bean has implanted, or do you start producing the hormone when you actually conceive? Cos if its when its implanted, then i might still be in with a chance for a positive test result! ;) mmmm


----------



## HayzalBean

It's after the bean has been implanted that the hormone gets released that the HPT can pick up in your urine, so it depends on how long after ovulation and fertilisation that that happens. I tested yesterday at 11 dpo and got a BFN, but I am hoping that its either cause its a girl and she is driving slowly, or its a boy and he won't stop and ask for directions ;o) either way, I probably wont test again til tomorrow, but the wait is driving me mad!!! I've got every symptom in the book, but can't help but think its cause I read the book and they are all in my head - lol.

The brown discharge could be implatation bleeding, so you'd need to wait a few days before testing - I think.

How many dpo are you?


----------



## Annabel

Grr, the website deleted my post cos I had a website address in it and im not a ful member yet so they wouldn't allow it! Then timed me out for 10 minutes, so deleted my post again!... so frustrating!

ANyways here goes again...

Thanks HayzalBean for the info about the hormone, looks like there is hope yet if its released after the implantation bleeding! Im around 12dpo now, and due on around the 24th but my cycles have never been bang on!

I know what you mean about knowing all the symptoms, its amazing what the power the mind has over the physical effect of the body! 

Let me know how your test goes tomorrow, lots and lots of baby dust too you! Fingers crossed for a positive for you!! ;) How long have you been trying now? 

I just wish they invented a test that was 100% accurate and could tell you a couple of days later! Im just too impatient I think!


----------



## HayzalBean

hee, hee - i know what thats like when you're just getting into a thread and everything technical goes belly up, glad you made it back ;o)

I'm in exactly the same boat as you then, I too am 12 dpo and have between a 24-26 day cycle with varies each month, so I never know when I am testing early if am testing 'too' early if you know what I mean. Still I am biting the bullet and testing tomorrow morning, I've been good today and not done one! It's my 7 month of trying, so I've still got a while to go before things look hopeless, but with each month I think I do loose a little bit of hope. What about you?

When do you think that you'll test again? If you ever find one of those tests that you mentioned then let me know - hee hee. babydust to you too and I hope that what you are having is implatation and you get a BFP!!!

Lets hope we both get BFP in the next few days!!!


----------



## gilz82

Hi 

I'm 7 or 8 dpo and the waiting is driving me mad  

I've had cramps and really sore nipples since the weekend which i don't usually get before af. 

Also loads more cm than normal. 

Just hope it's not my body playing tricks on me! 

Xx


----------



## RedRose19

hiya ladies so sorry.. ive not had much time to post... ive had the worst night ever :cry: i was up most of the night with a pain in my tummy.. then when i finally fell asleep i was having nightmares :( so ive not had a great day emotionally... i got soaked while walking home... and through it all.. i saw a rainbow.. and i realised there will be some good soon.. no matter how much rain there is theres always a rainbow :D

anyway as for my symptoms a dull stretching/cramping feeling but not painful like af, sick after every meal.. heart burn tired all the time, being so emotional all the time and alot of cm.. (tmi sorry) but im wondering is this a sign??


----------



## NG09

Hey babyhopes, glad to see you're still in!! Me too! No af yet, testing again in the morning I think!! See what that brings! Totally understand the tummy pain, I have been the same, but not af pains. Keep getting sore in my sides and just under my bellybutton, is it the same with you?? Keep thinking AF has come, run to the loo and its just like really watery cm (sorry, I hate talking about it but need must!! lol )


----------



## RedRose19

yeah im exactly the same hun.. cramps under my belly button but no af... and it doesnt feel like af anyway... im tryin not to get excited.. but its hard hehehe and its hard cuz david doesnt wanna talk about it... hes like well its too soon to be testing blah blah lol... i might test next week :D


----------



## NG09

My dh is called David too! I'm justI at the stage now where I want to know, bfp, great can get on and worry myself how to get baby uut for another 8 months, bfn, start again! lol Its just the not knowing!!!!! I was totally bushed for about a fortnight there, was getting up, going to work, coming home and straight to bed but I have noticed the last day or 2 I'm getting my mojo back, which is really good!! My pains don't feel like af, you know that 'shooting pain cramp you get that kinda takes you breath away for a second' its more like an achy, uncomfortable feeling. Feels sore if I try to hold my tummy in too far, you the same?


----------



## RedRose19

it hurts if i twist or do any sudden movements... man... i sound like an old woman!!! :haha:

i would really like to think we both have our bfp's... what wud your edd.. i think i ov late which means my edd would be later.. that wud put me at like 01 or 02 /07/2010...


----------



## NG09

Me too, would be fab. I think about 29/06/10 or thereabouts going by my dates. If you got a bfp would you be a little bit scared??? I would be!!! lol


----------



## RedRose19

yeah.. im alittle scared.. almost like.. omg what have u done hehehe so nervous.. but also bursting with excitment :) well if i did ov when i was meant to id be due 28/06/2010 lol either way we seem to be close to due if we are :happydance: 

how u feeling hun


----------



## NG09

Bfn again!!!!! Still no af!!!!!


----------



## RedRose19

NG09 said:


> Bfn again!!!!! Still no af!!!!!

:hugs: still not out yet.. one of my friends didn get her bfp till she was like 8 days late


----------



## NG09

Good, glad to hear you're still in!! Well I made a doctors ap for next Tuesday so if no af or bfp he can maybe shed some light!!! How you feeling today?


----------



## RedRose19

im feeling ok.. tired tbh.. im going to my mothers for the weekend.. that sud stop me from testing.. i really dont wanna test again till im very late.. if you know what i mean i want a definite yes or no.... its hard waiting but i dont wanna see another bfn... and if af shows up then ive saved money i guess.. 
:hugs: i hope you get that bfp at your next test :happydance:


----------



## NG09

Exactly, especially if she doesn't know you are ttc. Noone knows me and DH are. Yeah, I'm scared to get another bfn its horrible!Plus I bought cb digital which aren't cheap so not wasting them!! lol Yeah, you too!


----------



## RedRose19

thanks :hugs: how u feeling today


----------



## NG09

Just fed up, had a wee bit cramping, but my tummy just feels achy and kinda stiff if you know what I mean, same with my lower back. Difficult to describe but feels like I keep moving aroung in my seat coz I can't get comfy!!


----------



## RedRose19

yeah i started cramping today too... it made me abit upset tbh... i think its af for me... :cry: but i cant count my self out till she shows her face.. but its just so hard to be positive when im getting craps :(


----------



## NG09

Well I've been cramping on and off for at least 2 weeks, got worse on Saturday like it normally does before a few days before af but still nothing, now they are much milder again!! Touch wood, no bleeding at all, not even spotting!! ... and trust me I'm in the loo about 30 times a day checking... my colleagues are all scared to go in the loo, i'm sure they think I have a problem!!!!! lol


----------



## RedRose19

lmao!!! i know the feeling... i thought af had arrived today.. went to check and it was alot of cm :wacko: are you getting that?? 

also my temp is kinda high??


----------



## NG09

Yeah, but just like watery stuff, I'm so sorry that is really disgusting but you did ask!!! lol Temp - I don't know if it is or not!!


----------



## RedRose19

lol its ok.. i guess when your ttc.. nothing it tmi!! :rofl: 

as im stting here i actually feel so sick.. ugh!! its always the same about 3-6 im so sick then 7 and after im so hungry and wanna eat everything lol


----------



## NG09

I have been stuffing my face!! You know people have actually noticed... We got married 6 weeks ago yesterday and I went out for lunch with a friend yesterday and the lady I know who works there said to me ' well seen the wedding is over, you'll never get back in your dress eating like that every day'!!! Cheeky bitch!!! She was just joking... I think!!! I haven't even put weight on, just tummy bloat!!!! lmao.


----------



## RedRose19

lmao.. i wuda said i cant help it that im so happy and others arent... lmao!!! 

the cheek!! i ate my way through nearly a whole packet of crackers yesterday.. after dinner :blush:... i sound like a pig eh?? its the only food right now which dont make me feel sick..


----------



## NG09

I'm not feeling sick often at all, and like I said yesterday that really tired feeling has gone too. No not at all!!


----------



## KatyxXx

i'm an emotional wreck atm! so bad infact i cried at one tree hill when nathan got to play basketball xx


----------



## NG09

Aaww, poor you!! Its really tough isn't it!! How you feeling?


----------



## RedRose19

:hugs: 

:dust: for u all ladies.. im falling asleep now lol


----------



## NG09

Me too, I've still got another hour to work then a 40 min drive home!!!! Whoopie!!!


----------



## RedRose19

safe drive home.. :hugs:


----------



## samola84

I am CD 33 now on a 36 days cycle.. I am going crazy symptom spotting I think Im driving my hubby insane. 

My tummy feels like it has a little ball in it :S even when I lay down on my stomach I feel it as well.. Hope its a good sign. If Im pregnant I'll be 5 weeks and 2 days now...

I will be strong and not test till day 36 pray for me that I don't cave in.
:dust: to all


----------



## RedRose19

:dust: :hugs: i hope u get that bfp :)


----------



## Annabel

Well the :witch: got me today :cry: So Im consoling myself with a glass of wine!

It looks like im on to ttc month 5 now...Not long I know just getting impatient! 

I think that my smptoms were just all part of my period starting...I haven't had an AF for over 2 years, as I had the mirena coil fitted..now im having periods again i had forgotten the symptoms I use to have! if that makes sense? I have endometriosis and know that sickness and backache are all part of it..just wish i knew the difference!! At least then i could take some pain killers for my back!!

Please let November be my month! hubby is going to get me my first ovulation kit..Im hoping this will help as I have PCOS too, but so far my cycles have been 'quite' regular...

Good luck and lots of babydust to you ladies still waiting! 
Any news on your test HayzalBean? 

x:kiss:x


----------



## elmaxie

Sorry not been on in a few days....:blush:

My symptoms are still cramping, being irrational and a bit weapy and tearful :dohh:

Unfortunately these are both signs of AF and pregnancy. By FF ovulation I am 2 days late for AF. By CBFM ovulation I am due AF tomorrow. 

I have been using ic tests everymorning but nothing exciting as I think the very faint lines are actually the shadow of the "2nd" line....oh well

To be honest I think AF will be here by tomorrow...but I do still live in hope that I will miraculously get a BFP even though last time I got one at 9DPO so I guess its just not my month. 

Roll on next month!

Good Luck Ladies :dust::dust:

Emma.xx


----------



## RedRose19

sorry to hear about af :hugs:

elmaxie i hope this is your month :dust:


----------



## elmaxie

Doubt it....temp plummeted today and have some spotting but (and sorry if TMI) its brown blood so old blood.:shrug:
I have no AF cramps nothing! 

I didnt test today as I was convinced I would have AF by the time I went to loo after my temp drop....I wear a moon cup and started to wear it yesterday morning as I figured it would save me the hassle....but nope nothing yet and the day is still young and all that.


Gah its a bit crap but hey chin up and get on eh? yeah right gonna eat some crisps and mope before heading out to meet a pal for coffee. 

Oh and I REALLY need to go on a diet as I barely fit in my jeans and I look FAT!!! Gah 6 months after baby born and I weigh MORE than I did at 39 weeks....thats not good. Healthy eating starts after I have my consilation crisps.

Hope others are doing better thing month.

Emma.x


----------



## BABYWOLF

Hi,

I had my BFP after 12 dpo, 5 days before my due date so it is possible.

Had been out for the evening on the sat night, did not have a particularly late night, home about 12 -12.30 ish, no alcohol as was driving (short straw again!!!) the following day I felt that hungover it was unbelivable and that got me thinking I could be pregnant!. Did an extremely cheap test and it came Positive, did another 8 after this (more expensive tests) and they all confirmed it!
Am now 26 weeks and 5 days with 1st baby.

Sorry to give you chapter and verse but it may help in recognising signs for others!.

It is possible, so good luck

xx


----------



## NG09

Hi girls,

Well af got me this morning so have picked myself up and organised to go out tonight, will have a few drinks!!! Why not, beats sitting at home being miserable!!! I have just bought a BBT an some ov tests so Im ready for that :witch: next time, she better watch out coz I mean business!!!! lol x

:dust: to everyone who's still hanging in there!!!


----------



## RedRose19

awwww no hun :( sorry about af but well done for picking your self right up :hugs:
and as for a few drinks why not hun :drunk: heres to next cycle 

emma, maybe your ov late?? and its implantation bleeding and the dip would indicate implantation.. 

your not out till :af: is here... 

as for me... more cramps.. they feel so odd... there starting to get abit painful... but again its not like af... maybe it is af on her way?? im still getting alot of cm (tmi sorry) which wud mean af isnt coming any time soon.. :shrug:


----------



## genies girl

well no af yet was expecting it thursday but BFN and a temp drop this morning so i guess ill be out the game any minute .

Wishing you all lots of luck x


----------



## elmaxie

Well still no AF....I feel a bit sick too but think its because I am hungry. Just a slightest bit more of the brown blood (not like me at all when getting AF:shrug: 

Oh I hope not as we never BD after whats marked on my chart as OH was unwell.....oh no!

Plus I thought CBFM should know me by now? Who knows guess I just have to wait. 

PLUS

I could just be late since I have been a bit stressed over us moving in 2 weeks argh!

xx


----------



## genies girl

fingers crossed for you elmaxie x


----------



## RedRose19

elmaxie said:


> Well still no AF....I feel a bit sick too but think its because I am hungry. Just a slightest bit more of the brown blood (not like me at all when getting AF:shrug:
> 
> Oh I hope not as we never BD after whats marked on my chart as OH was unwell.....oh no!
> 
> Plus I thought CBFM should know me by now? Who knows guess I just have to wait.
> 
> PLUS
> 
> I could just be late since I have been a bit stressed over us moving in 2 weeks argh!
> 
> xx

:hugs: lots of :dust: hun i hope this your cycle


----------



## elmaxie

Gosh Babyhopes your 17DPO...is this your usual or is there a BFP lurking??
Have you tested??

Thanks ladies...but I recon AF will fully arrive at some point today. This mornign when I checked my mooncup there was a tiny amount of red blood so she could be near....even though this is unusual for me.

I just wish she would either hurry up so we can get on with this cycle or buzz off and when I test in a few days (so long as she hasnt shown face!) i get a very obvious BFP (wishful thinking I know but I try to be positive!)

Good luck ladies.

:dust:

Emma.xx


----------



## RedRose19

nope its not normal to be this late.. well apprently yo FF im actually 18 dpo but it takes ages to change, but im actually 20 dpo... no sign of af :happydance: woohoo

im testing monday...


----------



## elmaxie

Oh How exciting! You have great will power to hold out until Monday!
Good luck and loads of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## genies girl

witch still hasnt arrived but i can feel her coming any minute! oddly my temp went up again this morn but ive no faith in that really


----------



## RedRose19

:dust: your not out till the :witch: arrives 

im still here... no af i dunno what to think :shrug: not testing till monday.. today after eating i was gagging and nearly got sick :wacko: 

im gonna use a frer im so nervous... my back hurts so badly today but i think it could be from the cold its freezing here lol. 

:dust: everyone


----------



## elmaxie

:witch: got me yesterday afternoon.

Unfortunately this means I will be ovulating this cycle while we are staying at my mums and moving into a new house:dohh:hardly conductive of getting plenty BD in lol....oh well we will see!

Good Luck for Monday! I will be checking back to see your BFP!!

FRER are fab, I got a visible line on them at 9DPO with my wee boy!

:dust:

Emma.xx


----------



## RedRose19

im 2 weeks late today.. no sign of af... im so nervous :shock:

emma im sorry about AF :( but i hope between the moving u get chance to bd and get that bfp hehe


----------



## harmonygirl72

I am 11 DPO. My temps are still up, and FF says to test tomorrow. I am so nervous! I don't really feel anything, so I have no clue...


----------



## vac_uk

babyhopes10 said:


> im 2 weeks late today.. no sign of af... im so nervous :shock:
> 
> emma im sorry about AF :( but i hope between the moving u get chance to bd and get that bfp hehe

Looking very very good for you,good luck with your test tomorrow,lookforward toseeing ur BFP:)xx


----------



## elmaxie

Well how did you get on testing today??

Hope you had good news!!

Emma.xx


----------



## RedRose19

:cry: i took the test right away.. and bfn :( i cant believe it im so upset :cry: and no sign of AF... its not fair!!! there is no way im waiting for another 100 day cycle im going to the doctor 2mor!!!

i cant stop crying this confirms it for me... there must be something wrong with me.. ever since march my cycles have been messed up!! sorry for the long wait ladies and the disappointing result :cry:.. well im off to be with david.


----------



## NG09

I'm so sorry huni xx :hugs:


----------



## vac_uk

:( Hopefully blood tests at the will tell u something different...FX for you xx


----------



## RedRose19

i feel so lost now... i was so sure this was it... :cry: im so stupid for getting my hopes up cuz it hurts more now... 

thanks ladies for your support... my cramps are still there.. maybe its just AF... :cry:


----------



## star2002

I posted here last week about symptoms I had thought they were just in my head, but I just got my BFP!!! 14 days past OV.


----------



## babydreams09

Im 11 dpo, 2 days until testing (23 day cycle) but so desperate to know!! not sure if i'd get a negative because its only 11 days. Trying so hard to put it out my mind but all i can think about is testing - doing my head in! dont want to test too soon and get a negative. aarrrggghhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

what would you do???


----------



## harmonygirl72

I am 12DPO and I got a BFN. :(


----------



## RedRose19

ladies i tested this morning... and its a faint +... :shock: there is a ppic on the preg test gallery thing not allowed post it here.. its very faint.. i dunno..


----------



## TrishyC

Hiya hun, I checked out your gallery pic and while I see a line, I'm not sure how it is supposed to look on those blue tests.... can you go get any diff ones??!! I don't think you should count yourself out just yet darl!:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

hey hun :hugs: thanks its meant to be + if preg and - if not and the other line is the control.

im tryin not to get excited but its hard.... im gonna get a FRER now the chemits are open again i dont quite trust clear blue anyway..


----------



## TrishyC

Well its def a +, but someone was saying that it has to be as thick as the other line....:shrug: Yeah, just get a frer! :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun.. i wud seem i ov later than i thought or either not enough of the hormone is in my urine... :wacko: im so confused.. if im not preg then next cycle im soo temping and using opks cuz this is confusing as to what dpo i am.. 

how are you hun?


----------



## TrishyC

Yeah, I'm ok... a part of me feels like nothing could be going on, cos we were so scant on the dance this month, but then I am already symptom spotting - soooooo hahaha! Aaaahhhh crazy! I have a metallic taste in my mouth, a bit like when you have a tooth or gum bleed and you get that metal taste from the blood - but there is no blood! And a few twinges yesterday, but I was only 5dpo, soooo pffft - gotta be imagining stuff!I couldn't seem to wake up this morning, I slept very heavy and woke with a sore achy back.... dunno, its too early but I am just taking notes at this stage in case! Cos like I said, don't really know for sure about ov.....:shrug:


----------



## RedRose19

omgggggggggg hun.. metallic taste is nearly ALWAYS a indicator that your preggo.. omg looking very positive for you hun :happydance: hehe its one of the early preggo symptoms :D


----------



## TrishyC

Really??? Sh!t you've got me excited now!!:happydance: I think it's fun to be positive in the meantime while I wait out the next week or so, which will give me a better idea of where I am..... thanks hun!:hugs:
You getting that other test soon?


----------



## RedRose19

omg i feeeeelllllllllll so excited for you now :happydance: other early symptoms wud be teeth bleeding when u brush... id say your 5-8 dpo... and if i ov'ed really late than im not gonna be having a june baby :wacko:... it wud be early july :happydance:


----------



## TrishyC

Ok so you made me jump up and go brush my teeth, but they didn't bleed haha! however, that horrid metallic taste is still there.... ugh! But yay(!!) if its a symptom lol! :thumbup:
You know I was just remembering back to when I got preg with G and I wlda ov'd very early, cos when I got IB I remember thinking that AF had come again after only 2 and a half wks from the last one, so I likely ov'd on day 11-13, and if that has happened again now... then we are so in with a chance cos we dtd cd12, 13, 14 but not again until cd20.... When I say I am 5dpo, that was assuming I ov'd cd 16, so fx'd that it was a couple days earlier - woohoo!!!:happydance:
So what did you decide, are you gettin that test - I know I've asked already, but when??:winkwink:


----------



## RedRose19

sorry i went to feed my brother lol hes staying with me for the week he has a week of school lol. well i was thinking.. IF it wis a chemical.. which im thinking if the test is being like that it cud be.. i dont wanna know.. if you know what i mean.. so im gonna buy aFRER and test maybe friday.. ill know for sure by then right? hopefully we are testing at the same time?

im just sooooooooooo excited about u right now :happydance: yayyyy for metallic taste!!


----------



## TrishyC

Oh you're beautiful!!:hugs: 
I don't think you've got a chemical there hun... you have really strong symptoms and have had for days now... have any symptoms faded away? Do you still feeeeel preg? I mean if you've had symptoms for 2 wks, how much cld you have been off with ov... by a week? You wld still be over a wk late now.... I wld prob test sooner, but that's just me! See how you feel hun... you'll know what to do when its time.....:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun :hugs: my symptoms are becoming more... (tmi sorry) but this morning i got sick and it was like acid.... :shock: it wasnt alot but still enough to make me sick... and i keep getting twitching feeling bellow my belly belly button and still have cramps... it feels like a UTI but im told thats a big symptom... so i dunno... but DM told me her symptoms for pcos.. and omg im sure i have it.. and if im not preg .. it cud take years to :( so im hoping this is it.. 

but ppositive thinking hmmmmmm bump buddies :happydance: yayyy


----------



## TrishyC

Unfortunately, pcos is one of those things that has a list of symptoms that are similar to a ton of other things.... so don't worry unless you need to ie: until you actually have some kind of test that confirms that kind of thing!

Also, you are having major preg symptoms, so just go with it until you get a pos or AF.... until then just go with what you feel.....:thumbup:
If your symptoms are on the increase then that's a great sign!! Where's ya PMA hun??!!
I had the UTI feeling as my first symptom, well after IB that is. I remember waking up to go b/room and when I wiped I got the pink ewcm.... from that moment I started on at the loo every half hour to an hour and only did about a teaspoon, even tho it felt like I was busting full every time! I had loads of cm (had to use a liner!) and the pulling sensation was crazy! Soooo uncomfortable! I had morning sickness kick in about a fortnight later. First thing I couldn't stand was coffee - blurgghhh!! Not good when you live in Italy hahaha! And your DH drinks it morning and afternoon - couldn't stand to kiss him half the time!! Was awful.....
Anyways, I wld be testing in a couple days with a pink dye test from the chemist. If you got a faint pos, then it will be darker next time, right??? Chemicals are usually what happens when you get fading positives before AF is due and then your symptoms go away..... i just don;t feel thats what you have here..... call me crazy, but....:winkwink:


----------



## RedRose19

i feel sooooooooo excited for us both :D when woud your edd be?? i know im jumping the gun here but im just excited.. i have no clue what mine wud be now... i taut it wud be june 27th like but no way did i ov at cd 14 if im only getting faint + now.. but you know when i got back from the uk i got ov pains... but i took no notice to it cuz i thought i had already... what do you think?? i think it was like the 20-22nd i felt that pain cant quite remember... we did bd around then so.. just have to wait and seee i guess. :hugs:

im so excited.. :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

oops soz lol i meant the 13th -15th lol when i got back off holiday.. but i dunno :shrug:


----------



## TrishyC

Yes we are close then, if that is all correct - I estimated ov to be the 21st, but now I am thinking 18th cos I had only a little bit of ewcm, but it was 16th and 17th.... thing is I was waiting for it to increase, but it never did.... so maybe that was it! If that is the case, then I am actually 9dpo.... eeeeek!
My estimated due date is 14 July - just checked on www.essentialbaby.com.au !!
That was given a 29 day cycle and having started AF on the 6th this month.
Oh this is too much!! We cld very well be bump buddies and not know it yet!! Aaaarrrggghhhh!!!!:happydance::hugs:

Oh yeah, forgot to ask - who's the cutey baby?!


----------



## RedRose19

shes my gorgeous niece who i love to bits like my own daughter :cloud9: everyone says she looks just like mine and davids baby since she has blonde hair hehe both me and david have light hair. well in that pic it dont look blonde lol but it is hehe

yeah i got ewcm around then too.. i just thought it was cuz me and david had been away for abit and :blush: you know lol 

anyway moving on hehe it very well looks like we cud be bump buddies ima check my edd on that site
:happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

ok heres the results i got 

Results

Conception date (2 weeks before your next menstrual period): Saturday 17 October 2009

Second Trimester (weeks 12-27): Saturday 26 December 2009

Third Trimester (weeks 27-40): Saturday 10 April 2010

Estimated Due Date (40 weeks full term): Saturday 10 July 2010


----------



## TrishyC

Awesome!! We cld actually pop the same day with dates like that!!:wohoo:

Your niece is gooooorrrrrrgeous and yes, cld just as easily have been yours!
The ewcm thing wld have been ov then hun, cos the other factor you mentioned wldn't matter cos ewcm comes from the cervix and is diff to the "other" type of fluid...:blush: So that's good!!:thumbup:

The only reason we may differ with due dates is cos you said your family tends to go over, whereas I will prob have a c-section which wld be booked in earlier (I wld think!) Either way we will be [email protected]@dy close hahaha!!:happydance: gee I sure hope this vision in my head works out - its very cute!!:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

all i can say is :happydance:

did u have a c section with G?? why are you getting a c section if u dont mind me asking :D yes i know im very nosey but im just curious :haha: yeah i had quite abit of ewcm when i got back im sure it was like 1-2 days after i got back and well... you know :winkwink: i missed my teddy hehe apprently my cycles are 40 days long :wacko: omg i hope this is it..cuz i cant wait 20 summit days till i ov next time lol. in that case no wonder i was getting neg results when i got back after holiday cuz i was still ovin lol.

well my mom was 2 weeks + late with all 3 of us.. i dunno about my two oldest brothers.. they have a diff mom.
but now adays your not allowed to go over a week late and they know more about dates etc and they measure u right through b4 it was differen so i dunno.

im glad were both gonna be in the july thread :D


----------



## RedRose19

oh and also... i think the reason my mom was late is cuz shes a little person hehe and she had tiny babies so maybe they had more room to keep growing?? but even though we were all small weights we werent un healthy it was just cuz that was normal for her body to have.. i guess ill be the same...


----------



## TrishyC

Ok so just had dinner and G is tucked into bed....:sleep:

Yes you're right that they prob won't let ya go over a week... I had a c-section with G because some stupid nurse who checked me out the night before went and broke my waters (so i think). You see I had contractions in the wee hours so we went to the hospital and this nurse checks me out (ooouuuch! Is all i remember!) and she says, nope you can go home, not ready yet!.... so I went to get off the bed and..... *big gush*.... aaah nurse, I think my waters just broke.... she looks down and says "so they have - lets get you guys a bed for the night" Most uncomfortable night ever cos as you prob know the pain of contractions is amplified once your waters have broken. Aaaaaaanyway, the next day, after NO sleep, I was hooked up to a monitor for G and a IV drip to induce me..... 8 hours of screaming pain later, an angel comes next to my bed and says... I think we need to go c-section because your baby's heart-rate is elevated and you are not dilating (I was 3cm after all that time!!!)... I was a bit reluctant but in NO position to argue, so we agreed. NOTHING has ever felt better than that spinal block slowly taking effect down my body... it was absolute HEAVEN:cloud9:!
So all i am thinking is that i wld be stone crazy to consider going through all that pain and trauma again when it may end up the same way, so, because of the fact that i have already had one + my age + I don't want to have a bucket more kids.... I'm thinking the best choice for me is to just book in a caesar. As one of the girls said when we did the prenatal classes - there are no prizes for being a hero!! It doesn't make any sense to me, after what I went through, to try going natural just for the sake of it.... at the end of the day you just want a healthy baby and you want to live to see it(!) As it was, G's head came out pointy! You see she was pushing but the gates weren't opening! It returned to normal shape fairly quickly tho haha! Phew!

Ok you have just read the novel on Trish's labour experience - thanks for watching!
Babe, i am excited for us too....!:hugs:
how you feeling?


----------



## RedRose19

thats alright as long as you and G were safe and happy :D. as long as your happy with that choice thats fine :) for me its important i get to have my baby natural.. with drugs.. dont ask me why... but ive always wanted that.. i know im gonna prob be screaming for otherwise hehe at the time but hey im gonna try :)

actually i do know what its important... cuz in ireland its fact that nurses decide there is a problem with your baby so your wheeled into theatre where your now the docs reliability and they can go home or on lunch... its so sad but someone who works in the hospital im gonna be giving birth in told me this :wacko: and since ive done a few years of nursing im gonna be able to see if they are lying.. 

and i dont wanna be cut up just cuz some stupid nurse wants her lunch break or to go home.... do that make sense or am i being stupid??
also my mom had a natural birth with me.. and id like to at least experience it if its too much then ill have something but i dont want an epidural either.. 

im great thanks, we just had dinnner my good friend decided to cook for all four of us, one of my school friends since we were 12 lives in the same house as us as well as her bf :) she got some venison and it was my first time.. it tasted nice very strong tho lol.
i feel abit sick now though lol How are you feeling? any symptoms?


----------



## RedRose19

oh i forgot to tell you that, well my brother is getting married in august, he told me last night his fiance has pcos and they have been ttc for over a year.. i kinda feel bad now and awkward about ttc now.. like i mean if me and david have got our bfp after one cycle... i know my brother wud be ok but im sure his fiance wud be upset to hear we got preg.. i dunno.. i dont know her that well


----------



## TrishyC

Hun, I didn't choose to have a c-section, as I too wanted to "go natural"... only no-one can explain the pain when it is that bad.... good thing for you is your age cos most younger women have far less trouble (not sure why). And people say that you forget the pain afterwards.... well for some reason I have NOT forgotten it and wld never choose to go thru that again.:nope: It was horrible hun.... They gave me the gas and all it does is make you dopey, but it don;t take away the pain.... it was just like being in pain and really really tired at the same time! 8 hrs may not sound like a lot, but ti felt like forever to me, especially knowing G was suffering thru it....
Also, the fact that I had my waters broken and so they wanted to induce me meant they I was confined to lying on my back on a bed... WHICH by the way, is THE most uncomfortable position during contractions (no, it is nothing like Rachael's experience in Friends!) During the prenatal classes they went on and on about using water, like having warm baths, standing under a hot shower, getting your partner to massage you.... Well it all went out the window for me!! Ralph was devasted to see me like that and not be able to do anything. I know that not many women will say this but I thought labour was the worst thing EVER. Sorry for the rant but I feel very strongly about this and I think it is just so different for everyone, but that was my experience. Last year, my niece here in Italy (who is 23) popped out her daughter with 2 hrs of contractions, which she said were "oh, ok, didn't really hurt..." So naturally she could never grasp what a painful labour wld be like. Sorry I'm going on again aren't I!:wacko:

I have not heard the nurses going off to lunch business before! That's terrible!! Probably same thing with that nurse who broke my waters.... she probably was jamming her hand up there in a hurry to get back home to bed after her night shift or something!! 
You're not being stupid hun.... it's what most of us want, but unfortunately not realistic for some.... that's why so many women died during child birth years ago.... I know if I had lived before caesars, I wld DEF have died during that.... and maybe G too.
You're right tho, that c-sections are being done way too often, but that's due to all the insurance b#llsh!t that hospitals have to deal with.... politics and legistics suck!

I am now between 7-10dpo and today have nothing. Even the metallic taste has gone.... :shrug:

I had venison once... not a fan.... yes, it is very strong in flavour.:nope:

How you doing?? Are you still gonna wait till friday?? So how many dpo are you after all these new calculations? I'm confused! What are your symptoms today hun?:hugs:


----------



## crossroads

8DPO - no symptoms what so ever. meh.


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Well I think that I am about 8dpo and at the min I just feel so tired and keep weeing a lot. When we got pregnant last time I was really tired and going the loo a lot, boobs also went extremely tender. They aren't yet, but I couldn't remember when it happened in the month if that makes sense. I think I just had a sense i was the week before i was due and then tested on due date.

I was only going to test next week, but we have a big party on on saturday and my OH wants me to test on Sat morning, but I am wary of jinxing myself by testing too early, what do you all think, my last cycle was 24 days after having a D & C (missed miscarriage - sept) before then they were 25 - 27 days.


----------



## TrishyC

KittyKatBabe said:


> Well I think that I am about 8dpo and at the min I just feel so tired and keep weeing a lot. When we got pregnant last time I was really tired and going the loo a lot, boobs also went extremely tender. They aren't yet, but I couldn't remember when it happened in the month if that makes sense. I think I just had a sense i was the week before i was due and then tested on due date.
> 
> I was only going to test next week, but we have a big party on on saturday and my OH wants me to test on Sat morning, but I am wary of jinxing myself by testing too early, what do you all think, my last cycle was 24 days after having a D & C (missed miscarriage - sept) before then they were 25 - 27 days.

Depends what his point is in wanting you to test early imo. At 2-4 days early, you cld get a false neg and just as easily a false pos.... do what you think is right.... he will understand if you explain your reasons for waiting.:flower: FX'd whatever you do!


----------



## TrishyC

crossroads said:


> 8DPO - no symptoms what so ever. meh.

Sux doesn't it? I am somewhere between 7-10dpo (IF I ov'd at all) and for last 2 days had a bit of metallic taste in my mouth which has now disappeared! Pfffft! Whadda ya do.....:dohh:


----------



## RedRose19

> Hun, I didn't choose to have a c-section,

no hun i wasnt saying anything bad about u or your choice :hugs: everyone is different and god knows c section has saved so many women and babies in the past and will do.. 
but i dont want that just cuz i know what the nurses are like here. 
and they have killed babies here by c section :wacko: i wish i could give birth in the uk not here... there is only 1 maternal hospital for every county.. so if i didnt wanna use Cork hospital the nearest is 4 hours away :wacko: so most likely i wont have a bed for hours sitting in the waiting room while giving birth.. oh im scared about that part... ill demand a bed hehe 

anyway, im sitting here waiting for david to get home cuz weirdly i think ive broken my jaw... so sore!!!!

anyway lol how are you hun?? i think im 11-12 dpo... not sure


----------



## TrishyC

Thanks hun... :hugs:.... sorry if I sounded a bit passionate about it, but I have been overemotional today - like snappy, ratty, excited, then down.... ugh! Not fun...:nope: I know you will do what is best for you when your time comes and here's wishing you one of those "pop out" births hehe!:winkwink:

The hospital situ is a bit strange... can u not give birth in the UK? Are you not a citizen there as well? I will do everything in my power to give birth in Australia, as I have heard only bad stuff about birthing here in Italy...:wacko:

Now you have to tell me.... how does one "think" they have broken their jaw??:haha: Sorry, prob not funny, but did you hit it somewhere? What happened? oh hope its ok...:hugs:

I'm alright.... my scottish friend called me this morning and meekly told me that she is preg again.... yep, same old story, she has 2.5 kids and never once ttc....:wacko: oh well... happy for her? - yes I am actually, but I really want to tell her that I'm preg too this month - that wld be great! Thing is tho I have no symptoms... apart from being an agro b!#@h today! hahaha... that metallic taste comes and goes, but I don't know it could be a tooth prob or something.... feeling very pessimistic today....:nope: 7-10dpo..... I think!


----------



## RedRose19

hey hun breath in... and out :hugs: everything will be ok.. :hugs: just the fact your having the metallic taste is a good sign.. and thats great :hugs: please dont be worried.

as Re the jaw thing.. well i was told when i was 16 my jaw was out of line but u cant tell to look at me, anyway they said they cud break my jaw and fix it for me.. me being 16 and cud only think of pain and why cuz i can eat fine said noooooooooo way
so everynow and again my jaw clicks when im eating... i presume out of place, but it doesnt hurt or anythin
then this morning i was eating some cereal and it started going numb and sore kinda like when your leg cramps up, so i stopped eating and kinda moved my jaw around abit to see what was wrong and omg i heard the loudest crack and the pain was un bearable and then it wudnt move much :shrug: i dunno so i went to the doc but i forgot my medical card... :dohh: anyway he said it looks like its come out of place ouchhhhhhhhhh i cant describe to you the pain i must of clicked it out an back into place my self and i cud be looking at surgery oh god no :( 


oh and to put a cherry on top of my day... i asked him about doing bloods to see if im preg.. but he wudnt cuz i forgot my medical card, and i told him how my cycles have been and he said what i thought was wrong in the first place.. that i have pcos :cry: but need to confirm it... so im hoping im late cuz of pregnancy not pcos.. 


so anyway thats been my day... yet im still feeling ok. 
wheres your pma!!! :D lets keep positive hun :hugs: i know thats harder said than done , about your friend.. i always find it abit unfair how easy some ppl get preg... i hope this is our cycles hun ill be due june 10th if i am :D so excited


----------



## TrishyC

I know I know!! I've had a NMA today for some reason....
And just now i had a phonecall from an insurance company asking if I wld be interested in doing some work with them - after a course of some description - and while it was nice to be considered, all I keep thinking is "nope thats just sales work and I wld hate that and it will be hard cos of the language and blah blah blah" I'm terrible!! It cld be a wonderful opportunity and here I am bagging it before even going in to talk to them about it! Anyway, I made an appt tomorrow to go chat to the woman in charge and I am packin it, cos I haven't been on an interview in like... years!! Breeeeeeaaaaaath...... what on earth is wrong with me??? 
Gee hun, I hope you get your jaw sorted out... if it helps any, my cousin in Aust had a similar thing and she just had the surgery done this yr (shes about 30ish and has 3 children) and just decided she couldn't take the clicking no more and was told there could be problems later on in life, so she decided to go for the surgery and she is so glad cos it is all normal now and feels great!
Re: the pcos - you got preg this yr already, so isn't that a good sign?? I don't get how people can diagnose just on the symptoms you have...:shrug: Anyhow pls don't worry more than you have to.... just wait and see whether or not you're preg and take it one step at a time.... says she, the neurotic one!:dohh:
Now I have major heartburn... but I think its from eating crap all day...:shrug: Oh hun, I just need a :hugs:... Thanks for all the ones you give me....:hugs::flower:


----------



## RedRose19

awwwww your a sweetheart hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

i wish we live closer :cry: i cud do with that hug now too... david was talkiing to my tummy yesterday i said i might not be and he said well just incase :cloud9: sooooo that has made me try stay positive knowing this is what my teddy really wants too

but i might suggest to david maybe our next holiday sud be to italy :haha: dont worry hun ive not forgotten the stuff i plan to send it on saturday so i can pick it up at my parents shop lol. 

maybe the surgery will be a good thing.. but im just nervous about it all. and about the pcos he said he thinks i have it but will have to test to comfirm... but i know something is wrong.. i mean 100 day cycle is certainly not ok... im feelin sick today.. im hoping its m/s lol.

about the job well just breaaaaattttthhhhhhhh :D well done hun wether you take it or not its ok, its your choice and u have to be comfortable with what u wanna do, dont let others try and tell u wether u sud or sudnt take the job :hugs: 

i wish i cud give birth in the uk but i dunno will david be happy with that..


----------



## TrishyC

Oh it wld be nice to live close enough to pop in for cuppas and hugs....:hugs: I cld use one or three today...:cry:

I gotta try harder though cos little G picks up on everything and so.... you know... don't want her thinkin mamma's a basket case!:wacko:

Don't worry re: the "stuff". I know you'll do it when you can... you have a lot to think about right now, so take your time....:thumbup:

I thought the 100 day cycle wld have something to do with the m/c... wouldn't it? Shows how much I know...:shrug:

Yes I am going to go in tomorrow to hear about this job with a big PMA and just see how it feels to me.... no pressure. Whatever will be will be right? And I know this opportunity has come to me for a reason, so I am curious to see what the universe has in store for me!:winkwink:

Now.... about your last comment.... remember who is giving birth here. I know that dad has a say in everything too, but honestly, if you do something against your will in this situation, you cld live to regret it. Oh and I'm not saying like something going wrong, but just the whole experience.... it really has to be what you want. I can't talk cos i keep saying to myself... ralph is not gonna like the idea of having a second child born in Aust... but I truly believe that I wld regret going thru a birth here... the idea makes me VERY uncomfortable. We'll just have to see once the bean comes along, but I wld much prefer to have my baby born in Perth than anything I have heard about our local hospitals around here....:growlmad: The thing is, the very local hospital in our town, no longer has a maternity wing, and apparently is was the best one...:dohh: NOW the closest hospital is 45 min and horrible-sounding!:nope: Aaaaaaanyway, i am sure you are big enough to work out how you can both be happy with the decision of where and how...:hugs:
The metallic taste has gone away again....:shrug: I now have zero symptoms again.... I wldn't mind just something to at least let me dream for a while.... Come on!
I just made a yummy meat sauce cos we're having some nice filling pasta tonight - comfort food!! Yes... all I need right now are food and hugs...:hugs: I can take care of the food and G does give me hugs when she feels like it(!) and so just gotta see if I can get me some off R tonight....:hugs: And I always count on the ones you send hun...:hugs: Gosh I'm sounding like a miserable sod today....:haha:


----------



## RedRose19

awwwwwww :hugs: no you dont.. just abit emotional which in its self is a symptom as well :winkwink: 

oh and of course plenty of :hugs: i know its not much but it can offer some comfort eh :flower: 
god i just spent over an hour with my brother waiting for his damn bus to come pick him up and take him home... i was frozen!!! the bus was 45 mins late :dohh: so im just home now in bed :blush: with sweets and a good film ahhh perfect lol. and as i was walking home after he got on the bus i felt like i was gonna be sick.. , my side is killing and so is my shoulder... 

so im a little worried about the whole side and shoulder hurting.... just gonna have to wait and see, cuz i dont wanna worry david one word of anythin bad and he makes me go to the A&E and i look stupid 

i could understand if the 100 day cycle was just after my m/c but it wasnt.. i had my m/c in march.. no AF till may 28 days later i got AF in june.. then it disappeared :shrug: i dunno, its like my body wants to work when it wants and thats it makes me upset cuz my mom had all her kids with noo problems.. nothing 3 healthy babies :cry: why i cant be the same

i know what you mean about the hospitals.. but i dunno.. i wud really like to give birth in the uk.. maybe if i show him irelands statisics he will agree
a little harse but its gets the message in.. 

and hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: plenty of hugs for u


----------



## lucy_x

hi, i dunno if i cn still post here, but i rekon i am about 9dpo, and have been feeling slightly sick in the morning, got sore (.)(.), headaches, really gassy (TMI), CM, awful side pain and backache :(

do you think i have a chance this month?

x x


----------



## RedRose19

lucy_x said:


> hi, i dunno if i cn still post here, but i rekon i am about 9dpo, and have been feeling slightly sick in the morning, got sore (.)(.), headaches, really gassy (TMI), CM, awful side pain and backache :(
> 
> do you think i have a chance this month?
> 
> x x

hiya lucy :flower: of course you can post here, them symptoms sounds promising :hugs:

how are you?


----------



## lucy_x

hiii :) awww everytime i post on BnB you ladies seem nicer :)

well feeling really tired today and all i have done is sat in a car i wasnt even driving it!, and went to see an old friends newborn (big mistake, i was made to feed change and cuddle while mum was upstairs)... aww..

awful cramp still here, and i still cant bring myself to eat much as it makes me feel sick, apart from that fine :thumbup:

how are you?


----------



## RedRose19

awwwww i love a cuddle with new borns.. they are soooo cuddly hehe

im great.. though im so tired right now.. and im feeling sickish... ugh lol 

sounds good hun :hugs: lots of :dust: for you :)


----------



## RedRose19

i mean the cramps sound good sorry not the sickness lol, well i guess both are good lol sounds like your growing a bubba in there :happydance:


----------



## lucy_x

i know they are lovely, and they have a wonderful sweet smell :) 

yeh im slightly sicky too, and really fancy BBQ crisps errrr haha

good luck and :dust: x x


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi Everyone!! 

Im gonna sound thick here... if i ovulated on the 19th would that make me 8 or 9dpo today??...

I was having promising symptoms up till yesterday now i feel almost normal again besides, stinging nipples and backache... prob af symptoms? altho not due on till the 4th x


----------



## stmw

it would make you 9dpo xoxox


----------



## RedRose19

Shell'sAngels said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Im gonna sound thick here... if i ovulated on the 19th would that make me 8 or 9dpo today??...
> 
> I was having promising symptoms up till yesterday now i feel almost normal again besides, stinging nipples and backache... prob af symptoms? altho not due on till the 4th x

hiya :flower: a question on here is never a stupid one :) that would make you 9 dpo :hugs:


----------



## stmw

Hi by the way everyone!! Im louise!

Babyhopes10 and others, ive read the whole forum, and i hope its your month!! I was reading and reading thinking please let them have BFP!!

Im currently TTC, i stopped the pill in July and have been trying since. I ov on the 18th so im 10 dpo today. I have a gassy stomach, cramps (which isnt encouraging :( ) a kind of sicky feeling in my stomach? More like when you feel nauseous and feel like your going to be sick, but its not the horrible watery feeling you get with it!!! haha if you get what i mean?

Cervix is still SHOW, but has been the last 2 weeks, but my temps are all over the place, they went up, then alllllllllllll the way down, and now they're slowly rising, so i dont understand that!!

Will be testing again on Monday if AF doesnt show!!

** Baby dust to all **


----------



## TrishyC

First of all a big hiya:wave: to all the girls in here that I have not chatted to before!! Best of luck for your BFP's!!:happydance:

Kate... Yes I see what you mean about the 100 days not sounding directly connected to your m/c..... hmmm, but what about all the sicky feelings? You haven't had them this constant before have you? Oh, I'm so prayin this is it for ya hun...:hugs: Lots of hugs to you....:hugs::hugs::hugs: I think I am off to bed soon... yeah, i know its early, but I fear that if I stay up much longer that I will find something else to b!#@h about(!) I know its just hormones (well, I [email protected]@dy hope so anyway!) but I am just looking forward to tomorrow being a brighter day..... g'night sweetie....:hugs:

G'night all!:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

hey louise


> Babyhopes10 and others, ive read the whole forum, and i hope its your month!! I was reading and reading thinking please let them have BFP!!

that is just so sweet :hugs: i hope you get bfp soon too hun.. welcome and hope to hear more from you :)

trishy :hugs: i hope you sleep well.. you might feel better 2mor sweetie positive thoughts and a good nights sleep while cuddling up to R might help :) 
:hugs:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

well i tested this evening bfn @ 9dpo i really feel like its not my month i know its still early but both my boys i got bfp's now at 8dpo and 9dpo....

Tonight my boobs are killing, itchy tummy :-S and backache, bloated and feel like pms is coming oh and my shoulders ache ?? !! 

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## jackson09

I am actually 9/10 dpo. I have felt a little bloated and sore boobies sometimes but my temp has dropped...:( Iffy..but confident I will get a ::bfp:: soon!


----------



## RedRose19

goooooood morning ladies :flower: 

trishy :hugs: how are you today sweetie? good i hope :) 

today well not quite sure what dpo.. but when i woke up i felt sooooo dizzy ugh!! and last night i was so sick... :( every time i eat i get sick.. but im craving dairy stuff.. when i eat it i feel sick after... tut lol


----------



## stmw

awww babyhopes10!! I think the lesson there is : try not to eat dairy!! :happydance:

Im 11 dpo, and just have the stomach cramps and back ache, but im sure this means :witch: is on her way! :cry:

Will have to wait and see i suppose! I hate this waiting around!

Hope everyone is well today

xoxoxo


----------



## RedRose19

i know but im craving the dairy lol im not sure why... im so tired i just wanna go back to bed lol. 

aww the 2ww is such a long wait... my 2ww has turned into a 4 www :wacko: if im not preggers this time.. im sooooooo buying some opks so i know for sure when i ov


----------



## MummyMagic

I'm 8DPO today and been having loads of symptoms already including nausea, tired all the time, BBs feel bigger and tender nips, got load of yellowy CM (sorry if TMI), vivid dreams last night and tugging, sharp pains in my lower abdomen! Really hope this is it this month as I feel really different than I have done any other month so far.

:dust: for everyone!! xx

Oh and I've also had backache for a few days as well, which I don't normally get until AF is here


----------



## RedRose19

MummyMagic said:


> I'm 8DPO today and been having loads of symptoms already including nausea, tired all the time, BBs feel bigger and tender nips, got load of yellowy CM (sorry if TMI), vivid dreams last night and tugging, sharp pains in my lower abdomen! Really hope this is it this month as I feel really different than I have done any other month so far.
> 
> :dust: for everyone!! xx
> 
> Oh and I've also had backache for a few days as well, which I don't normally get until AF is here

looks promising :happydance: 

ladies can i ask is yellow cm a good sign??? 

omg my heartburn is killing me!!!!! i have such bad heartburn i hope its a good sign tho


----------



## MummyMagic

babyhopes10 said:


> MummyMagic said:
> 
> 
> I'm 8DPO today and been having loads of symptoms already including nausea, tired all the time, BBs feel bigger and tender nips, got load of yellowy CM (sorry if TMI), vivid dreams last night and tugging, sharp pains in my lower abdomen! Really hope this is it this month as I feel really different than I have done any other month so far.
> 
> :dust: for everyone!! xx
> 
> Oh and I've also had backache for a few days as well, which I don't normally get until AF is here
> 
> looks promising :happydance:
> 
> ladies can i ask is yellow cm a good sign???
> 
> omg my heartburn is killing me!!!!! i have such bad heartburn i hope its a good sign thoClick to expand...


Not sure tbh, I've heard that it can be a good sign. Strange thing is I've been dry most days and then have a huge amount in the evenings (sorry TMI again) xx


----------



## RedRose19

its just i keep getting little bits here and there tmi sorry but im just curious is it different to normal cm??
i know ewcm is different cux its from the cervix and means fertile... but yellow?? i was scared i had an infection or summit.. i think im gonna goggle it..


----------



## MummyMagic

babyhopes10 said:


> its just i keep getting little bits here and there tmi sorry but im just curious is it different to normal cm??
> i know ewcm is different cux its from the cervix and means fertile... but yellow?? i was scared i had an infection or summit.. i think im gonna goggle it..


I've just Googled it and apparently it's a very common symptoms of PG! It is quite different in that it's an almost flourescent yellow colour and lotiony, not stretchy or sticky at all and my CM is normally sticky (sorry TMI!) xx


----------



## RedRose19

sounds good :D usually sud be dry and sticky b4 af shows.. and i have alot of cm and some yellow... tmi sorry but hey when your ttc nothing it tmi :haha:

does anyone know what i can take for heartburn its really killing :cry:


----------



## MummyMagic

babyhopes10 said:


> sounds good :D usually sud be dry and sticky b4 af shows.. and i have alot of cm and some yellow... tmi sorry but hey when your ttc nothing it tmi :haha:
> 
> does anyone know what i can take for heartburn its really killing :cry:

Sounds good for you too honey. You could try and take some Gaviscon - great for heartburn xx


----------



## RedRose19

is that ok to take if possibly preggers?


----------



## stmw

I was reading yesterday that yellow cm is a good sign! Oooo

heartburn is a good sign aswell ive heard? 

2ww is shocking, seems like a lifetime!

I dont know when to test though as i dont want BFN :(

Opk's are good i think, but i had a + on the 17th and then again a week after? I know it says when you get a + you shouldnt test again, but....i dont know....i think i like weeing on sticks haha!!

xoxoxox


----------



## RedRose19

> i think i like weeing on sticks haha!!

:haha: sud we get you some sticks to pee on just so u can get it out of your system hehe 
yeah i NEVER get heartburn i mean never... and this is sooo bad omg its bringing tears to my eyes


----------



## MummyMagic

babyhopes10 said:


> is that ok to take if possibly preggers?

Not 100% sure honey, I think it's ok but best to check with a pharmacist xx


----------



## stmw

haha i was looking at cheapie tests on the internet, amazing!!! Really cheap which will save lots of pennies!

Awwww lovely :( i dont think ive ever had heartburn so i cant relate, but maybe try some gaviscon, internet says its safe during pregnancy.

xoxox


----------



## RedRose19

thanks ladies... this pain is horrible.. makin me not wanna do anything.. i might try drinking some milk.... even tho the dairy will make me sick hehe...

my DF is lactose intolerant and was laughing sayin our baby is like him and doesnt like dairy lol... tut men can be cruel in times like this lol


----------



## stmw

step away from the dairy products :) haha!!

I dont know! Ive been sat her looking at my TCOYF chart and cant make any sense of my temps, is there any way i can upload it on here? I cant see any way? 

xoxox


----------



## crossroads

https://img691.imageshack.us/img691/153/stopsymptomspotting.jpg

;)


----------



## stmw

ok i think i may have attached something?

can you have a look for me if you dont mind?

xoxox
 



Attached Files:







untitled.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 43


----------



## crossroads

stmw said:


> ok i think i
> 
> may have attached something?
> 
> can you have a look for me if you dont mind?
> 
> xoxox

woah I don't understand that chart.

Have you considered using FF? x


----------



## RedRose19

sorry my eyes are bad i cant read it... its too tiny lol.


----------



## stmw

i used fertility friend, and didnt want to pay the money to have an account :( 

its just the temps i wanted to guys to look at, as i dont have a clue what they mean haha!!! 

:( booooooo stupid charts!!

xoxoxo


----------



## stmw

im doing one on fertility friend now, i have a free account i think. Maybe that will be easier? xoxox


----------



## RedRose19

does anyone know when u get "morning sickness" how its meant to feel... i presume it doesnt feel like normal flu sickness... i keep nearly getting sick then not... its driving me daft :cry:


----------



## crossroads

FF is free. There's no need to buy a VIP account x


----------



## stmw

ok, well here is my FF chart. Its changed my ovulation date though, so now im even more confused!! :( booo

Morning sickness, hmmm isnt it supposed to be like normal feeling of sickness, more nausea? Im not sure though...

xoxoxox
 



Attached Files:







untitled.jpg
File size: 60.2 KB
Views: 22


----------



## TrishyC

Hi everyone!! Finally!!!! We have had the power off all afternoon and it just came back on now.... phew! I feel rather lost without it....

Kate you are sounding more preg by the minute my sweet!:hugs: Yes heartburn is shocking and if I ever get it, a mouthful of milk def does the job, but if that makes you crook....:shrug: I think those chewable ant-acids would be ok, but if you go to a pharmacy they are sure to be able to point you in the right direction.

I am 8-11dpo(?) and feel nothing apart from being in a real mood-swingy, snappy kinda place.... don't know that I can rely on that as a symptom tho hahaha!! I am very indecisive (like more than usual!!) and up one minute and down the next.... horrible! The metallic taste in my mouth has not been there today at all. Sooooo, my prognosis is NOT PREGNANT! Oh well.... I should prob get myself a thermometer for next month, dya think? I don't know.... i can't be bothered you know.... Nah, don't think I will.....
********See what I mean????******** One minute I am convinced of one direction and the next I have just talked myself out of it! Aaaarrrggghhhhh!!!!!! God I hope this is a symptom, cos otherwise I should really check myself in somewhere.....
Don't suppose anyone else is this nuts??:wacko:


----------



## stmw

haha awwwwwwww bless you!! I think we are all nuts! Taking temperatures, checking CM, millions of OPK'S AND PT'S! All this for having a baby, which is supposed to be the most natural thing in the world!! 

Boooo why cant you just have sexy time and get pregnant? Wouldnt it be lovely if it was that simple!

xoxoxo


----------



## stmw

haha awwwwwwww bless you!! I think we are all nuts! Taking temperatures, checking CM, millions of OPK'S AND PT'S! All this for having a baby, which is supposed to be the most natural thing in the world!! 

Boooo why cant you just have sexy time and get pregnant? Wouldnt it be lovely if it was that simple!

xoxoxo


----------



## TrishyC

stmw said:


> haha awwwwwwww bless you!! I think we are all nuts! Taking temperatures, checking CM, millions of OPK'S AND PT'S! All this for having a baby, which is supposed to be the most natural thing in the world!!
> 
> Boooo why cant you just have sexy time and get pregnant? Wouldnt it be lovely if it was that simple!
> 
> xoxoxo

Oh thank you hun..... was starting to reeeaaally worry there hahaha!
And yes, it sure would be lovely to just be able to "have sexy time" (love it!).....:haha:


----------



## stmw

hahahaaaaaaaaaaa! sexy time :D better than saying sex i think, makes it sound more fun aswell haha!! 

xoxoxo


----------



## crossroads

stmw said:


> haha awwwwwwww bless you!! I think we are all nuts! Taking temperatures, checking CM, millions of OPK'S AND PT'S! All this for having a baby, which is supposed to be the most natural thing in the world!!
> 
> *Boooo why cant you just have sexy time and get pregnant? Wouldnt it be lovely if it was that simple!*
> 
> xoxoxo

It was that simple for my OH and his ex.

Makes me feel so inadequate guys :cry:


----------



## stmw

crossroads said:


> Makes me feel so inadequate guys :cry:


Nooooooo, dont think that!!! It takes time to make a perfect baby!!

xoxoxo


----------



## TrishyC

crossroads said:


> stmw said:
> 
> 
> haha awwwwwwww bless you!! I think we are all nuts! Taking temperatures, checking CM, millions of OPK'S AND PT'S! All this for having a baby, which is supposed to be the most natural thing in the world!!
> 
> *Boooo why cant you just have sexy time and get pregnant? Wouldnt it be lovely if it was that simple!*
> 
> xoxoxo
> 
> It was that simple for my OH and his ex.
> 
> Makes me feel so inadequate guys :cry:Click to expand...

Its that simple for lots of couples... doesn't make them better people than you, so needn't feel inadequate....xo


----------



## crossroads

TrishyC said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stmw said:
> 
> 
> haha awwwwwwww bless you!! I think we are all nuts! Taking temperatures, checking CM, millions of OPK'S AND PT'S! All this for having a baby, which is supposed to be the most natural thing in the world!!
> 
> *Boooo why cant you just have sexy time and get pregnant? Wouldnt it be lovely if it was that simple!*
> 
> xoxoxo
> 
> It was that simple for my OH and his ex.
> 
> Makes me feel so inadequate guys :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Its that simple for lots of couples... doesn't make them better people than you, so needn't feel inadequate....xoClick to expand...

Do you think that her egg and his sperm were just meant to be?

And my egg and his sperm need more work :cry:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi guys...

10dpo bfn, broke out with spots on my chin, af feels ready to come and some brown spotting this afternoon...

Makes my cycles even shorter if she shows her ugly face by 2moro of only 22 days! defo feel its pms symptoms tho, bloated, gassy and tugging in my uterus with backache. 

Blah! onto next month.......


----------



## stmw

dont give up hope until AF comes!!! xoxoxox


----------



## stmw

your egg is just as great, everyones different, timings are different and people are different. When your TTC it always seems to take more time anyway :( sucks! xoxox


----------



## crossroads

stmw said:


> your egg is just as great, everyones different, timings are different and people are different. When your TTC it always seems to take more time anyway :( sucks! xoxox

Thanks babe :hugs: I really appreciate your PMA.

I think perhaps I should get it all off my chest in one thread, rather than highjacking this one lol.


----------



## stmw

haha nooooooooo!! dont leave! theres been no hijacking!!

I think you just need to smile and let it happen, it does take ages, but it will be worth it!!

xoxoxo


----------



## Nini868

Hi everyone, 

Just need some advice, i'm new to all this and this is my first month ttc and and havent had a period for 47days but i ovulated this month as detected by opk and i'm 7dpo and i'm getting af cramps and spots - do you think this could be the witch???


----------



## crossroads

Nini868 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just need some advice, i'm new to all this and this is my first month ttc and and havent had a period for 47days but i ovulated this month as detected by opk and i'm 7dpo and i'm getting af cramps and spots - do you think this could be the witch???

Could be implantation at that DPO! x


----------



## stmw

implantationnnnnnnnnnnn!! possibly oooo

:dust: good luck!

xoxox


----------



## TrishyC

crossroads said:


> Do you think that her egg and his sperm were just meant to be?
> 
> And my egg and his sperm need more work :cry:

Well there are couples that have one child easily then struggle for a second.... so.... I think as stmw said: timing can be different too. In this kind of situation I always think of a line in a Madonna song that goes: "If it's bitter at the start, then it's sweeter in the end".... hope it helps?!:flower:


----------



## RedRose19

TrishyC said:


> Hi everyone!! Finally!!!! We have had the power off all afternoon and it just came back on now.... phew! I feel rather lost without it....
> 
> Kate you are sounding more preg by the minute my sweet!:hugs: Yes heartburn is shocking and if I ever get it, a mouthful of milk def does the job, but if that makes you crook....:shrug: I think those chewable ant-acids would be ok, but if you go to a pharmacy they are sure to be able to point you in the right direction.
> 
> I am 8-11dpo(?) and feel nothing apart from being in a real mood-swingy, snappy kinda place.... don't know that I can rely on that as a symptom tho hahaha!! I am very indecisive (like more than usual!!) and up one minute and down the next.... horrible! The metallic taste in my mouth has not been there today at all. Sooooo, my prognosis is NOT PREGNANT! Oh well.... I should prob get myself a thermometer for next month, dya think? I don't know.... i can't be bothered you know.... Nah, don't think I will.....
> ********See what I mean????******** One minute I am convinced of one direction and the next I have just talked myself out of it! Aaaarrrggghhhhh!!!!!! God I hope this is a symptom, cos otherwise I should really check myself in somewhere.....
> Don't suppose anyone else is this nuts??:wacko:

awwwwwwwwww hun :hugs::hugs: you sound preggers to me hun.

i keep feeling i am preg.. but like u i keep talking my self out of thinking that i am preg...:wacko: 
i ate dinner today and felt sick right away after it... ugh!!! 

i hope i get some answers soon cuz its really driving me daft..

how is everyone?


----------



## TrishyC

babyhopes10 said:


> awwwwwwwwww hun :hugs::hugs: you sound preggers to me hun.
> 
> i keep feeling i am preg.. but like u i keep talking my self out of thinking that i am preg...:wacko:
> i ate dinner today and felt sick right away after it... ugh!!!
> 
> i hope i get some answers soon cuz its really driving me daft..
> 
> how is everyone?

Oooooh I wish I was so sure hun.... I think its because with G I had such strong symptoms and this is nothing like it - but I also know that each preg is diff and of course, I am at a diff place in my life too... soooo.... kinda gives me hope along with you telling me of course....:hugs: No harm in thinking it for another few days hahaha!!

How you feeling now hun... apart from the horrid sicky bits....?:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

you took the words right out of my mouth every pregnancy is different :hugs: im feeling alright.. i woke up with a positive head... did some college work.. then cooked me and david a nice big dinner.. then watched a film together.. :cloud9: just relaxing now 
the heartburn is gone :happydance: but im still craving dairy things :wacko: so i had a glass of milk.. lol and now i feel sick 

im sure this is your cycle hun :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

i tested this morning :cry: and it was :bfn: so my body and the last test was all just abig tease!!
i presume that im not preggers cuz i used a FRER and im on cd 39... which means it loooks like im gonna have a long cycle again :cry: 
im gonna go to the doc 2mor cuz i cant be having 100day cycles!! im still feeling sick and dizzy...


----------



## stmw

awww babyhopes10, im so so sorry to hear you news :(

You definately need to go to docs to sort out those cycles of yours, its just unfortunate that other test tricked you :(

Big hugs lovely, and hope your gonna be ok :)

xoxooxo


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun... i just feeling so negative right now... well i have an appt with my doctor on saturday cuz i want my doctor by my moms house... shes so much nicer.. and been my doctor since i was 6... i dont like the city doctors.. its so formal.. like they are too busy to listen.. so.. im going to my doctor by my moms and i sud feel better.


----------



## TrishyC

Oh hun.... I'm sorry you're being messed around by these tests....:hugs:
I am curious tho.... have you ever had this nausea and being sick before now?? Isn't it still unusual? I dunno, I just so thought you had a bean there.... oh blow....:hugs:
Hope you get some positive answers from your doc tomorrow.... will be thinkin of ya sweetie...:hugs:

I don't believe I am preg - 0 symptoms today @ 9-12dpo.... oh well....:shrug:

EDIT: Just had a thought! Did you not say your cycles were 40 days at the moment? And aren't you on cd39? Does that not make you still early? If your cycles are 40 days, then you aren't out yet are you?


----------



## RedRose19

TrishyC said:


> Oh hun.... I'm sorry you're being messed around by these tests....:hugs:
> I am curious tho.... have you ever had this nausea and being sick before now?? Isn't it still unusual? I dunno, I just so thought you had a bean there.... oh blow....:hugs:
> Hope you get some positive answers from your doc tomorrow.... will be thinkin of ya sweetie...:hugs:
> 
> I don't believe I am preg - 0 symptoms today @ 9-12dpo.... oh well....:shrug:

:hugs: its great to have a hug lol.. im thinking of you too... im hoping there is still beans there for us... but if not.. on to next cycle right?? maybe our dates will be close together... :hugs: ive been feeling sick for over a week.. being sick... i just dont understand it... ive never seen a positive test apart from that faint one... :cry: i cant wait till saturday.. 

how are you?


----------



## TrishyC

Hun, I just edited my last post.... you must have replied before seeing it..... any comments on the EDIT part....?:flower:


----------



## RedRose19

> EDIT: Just had a thought! Did you not say your cycles were 40 days at the moment? And aren't you on cd39? Does that not make you still early? If your cycles are 40 days, then you aren't out yet are you?

i guess... but i used a FRER... sudnt i have a faint line?? 

i got another FRER but im not gonna use it not untill next week anyway.. david is all in a bad mood cuz of the bfn.. and has gone back to, your not preg.. which doesnt help and we had a huge fight :cry: i guess i have to wait and see... 
my doctors wont take bloods on saturday so they are only gonna do a pelvic examination which is annoying... :(


----------



## stmw

has AF arrived yet though? as trishyc said, you may have tested too early? Hmm i think if you go to the docs, try and see what they say :hugs: 

xoxoxo


----------



## stmw

awwww noooooo, you shouldnt be fighting :( that will just make you feel worse....its very stressful isnt it? Especially as you were so symptomatic? Doctors just dont do enough do they? Its so annoying!! 

xoxo


----------



## TrishyC

babyhopes10 said:


> i guess... but i used a FRER... sudnt i have a faint line??
> 
> i got another FRER but im not gonna use it not untill next week anyway.. david is all in a bad mood cuz of the bfn.. and has gone back to, your not preg.. which doesnt help and we had a huge fight :cry: i guess i have to wait and see...
> my doctors wont take bloods on saturday so they are only gonna do a pelvic examination which is annoying... :(

Not necessarily hun.... anyway it ain't over til the fat lady sings.... or in this case, the fat witch! Pls put on your PMA hat and don't worry bout DF cos you know what they're like!:dohh:
I wld just relax tonight.... see what the doc says tomorrow and if you are still in with a chance according to her, then try your last test next week when you feel ready for it..... its a shame its such a loooong wait for you with such a lengthy cycle...... awwwww, more cuddles coming your way......:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

> awwww noooooo, you shouldnt be fighting that will just make you feel worse....its very stressful isnt it? Especially as you were so symptomatic? Doctors just dont do enough do they? Its so annoying!!
> 
> xoxo

yeah very stressful... i think he just got his hopes up... and hes got college and when he gets stressed he usually takes it out on me... ugh! i just shrug it off and then he usually says sorry... well sometimes... 

my tummy hurts to touch.. like its all bruised, also i had a spot of blood last night.. nothing since... but we bd last night :blush: so it cud be from that i dunno...

i feel like ive been waiting for ages... :hissy: i got my last AF sept 20th... its nearly november!!! i sud of had af or a bfp by now... 
sorry for the vent but i feel like my body is failing me already and im only 18!!! its not fair... so many girls my ages or younger get preg by mistake after bd once!!! heres me with a home to offer, a job and two parents that really wanna love a baby and my body isnt doing it :( sorry for being so negative but its hard after today...

phewwwwwwwwww ok vent over i think..


----------



## RedRose19

TrishyC said:


> babyhopes10 said:
> 
> 
> i guess... but i used a FRER... sudnt i have a faint line??
> 
> i got another FRER but im not gonna use it not untill next week anyway.. david is all in a bad mood cuz of the bfn.. and has gone back to, your not preg.. which doesnt help and we had a huge fight :cry: i guess i have to wait and see...
> my doctors wont take bloods on saturday so they are only gonna do a pelvic examination which is annoying... :(
> 
> Not necessarily hun.... anyway it ain't over til the fat lady sings.... or in this case, the fat witch! Pls put on your PMA hat and don't worry bout DF cos you know what they're like!:dohh:
> I wld just relax tonight.... see what the doc says tomorrow and if you are still in with a chance according to her, then try your last test next week when you feel ready for it..... its a shame its such a loooong wait for you with such a lengthy cycle...... awwwww, more cuddles coming your way......:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

thanks hun :hugs: im so emotional.. damn hormones... and AF always makes me emotional too so it cud be anythin.. preg or af on its way... 

breathhhhhhh in...... and outttttttttt phewwwww

ok i feel abit better... also the good thing about saturday is i will see my mom :hugs: :happydance: cuz god knows i need a cuddle... 

i sound like a baby dont i lol... :haha:


----------



## TrishyC

That's the way - let it aaaaaaaaaalllllllll out!! Only way hun!

I don't think your body's failing you babe.... its just making sure it is super-ready for that little bean to stick..... whenever that may be (now hopefully!!) Hang in there sweetie!!:hugs::kiss:


----------



## RedRose19

TrishyC said:


> That's the way - let it aaaaaaaaaalllllllll out!! Only way hun!
> 
> I don't think your body's failing you babe.... its just making sure it is super-ready for that little bean to stick..... whenever that may be (now hopefully!!) Hang in there sweetie!!:hugs::kiss:

oddly... i feel better... like ive got a weight off my shoulders:haha: i can laugh at my self now lol

i can calmed down now and im def gonna be buying some opks... :happydance:

how are you feeling :)


----------



## stmw

I know what you mean about people just doing it once and getting pregnant, but i suppose thats because they are not trying? When your TTC its stressful, and i think it does take its toll on our poor bodies!!

Its hard lovely, but it will happen when your body is ready and perfect to carry a little 'un!

Is there any reason why your cycles are so long? Did you use to be on the pill or anything like that?

xoxoxo


----------



## RedRose19

thats what i dont understand... ive never been on the pill bcuz i was scared of exactly this.. my cycles being weird etc..

well im i think i have pcos... cuz i have most of the symptoms... but i suppose it cud really be anything....

i wanna start taking AC soon but i know i cant till i know for sure that im not preg...


----------



## TrishyC

Yeah, i often think I would like to do the whole charting thing, but then it becomes a real big stress because you could analyse EVERY LITTLE thing and it would be more than I could bare I'm afraid!lol... no I think I am gonna stay with the ol' lets see how we go for a while.... sure it will work for you tho, as you sound more orgainsed than me!:dohh:

I am still feeling blugh! today..... and tomorrow we are olive picking...:cry: which I absolutely do not feel like doing!! The very idea of having to lug those blasted nets around is starting to make me feel queasy(!), but not queasy enough to give me a BFP I'm sure!!:rofl:


----------



## RedRose19

awwww hun :hugs: i dont wanna chart... i dont wanna tempt.. but i do wanna use opks so i know for sure when im in the the 2ww lol :hugs: 

im just packing for the weekend ill be at my moms again.. i cant wait and i think the weekend break will be good for me and david :D and im leaving the other test here lol!!! so i wont be tempted to test over the weekend lol and i got so much college work to do.. ive been slackin so much this week... been worried about other things :winkwink: 

i hope the doctors tells me a miracle.. like my uterus is in fact swollen and im preg hehe awww i can dream cant i... 

im feeling alot more cheerful now..


awwww hun im sorry about the olive picking... do you not llike doing that?? i personally hate olives.. so lol i wudnt like it at all.
lets hope that is the bean making u feel that way :hugs: i got my Fx for you :)


----------



## crossroads

Guys do you have to do a HPT using FMU?


----------



## RedRose19

crossroads said:


> Guys do you have to do a HPT using FMU?

you dont have too... its just u usually get a better result... but if you cant wait till morning hold your.. pee for up to 4 hours thats concidered the same as fmu...


----------



## crossroads

babyhopes10 said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> Guys do you have to do a HPT using FMU?
> 
> you dont have too... its just u usually get a better result... but if you cant wait till morning hold your.. pee for up to 4 hours thats concidered the same as fmu...Click to expand...

Thank you.

I'm not sure when I last had a wee :confused:

I just want my BFN out of the way so I can get drunk. Can't be fucked with this shit. Need to soothe myself.


----------



## RedRose19

awwwwww hun.. :hugs: i know how you feel.. this is all so stressful... how many dpo.. 10?


----------



## crossroads

babyhopes10 said:


> awwwwww hun.. :hugs: i know how you feel.. this is all so stressful... how many dpo.. 10?

yeah :( Just sitting here crying alone isn't the same without neat vodka.

I will keep in my wee for a bit longer, then test, then drink.


----------



## RedRose19

awww sweetie... your not alone... :hugs: you will get that bfp...


----------



## TrishyC

babyhopes10 said:


> awwww hun :hugs: i dont wanna chart... i dont wanna tempt.. but i do wanna use opks so i know for sure when im in the the 2ww lol :hugs:
> 
> im just packing for the weekend ill be at my moms again.. i cant wait and i think the weekend break will be good for me and david :D and im leaving the other test here lol!!! so i wont be tempted to test over the weekend lol and i got so much college work to do.. ive been slackin so much this week... been worried about other things :winkwink:
> 
> i hope the doctors tells me a miracle.. like my uterus is in fact swollen and im preg hehe awww i can dream cant i...
> 
> im feeling alot more cheerful now..
> 
> 
> awwww hun im sorry about the olive picking... do you not llike doing that?? i personally hate olives.. so lol i wudnt like it at all.
> lets hope that is the bean making u feel that way :hugs: i got my Fx for you :)

Oh!! Just opks!! Right then - thought you was gettin all organised on me hahaha! I thought they were unreliable on their own?? Oh what wld I know!? Well gd lk and here's hopin you don't have to use em!:winkwink:

That will be nice back at mum's... and yes good to have that break.... I wldn't mind a break from my DH at the mo' haha... he's been right moody, but not with me, its just like ya say, sometimes they take it out on you though - but when he does..... oh boy - its he who starts to shake - cos I don't take no crap and I make him tell me there and then what the heck is goin on. Its the best way.... i hate broodiness, even in myself!lol

You know I am still holding out for you hun....:thumbup: You just don't know either way at the mo' so you may as well keep dreaming, I say! Glad you're cheerful!!:happydance:
Olive-picking is just a downright chore to me. Its hard work and very uncomfortable cos like the land is all sloped so its just flippin tough.... the thing is I LOVE olives and particularly OLIVE OIL - might just add right here that ours is fantastic!! But of course, you can't eat olives off the tree...:cry: cos that would make it much more fun hahaha!! Listen to me, all I think about is eatin for goodness sakes!!:rofl:
Anyway a part of me is glad I don;t feel sick, cos I do wanna help ralph....but all I can think of right now is my aching joints at the end of tomorrow.....:cry: ok, someone hand me some of that PMA stuff..... I seem to have run out......


----------



## RedRose19

*hands trishy a box of PMA* hehe :hugs: awwww im sorry to hear its such a pain... why is it some things we love become a chore... like right now... i HATE my course :cry: there i said it... phewwww i told my mom too.. its no that i dont like kids.. i LOVE working in the creche with the kids i really do.. but omg the actualy college bit is.. killing me :( i know its only the start but man its depressing.. last year was better cuz i was doing anatomy which i love... this year... im learning about how to sterilse bottles.. which in its self is grand... but in fairness there is onlt so many times i can watch it :dohh: and the rest it common knowledge.. like why would you put a gate on a stair way... etc ugh!!!

annnyyywayyy PMA right :flower: hehe ive decided my next holiday has to be to italy :D
we hopefully will both have a bambino by then :happydance:

some good news is that my brother is coming to visit yayyy!! hes the one getting married in august.. his fiance has pcos... so shes been so helpful 

anyway hun im holding out for you too :hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

Thanks for the PMA hun! A wooooohooooooooo!!!!! Gee.... ahem.... you must have put loads in there....:blush: hehehe

Oh I'm sorry your course is bumming you out.... yeah unfortunately when we study something we love, there are always those parts to the course that have to be included (to bulk up the time, I reckon!) that we just don't gel with..... hang in there and just do what you need to do to get through it.:thumbup:
Wonderful your brother and SIL coming.... that will be really lovely....:hugs: and yes, we will have little bambini when you come here!:happydance:

I feel cold at the moment.... ugh..... I wish I could just sleep the afternoon away.... aaaaaaahhhhhhh........:sleep: Keep dreaming trish......!lol


----------



## APBTlover

I didn't even bother getting a test because I would have peed on it and like 5 dpo...lol


----------



## TrishyC

APBTlover said:


> I didn't even bother getting a test because I would have peed on it and like 5 dpo...lol

Awwwwww....... you addict you hehehe! You know that implant cannot actually happen (tho I am sure there have been some rare cases-like maybe yours!) before 6dpo, right??? :winkwink: Good idea to just steer clear of the tests then ey?!lol:dohh:


----------



## lucy_x

hi, could'nt resist but to take a test last nite, ofcourse BNF :growlmad:... im now 11 dpo, the sicky feeling is still here, feels like im travelling on a boat or something, the pain has now moved round under my belly botton, feels really strange, not like AF craming, just feels pully and twingy! and in thw wrong place!!! . my alcohol tolerance has also lowered (yes i know no drinking, but i thought a small glass of rose wouldnt hurt) had one sip, and felt knakered, red faced, like when your drunk? almost went to bed with a headache from it... so nomore of that :)

hoping this is going to be my month, but feeling optomistic, so been looking into temping next month so i can put my mind to something other than this wait for the AF. :)

gd luck everyone x
:dust:


----------



## RedRose19

TrishyC said:


> Thanks for the PMA hun! A wooooohooooooooo!!!!! Gee.... ahem.... you must have put loads in there....:blush: hehehe
> 
> Oh I'm sorry your course is bumming you out.... yeah unfortunately when we study something we love, there are always those parts to the course that have to be included (to bulk up the time, I reckon!) that we just don't gel with..... hang in there and just do what you need to do to get through it.:thumbup:
> Wonderful your brother and SIL coming.... that will be really lovely....:hugs: and yes, we will have little bambini when you come here!:happydance:
> 
> I feel cold at the moment.... ugh..... I wish I could just sleep the afternoon away.... aaaaaaahhhhhhh........:sleep: Keep dreaming trish......!lol

awwwww :hugs: did u have a little snooze? and i hope the pma worked :happydance::happydance::happydance:
hehe them dancing smilies are so cute.... 

just at my mothers house now.. there were major road works on the way home and all the roads were flooded ugh!! there was even a house that was really flooded in.. i mean... like nearly a thrid up the house.. the fire engines had to come and help :wacko:
it was crazy

dont worry about it.. im just moaning hun... :hugs: dont take any notice lol i just guess i wish things were easier.. if i was pregnant right now.. it be content.. and happy enough to go to college.. and maybe make it through a whole day smiliiiiing :D with not a problem in the world... but of course i have to wake up out of that dream every morning lol :haha:

hopefully soooon :thumbup: for both of us. 

what you up to this evening?


----------



## TrishyC

Lucy_x - sounding good tho hun!! FX'd!:flower:


Kate - Did I have a snooze???? hehehe I wish babe! Not a chance with my little ray of sunshine around.... bless her!:dohh:
But anyways gonna get an early night cos shes in bed now and R and I have to be up early for all the pickin!.... honestly, as I write the words I feel ill..... oh pls let the day pass quickly for us!!:wacko:

That flooding sounds a bit rough.... have not had rain here for a few days now, but meant to return next week.....:shrug:

You can moan away hun....:hugs: But I hope you kept some PMA for yourself.... huh??? *Trish throws some back* there you go sweetie!:thumbup:

Had a quiet evening... R fell asleep on the sofa straight after dinner, but I got to do a couple of puzzles with G, so that was lovely....:hugs:
And now we all off to noddy land.....:sleep: where I will probably lay with my eyes wide open... now why does that happen!?:shrug:
Hope you havin a nice night.... sweet dreams darl....:hugs:

Goodnight to all and happy stick-peeing for anyone who is trying in the morning!!....:hugs:


----------



## stmw

hello all!!

Ok so im now 13 dpo

Normal luteal phase is either 11-12, but im worried that as im stressing out about ttc, it may mess things up....

Im too scared to test just in case i get BFN, but oooooo i have such a urge!!

Im getting AF cramps, and feel as though AF has arrived, but everytime i check its just lots and lots of creamy cm (tmi sorry!)

So i dont know what to think!

Hope everyones ok :D

xoxoxo


----------



## RedRose19

trishy hun :hugs: i hope u had a good evening :D sorry ive not been on much.. i went to the cinema with my mom and friend.. then we got home and got ready for trick or treaters lol wow they cleared us all out in id say 30 mins :wacko: they were adorable tho hehe.. 

how are you today... i took another test and there is a faint test :dohh: i put it in the gallery but meh i dunno really.. i not getting excited... 

Stmw :dust: i got my Fx for you

heres to all our :bfp: :drunk:


----------



## stmw

awwww babyhopes10!!! So sweet!!

Well im getting AF twinges all the time, so im a bit sceptical to be honest! I suppose ill just have to wait and see!!

:bfp: for all of us 

:dust: to everyone!! :dust:

xoxoxoxox


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Hi girls, I 8dpo and have the tummy twinges strange feelings and achy back. Really don't want to get my hopes up. I tested on Friday but got bfn but I am just hoping it was too early to test. AF is due between 6-9th so I am going to hold out until then before doing another test as I don't want to be let down. Just hope the symptoms are real and nit in my head...

Baby dust to all that are still waiting. Good luck xx


----------



## RedRose19

iwanta8a8y said:


> Hi girls, I 8dpo and have the tummy twinges strange feelings and achy back. Really don't want to get my hopes up. I tested on Friday but got bfn but I am just hoping it was too early to test. AF is due between 6-9th so I am going to hold out until then before doing another test as I don't want to be let down. Just hope the symptoms are real and nit in my head...
> 
> Baby dust to all that are still waiting. Good luck xx

hiya :flower: yeah hun that wud of been wayyyyy early so dont worry and lots of :dust: for you


----------



## stmw

hi iwanta8a8y!

lots of :dust: for you!!

Ok well im 14 dpo today, no sign of AF yet, no cramps anymore either?! Oooo

Did an OPK and it came out + but i am sketching about those, as i did one yesterday about 12ish, and it was + and then at about half 5 and it was -! So i dont read into those that much....ive ordered some cheapy preg and opk tests off the internet, so ill wait for them to come and test!! Oooo fun but stressful times!

Hope everyones feeling good today?!

xoxoxox


----------



## RedRose19

ladies :cry: :cry: i think af is on her way!!! evil witch :cry: i went to the bath room and i had brown cm... (tmi sorry) and im cramping.. im sure af will be here by 2night or 2mor :(


----------



## stmw

Booooooo :(

I'm sorry babyhopes10.......cuddle up on the sofa with some chocolate and spoil yourself!! 

xoxoxo


----------



## RedRose19

i think ive had a chemical.. cuz i got a positive test thursday night... :cry: im feeling so upset.. but i know im not "out" til AF fully shows.. but still i think shes on her way :(


----------



## stmw

:( that sucks....

I'm not going to say, i hope your ok, as i know your not...

Just keep smiling lovely, and as you said your not out until AF comes.....stupid :witch:!

xoxoxo


----------



## RedRose19

im just hoping this is the pre pregnancy symptom ppl have been telling... thinking af is about to show and she doesnt... 

thanks hun :hugs: no im not ok.. but i will be :flower:


----------



## stmw

im crossing my fingers for you and sending even more :dust: your way.

Hopefully its a symptom of some kind.....

xoxoxoox


----------



## TrishyC

babyhopes10 said:


> im just hoping this is the pre pregnancy symptom ppl have been telling... thinking af is about to show and she doesnt...
> 
> thanks hun :hugs: no im not ok.. but i will be :flower:

Well I'm back after a FULL-ON olive-picking weekend..... all my bones ache! But I am not too bad considering... prob is we ain't finished yet :cry: but it won't be too long now... PMA PMA PMA!

So kate! What's this?? I go away for a couple days and you're talking about AF and chemicals!! Are you sure?? How are you this morning??!! I hope it was IB??!! Any chance...? I'm thinking of ya whatever it is....:hugs:

I am 12-15dpo and due for AF wed, if I am same as last cycle.... The thing is: wednesday is my DH's birthday.... man I wld love to wrap up a pos hpt for him! But I don't fancy his chances of gettin one of those... I am totally symptomless! But you know, that's ok. I can try to get him one wrapped for christmas maybe....! If I am AF-less on wed morning I will take my early detection test (supposed to be able to tell 4 days before AF!) But only if there is no sign of her by wednesday, cos I usually spot a bit before full flo.
Ok so how is everyone else then??


----------



## stmw

Oooo that would be an awesome birthday present!!!

Well im 15 dpo now, 3-4 days late. I dont know how im feeling? I keep getting cramps, and i can feel pains in my boobs, but not enough to moan about....temp is still quite high, and so is the cervix! (tmi sorry!) haha, and cm is still milky (tmi again!) i am feeling positive but dont want to get too excited just in case.....

Babyhopes10 how are you this morning? How are things?

TrishyC i hope you can give him that bday present!!

xoxoxox


----------



## crossroads

I'm due on Thursday/Friday gals. Not feeling very optimistic. I think the hag will arrive :(


----------



## MummyCat

babyhopes10 said:


> im just hoping this is the pre pregnancy symptom ppl have been telling... thinking af is about to show and she doesnt...
> 
> thanks hun :hugs: no im not ok.. but i will be :flower:

Hi hun... just popping in to see how you are!? 

Hope that brown CM was not a sign of AF! :hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wanabamummy

Mornin. I have had the worst back ache over the week end. Oh had 2 make me got water bottles. Af due fri. Boobs were quite tender if i poked them. But my temp droppin so thinkin i may b out again this month.


----------



## Lovemyboy

I have lots of viens that have appeard all over my boobs and my nipples look so different to how they normally look. I am very irregular but know i should find out soon if i am pregnant or not. I have also been getting bad cramp for 2 weeks now. I normally only get in 2 days before i bleed so find it strange it's been happening for so long. Here's hoping!!!


----------



## RedRose19

hey ladies.. im ok i got up this morning expecting full AF.. but to my surprise there was still only very watery pink cm... (tmi sorry) and ive had that all day.. and ive had bad cramps all day.. i wish af is gonna come she wud just do it already... so didnt test today..

Trishy :hugs: :wohoo: yayy your back :hugs: i hope u feel better soon, awww happy birthday to your OH :flower: i hope u get to give him a + preggy test :happydance:
thursday night i got a positive test hun :cry: but im had brown and pinkish cm sunday... it was only a bit.,. but i thought it was the start of af.. which wud mostly likely be a chemical.. why else wud i get a positive test.. :cry:



> Hi hun... just popping in to see how you are!?
> 
> Hope that brown CM was not a sign of AF! :hugs:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxx


awwww thanks hun :hugs: well its kinda stopping.. so its got my hopes up abit.. i will test again after it stops.. if it does..

lots of baby :dust: ladies..


----------



## TrishyC

stmw said:


> Oooo that would be an awesome birthday present!!!
> 
> Well im 15 dpo now, 3-4 days late. I dont know how im feeling? I keep getting cramps, and i can feel pains in my boobs, but not enough to moan about....temp is still quite high, and so is the cervix! (tmi sorry!) haha, and cm is still milky (tmi again!) i am feeling positive but dont want to get too excited just in case.....
> 
> Babyhopes10 how are you this morning? How are things?
> 
> TrishyC i hope you can give him that bday present!!
> 
> xoxoxox

Thanks hun! I wld so love to..... but I don't know... I'm actually too sore to be SS at the mo' hahaha!
Wow, you sounding real good hun!!:winkwink:


----------



## TrishyC

babyhopes10 said:


> Trishy :hugs: :wohoo: yayy your back :hugs: i hope u feel better soon, awww happy birthday to your OH :flower: i hope u get to give him a + preggy test :happydance:
> thursday night i got a positive test hun :cry: but im had brown and pinkish cm sunday... it was only a bit.,. but i thought it was the start of af.. which wud mostly likely be a chemical.. why else wud i get a positive test.. :cry:

Oh i don't know, cldn't it be really late IB??? How are your symptoms going?? :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

well im stil feeling sick after i eat... achy back... VERY sore bbs.. headaches.. and so tired all the time.. 

its only very light bleeding.. so light its a pinky colour and when i went to check this evening there was noooo blood... it feels like AF is about to come any min.. but it doesnt... :shrug:


----------



## MummyCat

:D I think you're preggers hun!

If you wake to no AF in the morning, I'd test! x


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun :D im excited.. trying not to be.. but i am... im in the chat room is anyone wants to join in :D


----------



## lucy_x

well pretty sure af is on her way... i rekon i ovulated early (due to ewcm so roughly ovulated on the 19th october, god seems a long time ago), so af could be due in the next couple of days, :( got realy bad af like cramping! :(... jst know its on its way.... still loads of creamy cm tho, and still a sicky feeling, so i guess its not over till the fat lady sings (or af shows up :) ) lol and if she does going to temp next month :)



il keep you posted though,

good luck every one, hoping for BFP's for all of us :) 
x x


----------



## Linzi

Ill join you all, although I think at most Im 8DPO tomorrow, Im not sure when I ovulated. Just tested coz I feel really sick and achey and BFN. Not suprised really, and not sure why I did it but it was shouting at me out of the cupboard!!!

Fingers crossed for you all :) x


----------



## TrishyC

Kate - wld love to join you in the chat room but I am off to bed.....
I agree that you shld test in the am if there is no af..... go for it hun!:hugs:

FX'd to all you gals in the running!:winkwink:

Sorry to all gals who've "been" or "may be" hit by the witch....:nope:

I'm gonna keep dreaming with a PMA for another couple days.....:thumbup:

Night All!:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

I am due to test this thursday or friday but I feel so out of it as well! No sign of AF yet. My symptoms are achey back and some cramping in tummy, and creamy cm. For some reason I do not believe I am pregnant until I get those sore boobs. I guess because I got them 9 yrs ago with my daughter when I wasnt even ttcing!!!! *Anyone get BFP without achey boobs?* It seems everyone I hear gets those. I was just thinking today of how tired I am of this all!!! I am so super discouraged and that is so unlike me! I am an encourager but I cant encourage myself!!!! I know for sure I O'd on cd 17/18 because I used the OPK with the smiley face and I got two of them. This just all seems so unfair!:nope::cry::cry:


----------



## RedRose19

good morning ladies.. Mrskcbrown i hope u get a that bfp soon hun, i know we will all soon :D yeah i think quite a few ladies dont get sore boobs b4 they get there bfp...

i just feel so upset i wanna cry... i took another FRER today and the line was just as faint as the last test.. which means the HCG levels arents going up right?? :cry: i mean 4 days later u wud expect it to be darker... there is no more spotting or even hint of blood but after takiing that test im guessing it wont be long b4 its all over :cry:
its weird though i have no cramps for af.. but this morning im feeling really sick..maybe at the thought of having a chemical..if af doesnt start by friday im going to the doctor.. cuz this is driving me insane..

i hope u ladies have a good day.. :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

honey - when is/was your AF due?


----------



## stmw

Afternoon ladies!

I tested today at (supposedly) 16 dpo and :bfn: :( Im questioning now, whether i ovulated when i thought i did. Im going to wait until monday, so 6 days, and see if the :witch: arrives....if not ill test again and if :bfn: again then im confused!!

Babyhopes10 are you still going to go to the doctors?

Im starting to question OPK's mrskcbrown, as i got a smiley face on thr 17th october, but have had + opk since.....they're dodgy things!!

:dust:
xoxoxox


----------



## TrishyC

Hey everyone!

Kate - If the line is as faint but not less faint, then you are still in the game hun.... maybe you're just one of those that don't show up on hpt's.... its possible..... and I'm still prayin for ya!:hugs:

MrskcBrown, I had some strong symptoms with my DD 4yrs ago, but "achey boobs" was NOT one of them! So yes - it's possible lol!
Actually tho, like you, because its such a popular one, I check myself out every few hours and go - oooooooh, is that an extra bluey vein I see there!! hahaha and wondering if any twinge as I move cld be the start of "sore boobs" - aaaarrrggghhh!!! Then I have to remind myself that I didn't get them last time, so I may not get them the next time.....:dohh:

stmw - hang in there hun.... and test again soon!:winkwink:

Me, well I am around 13-16dpo and want to test in the am cos as I said before it's hubby's birthday tomorrow and I can't think of anything else to get him, so thought a +hpt would be nice!:rofl: No really, I wld love for it to be part of his gift, but I don't know.... won't hurt to give it a shot I spose - I have one hpt and it says it can detect up to 4 days before AF so if I am then it should be ok cos my longest cycle this yr was 33 days and I will be cd30 tom.....:shrug: Aaaaaanyway - how's everyone else goin today!?:flower:


----------



## stmw

Ooo are you gonna test today then?? 

xoxoxox

Ooo btw, i altered some of my "vaginal sensation" observations on my chart thingy, and its saying now for definate i ovulated on the 19th, cd15 and that ive had a fallback thermal shift.....so im still confused, as shouldnt you, at 15 dpo get a + if i was? 

Ive already decided its not an issue this month if im not, as ive recently left my midwifery course, and am hoping to start work in a nursery soon, so it wouldnt matter so much if i wasnt.....but im still dying to know!!

xoxoxox


----------



## TrishyC

Hey hun!
I am going to test tom morning with fmu..... eeeeeek, I'm nervous!
Wish I cld help with the chart thingy, but I don't "go there", so wldn't know what I was commenting on! lol


----------



## serendippy

Im 9dpo today and dont seem to have many symptoms other than a bit of nausea and slight cramping. Today tho im weeing for england lol...it almost feels like me bladder is constantly full. Anyone else got this?


----------



## stmw

TrishyC said:


> I am going to test tom morning with fmu..... eeeeeek, I'm nervous!
> Wish I cld help with the chart thingy, but I don't "go there", so wldn't know what I was commenting on! lol

Ooooo im so nervous for you!!! Good luck! :dust: 

Hmm charts are stupid things, well i know my temps still high and im still having +cm no sign of AF so will just have to wait....I would laugh (or cry!) if i didnt ovulate atall haha!!

Frequent urination is common in early pregnancy! 

xoxoxo


----------



## RedRose19

heya ladies... trishy let me start off by giving u a hug :hugs: lol thanks for keeping the hope.. but i have to be honest mine is all gone... i tried.. all week i tried to stay positive... but when i got back from college went to the bathroom and well :cry: there was blood.. not alot but there was also blood clots :cry: ive stoppped bleeding again but meh... if its AF why wont it just show and hurry up :( AF usually isnt like this.. its usally just shows without spotting like this.. ive had pink/brownish cm since sunday spotting since monday and now today abit of blood :shrug: 

im just so confused.. :wacko: i think i sud just say today is CD1 :cry: i wish i never saw that line cuz i feel worse now. im so tired i was falling asleep on the bus home, and feeling sick...


anywayyyy... trishy i really really really hope u get that bfp 2mor :flower: its looking good :D im so happy for u :hugs:

stmw thats cool about working in a nursery lol i was working in a crech/pre school every monday and tuesday since sept and its great :D

it cheers me up so much.. they are little darlings :cloud9: but in novemeber im being moved to the baby room lol... im sure that will be great fun hehe and plenty of experience :D

ladies i might just ntnp this cycle... i dunno.. that might drive me even more insane hehe it seems my cycles are getting shorter hehe 100days last time and 43 this time lol

sorry for going on i hope everyone is well :hugs: thanks for being great support ladies..


----------



## TrishyC

Oh kate nooooooo....:cry: It can't be af! Can it?.... oh poo that isn't fair at all you know.... not with all those symptoms!! Oh big hugs to you hun....:hugs: So the bleeding stopped? Well I guess you can't do anything but wait really, can you?? See what it does tonight/tomorrow?? Awwww....:hugs:

Thanks for the vote of confidence for me tomorrow (and to you *stmw*!) - I'll probably chicken out last minute!! :dohh: Gotta keep that pma.....


----------



## RedRose19

well with the bleeding i had today and the tests not getting darker.. it seems it was def a chemical.. why didn the bean stick :( is it cuz of my wacky cycles.. :cry: maybe i sud try shorten my cycles b4 i try... or i need to get opks.. 

:cry: i know a chemical isnt as bad. but i still cant help feeling crushed.. :( and very much empty..


----------



## TrishyC

Did you cramp a lot during the times you bled?


----------



## RedRose19

no... i only had abit of cramping on sunday when there was brownish cm.. no pain today at all... only a bloated kinda discomfort..


----------



## TrishyC

I have read that you wld get cramping with a chemical.....:shrug: Dunno, I just don't want to count you out yet..... sorry! And you don't have to tell david till you are ready to hun....:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

:hugs: thanks hun.. ill let u know if the bleeding completely stops.. x x :hugs:


----------



## stmw

awww babyhopes10, im so sorry :( i dont know what else to say :( just keep smiling lovely.....

thats awesome babyhopes10! Im hoping i get the job!! Im just waiting around to here from them now! The kids are great aren't they!

Trishyc im sending you lots and lots of :dust: 

Im just gonna test everyday until AF comes....haha might be crazy, but they're just cheapy things off the internet so its all good!!

xoxoxox


----------



## TrishyC

stmw said:


> Trishyc im sending you lots and lots of :dust:
> 
> Im just gonna test everyday until AF comes....haha might be crazy, but they're just cheapy things off the internet so its all good!!
> 
> xoxoxox

hahaha you go girl!! And thanx for the babydust - right back at ya!!:hugs:

G'night girls.....:hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

OMG..... I am in total shock..... I just got a bfp! I will come back on later as I have to get to my course, but I wanted to let you know that it can happen even with seemingly no symptoms(!!)..... I still keep checking the stick.....:shock: Catch you all this afternoon girls - thanks for all the babydust...:hugs:


----------



## stmw

Wooooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooooooo!!!!! :happydance: 

That is so awesome! Congratulations!! Awwww u can really give him a good bday present now!!!

Im so so so happy for you!!

xoxoxoxox :hugs:


----------



## bellamamma

TrishyC - sei incinta???!!! and you thought you didn't ovulate! haha good one on you! Congratulations!!! tanti baci bella!


----------



## TrishyC

stmw said:


> Wooooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooooooo!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> That is so awesome! Congratulations!! Awwww u can really give him a good bday present now!!!
> 
> Im so so so happy for you!!
> 
> xoxoxoxox :hugs:

Awwww thanx hun!!!!!:happydance: I am still in shock tbh! And it was quite a good strong pos too. He was wrapped of course and said that "no, I didn't have to go out and get him a "normal" present now" hahaha (cos I asked!) Oh, I am stoked! But still only very light symptoms, if you can call em that.... My fingers n toes are x'd for you too hun....:hugs: xoxoxoxox




bellamamma said:


> TrishyC - sei incinta???!!! and you thought you didn't ovulate! haha good one on you! Congratulations!!! tanti baci bella!

Bella mia! Ma si che sono incinta! Che sciocco huh, thinking I didn't ov.... hahaha Well the reason I thought I didn't is because I didn't feel anything!! But there you go, maybe that works for me.... :shrug: Thanks hun.....:hugs: mille baci xxxxxxxx


----------



## serendippy

Can i ask what symptoms uve had trishy?


----------



## hopefullypreg

TrishyC said:


> OMG..... I am in total shock..... I just got a bfp! I will come back on later as I have to get to my course, but I wanted to let you know that it can happen even with seemingly no symptoms(!!)..... I still keep checking the stick.....:shock: Catch you all this afternoon girls - thanks for all the babydust...:hugs:

That's awesome! congratulations!!!! :happydance:

dh's birthday is on saturday and im hoping i can get him a BFP present too!


----------



## kirstylm

Hi there, Im 8DPO my symptoms are:

-brownish discharge (started today)
-tiredness
-fatigue
-thrush 
-achey muscles (although might just be coming down with something??)
-gurgly belly

am due AF in 8 days time and am currently on CD20. 

These 'symoptoms' might mean nothing I may just be paying more attention to my body as TTC but hope they mean something.


----------



## RedRose19

wooooooohoooooooooooooo :wohoo: trish hun im soooooo happy for u :happydance: congrats sweetie :hugs:hugs:hugs:

:thumbup: i bet OH was pleased ohhhhhh im so excited :D


----------



## RedRose19

ladies i dont know whats wrong with me... i just wanna cry all the time cuz of this stupid cycle.... its so frustrating... this is what my cycle has been like so far

Thursday a faint :bfp:
Sunday i had come pink/brown cm
monday i had abit of watery blood.
tuesday afternoon some red blood (but not enough for a pad only when i wipe)
by tuesday night it was all gone... not even a hint of blood..
wednesday morning again nothing.. then when i got home from college where was again some watery pink blood...

also i tested again tuesday morning and it was still a faint bfp.. :cry:

and now nothing again!!!?? what the hell is going on.. my friend who is a herbal doctor and my bestest friend since i was 3 is coming to have a look at me.. Fx she will be able to say what the hell is going on..
then friday im gonna go to the doctor and get a blood test done cuz this is no way a normal AF... i usually have like 5 days heavy af.. bad cramps.. i only had cramps on monday.. so :shrug:

i just feel like crying im so frustrated.. :cry:


----------



## serendippy

Omg i forgot to say congratulations trishy..great news

November does seem to be a lucky month so far


----------



## TrishyC

serendippy said:


> Can i ask what symptoms uve had trishy?

Hi hun! Thanks for the congrats!!!
My symptoms are very light to say the least cos I honestly was not expecting to have such a strong pos hpt.... Ok so here they are: I have been moody as hell (but I can be anyway!) I have had lower back ache (but often do anyway!) And just slight cold/cough symptoms (but not unusual with the weather changes we're having...) So see what i mean, in a normal world of not ttc, one wld probably overlook all of these! With DD 4 yrs ago my symptoms were implant bleeding, pulling sensation in my pelvic region, frequent peeing and lots of cm.... just goes to show ey?? Can NEVER tell!:flower:


----------



## RedRose19

i told u that metallic taste is a BIG symptom hun :hugs: tut not trusting me :haha: im so happy for u.. def cheered me up hun :hugs: i needed some bit of good news :D and im glad its u... i hope to be right behind with a bfp next cycle... thats if fridays bloods come back neg that is.... im still wating for my friend to come give me some advice shes a great herbal doc.. im hoping she will tell me i have some hope... there is noooo blood now :wacko: if that was AF it was sooo un usual.. so thats why im getting bloods done friday... :hissy: i hate this


----------



## TrishyC

hopefullypreg said:


> TrishyC said:
> 
> 
> OMG..... I am in total shock..... I just got a bfp! I will come back on later as I have to get to my course, but I wanted to let you know that it can happen even with seemingly no symptoms(!!)..... I still keep checking the stick.....:shock: Catch you all this afternoon girls - thanks for all the babydust...:hugs:
> 
> That's awesome! congratulations!!!! :happydance:
> 
> dh's birthday is on saturday and im hoping i can get him a BFP present too!Click to expand...

Thank you soooo much!
Oh hun I wish you well, cos I felt really blessed to be able to do that today.... problem is I woke up at 3.30am needing to pee(!) So I thought, should I do it now?? And went oh what the heck - so went and did it - it certainly woke me up properly seeing that second line, but then I couldn't get back to sleep cos I wanted to wake up DH there and then!! I didn't cos he works a lot and needs every minute of sleep so i waited patiently until 5.45 when his alarm went off and then said "Can I give you your pres now????!!!!" So yeah, he was V happy in deed and let me off the hook for a regular gift hahaha! F X'd you can do it too hun....:winkwink:


----------



## TrishyC

babyhopes10 said:


> wooooooohoooooooooooooo :wohoo: trish hun im soooooo happy for u :happydance: congrats sweetie :hugs:hugs:hugs:
> 
> :thumbup: i bet OH was pleased ohhhhhh im so excited :D

Oh sweetheart thank you!!:hugs: I'm so excited too and I am STILL holding out for you.... we belly buddies remember??!!:friends:

Oh you just posted again! YES you were right about the metallic taste and I actually forgot about that one (Serendippy!) So thanks kate! Chin up hun cos that was not AF imho....:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

awwwwww thanks hun... when i read that.. i burst into tears... i dunno why..i think its cuz someone has hope for me.. even if its not me hehe.. if that makes sense.. im feeling so emotional today i keep crying for no reason.. and i cant do it in front of david he wud be upset.. and well thanks hun :hugs: :cry: yes were gonna be belly buddies :flower: 

i jst want the doctor to say its okkkkkkk your baby is still there and growing... friday is gonna take so long to get here... i hope the doc will do a blood test right away..


----------



## TrishyC

babyhopes10 said:


> awwwwww thanks hun... when i read that.. i burst into tears... i dunno why..i think its cuz someone has hope for me.. even if its not me hehe.. if that makes sense.. im feeling so emotional today i keep crying for no reason.. and i cant do it in front of david he wud be upset.. and well thanks hun :hugs: :cry: yes were gonna be belly buddies :flower:
> 
> i jst want the doctor to say its okkkkkkk your baby is still there and growing... friday is gonna take so long to get here... i hope the doc will do a blood test right away..

Always hun.... :hugs:
and
He will.....:winkwink:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun... so shall i change my siggy.. or wait till friday... if the doc tells me no way your def not preg after a blood test then ill assume that was af... which means ov time cud be any time from next week i guess :D


----------



## TrishyC

Don't you go changing anything hun....:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

:D ok woohooo thanks again for cheering me up :hugs: omg there i go again :cry: silly me!!! i think i need a nice warm bath then bed... :D but im stilll waiting for my friend lol.. im practically falling asleep right now... im in the chat room if u wanna have a chat or anything b4 u go :D im also abit anxious about friday..


----------



## TrishyC

Oh sorry hun! I think I switched off straight after and didn't see your chat message....:nope: So did your friend come? What did they say???? Hope you are feeling well this morning hun....:hugs: I will be off to my course shortly (learning about insurance policies - don't ask! - well, you can if you want...:blush:) lol..... Yeah, so if I not here, I'll get back to ya in the afternoon, K?:hugs:
Friday is practically here babe - and will all go well....:thumbup:


----------



## wanabamummy

I thought i was out, but my temp has had 2 rises. and my backache is back today. is that good? or can it still drop at this stage. af due tommorow.


----------



## RedRose19

im sorry wannabe im not sure about temps... but no af is always a good sign :hugs:

Trishy my friend did indeed come... well i say my friend shes more like a sister :D she used to be my baby sitter when i was like 3 :haha: 
anyway we talked about all the symptoms i had about my stupid cycles and about my m/c.

she thinks it could be one of twoo things 1 that im preg cuz that wasnt a normal period and alot of women spot like i did while preg, sometimes the body bleeds when you were due your af.. but if your preg it ends up being very light... so :shrug: i dunno

and the other is that im not actually ovin cuz of my m/c.. she told me sometimes the body wont have normal periods till way after the baby would of been due.. even though im getting af.. she was very helpful though.. if im not preg after my bloods she said she would sent me some herbs to help my cycles woop 

sorry for the novel hun... lol i feel much more positive today... :D!! if im not preggy.. then ill buy some opks and try again and just have an aug baby :winkwink: though i think its too late to have a aug baby.. unless im 2 weeks late in july lol..

i only got two classes today :happydance: then come home, homework, sleep then class again then down to my doctors by my moms by 4.. which means i prob wont get the results till monday....

annnywayyy how are you feeeling :D have fun at your course lol :hugs:


----------



## stmw

heya girls.....

babyhopes im x'in my fingers and toes and EVERYTHING for your results......:)

Well, im 17dpo today, no AF, still :bfn: so i dont have a clue whats going on haha!!

TTC is a funny thing.....as well as very annoying!!

xoxoxo


----------



## RedRose19

stmw said:


> heya girls.....
> 
> babyhopes im x'in my fingers and toes and EVERYTHING for your results......:)
> 
> Well, im 17dpo today, no AF, still :bfn: so i dont have a clue whats going on haha!!
> 
> TTC is a funny thing.....as well as very annoying!!
> 
> xoxoxo

haha i agree i thought i ov like at the start of october... :nope: i was so wrong.. so every time i tested i thought oh crap im def not.. hun you might of implanted later, or ov later than u thought :hugs: no sign of af and your still in :D 

i feel so excited.. i wish i just knew... ladies bring me back to earth please...
im going to college now.. ill be back at 1ish :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

oh yeah guess what i found out... hehe is that if you get a + on a test early or on the day of your period your most likely gonna have a girl, and if you dont get a + till your late your most likely getting a boy and if i think about it.. from the people i know its true.. :D ill try post the bit of info i found


----------



## lucy_x

hi girls, well AF was due today, but has not YET reared her ugly head, getting slight pain, but not what i experienced last time, and the pain in my abdomen is higher up than usual so i'm not sure yet :shrug:

On the symptoms note, my (.)(.) are still slightly sore (though not as bad as 11dpo), and my aereolas seem to have gotten slightly darker (although i am unsure wether i am imagining it), and my boobs seem to have swollen slightly, Still loads of creamy CM (tmi).. my cervix, is also quite hard, not sure if this is good or not tho... (tmi again)

Im not going to get my hopes up though, i only came off the pill 5th of september, and my next AF after that was bang on time, so i just hope the pill isnt messing my cycle around. 

I will be testing sunday if AF doesnt show.

good luck girls and FX

:dust:


----------



## TrishyC

babyhopes10 said:


> im sorry wannabe im not sure about temps... but no af is always a good sign :hugs:
> 
> Trishy my friend did indeed come... well i say my friend shes more like a sister :D she used to be my baby sitter when i was like 3 :haha:
> anyway we talked about all the symptoms i had about my stupid cycles and about my m/c.
> 
> she thinks it could be one of twoo things 1 that im preg cuz that wasnt a normal period and alot of women spot like i did while preg, sometimes the body bleeds when you were due your af.. but if your preg it ends up being very light... so :shrug: i dunno
> 
> and the other is that im not actually ovin cuz of my m/c.. she told me sometimes the body wont have normal periods till way after the baby would of been due.. even though im getting af.. she was very helpful though.. if im not preg after my bloods she said she would sent me some herbs to help my cycles woop
> 
> sorry for the novel hun... lol i feel much more positive today... :D!! if im not preggy.. then ill buy some opks and try again and just have an aug baby :winkwink: though i think its too late to have a aug baby.. unless im 2 weeks late in july lol..
> 
> i only got two classes today :happydance: then come home, homework, sleep then class again then down to my doctors by my moms by 4.. which means i prob wont get the results till monday....
> 
> annnywayyy how are you feeeling :D have fun at your course lol :hugs:


Well hun..... I don't want to appear to be getting your hopes up or anything but..... didn't you get a faint pos???? So how cld it be that you didn't ov at all???? I don't get it.....:shrug: Is that a silly comment? You know very well what I think.....:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

im hoping too hun :hugs: 

well im ready to pull out my hair... :cry: again had abit of blood... not alot but still every time i see it im like :cry: its not fair!!!! ive no cramps or anything.. im actually scared now.. i mean its no way my Af.. not like this.. and if the doc says its that i will seriously go mad.. :( sud i just stop with all this hope and call my self cd 1... i dunno.. ive not bled like this b4.. its so odd... 

im just sick of not knowing what my body is doing.. at this point i just wish af wud show or either stop this bleeding 

it makes me feel so crap.. i just dont wanna ttc anymore... but i wanna be preggy.. LOL

i hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## TrishyC

Hunni you are gonna have to take a long deep breath and sit tight until you get your results from tomorrows testing...... but of course you already knew that! Don't be calling any cycle dates or anything just yet. Personally I wld just journal everything that is happening and try to be patient for those results cos unfortunately you are just taking stabs in the dark until you get them...... big hugs babe!:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun... im worried too thou.. what if i am preggy.. this bleeding cant be a good thing.. thanks for the hug.. i needed that... me and david talked yesterday.. and he was like there is no rush blah blah and i know we have plenty of time etc.. but that doesnt make it any easier.. so he doesnt quite understand me when i say its very upsetting.. also im gonna be tested for pcos... i pray to god i dont have it please please :nope:

the bleeding has stopped again :wacko: also im scared what if its neither pregnancy or af... ok ok ill shut up now.. like u said.. i wont know till 2mor.. 

i just made a lovely chicken stew to cheer my self up hehe, 

how are u feeling?? have u been to the doctors??


----------



## TrishyC

No i decided that if all was calm this week and next (ie: no spotting or pains) that i wld go see someone in a couple weeks time.... not much to see before then! When I got preg with G at a 5 week scan you could see that the uterus was enlarged in preparation for the pregnancy, but we didn't see a heart-beat until the 9 week scan.... so, plenty of time for docs! I try to see docs as little as possible hehe.
Anyways hun, i off to bed soon.... still no obvious symptoms.... 
Sleep tight..... and don't be too hard on the DF..... you are absolutely correct tho - he doesn't get it.... but it's ok, he loves you and means well!
G'night sweetie....:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

hiya hun :D yayyyyyyyy its friday!! :D last night was great we all stayed in and had a few friends over watched some films and ate lots of junk food.. it was fun put my mind off today.. but we didn get to sleep untill 4am... and well i went too unwell this morning to go to college lol..
i wont get to see the doc till 4.. which is ok..
thats ok about waiting to go see the doc... id prob wait till i was 5-6 weeks if i get that chance soon :D but if my bloods come back positive ive no idea how far i would be.. if i was going by my last AF id be 7 weeks. but i know im not cuz i ov wayyyyy later i guess id be alittle over 4 weeks.. :shrug: i woke this morning and again had some watery blood... which i dont understand.. cuz we bd last night :blush: and there was no blood at all.. which u would think if there was still blood there would be after that.. 
even though ive been spotting on and off there has been no clots (tmi sorry) but ive heard thats a good thing... so ive got some hope left :thumbup:

how are you hun :happydance: any symptoms??


----------



## cheerios

Babyhopes - will you get the blood test results today? **Excited**! I really think you´re PG! Cos your line is really obvious.


----------



## RedRose19

hey hun :) :hugs: thanks i dunno when ill get the results.. hopefully soon after.. but most likely have to wait till monday-tuesday :dohh: she said she will do a pelvic exam too... :wacko: as long as she dont hurt me hehe.. they said they sud be able to see if my uterus is swollen etc... Fx :D


----------



## lucy_x

well i got my :bfp: this morning :)

18dpo and there it was, only my sister knows so far :) 

so my symptoms where right :)

thanks girlies


----------



## stmw

congratulations lucy_x!!!!!!!!!! thats amazing!!!

Babyhopes10, im dying to find out whats going on! Good luck at the docs!!

Well im 18dpo now, software says im pregnant but still getting :bfn: !!

I know im not ovulating
did OPK everyday since the 14th october. All have been negative apart from the 17th (which was clearblue smiley face) and te 24th which was a first response one. 

So even if i ovulated on the 25th i would be 12dpo today, so ???? i dont know!

TMI! bit......cervix still very high, cm ranging from watery, creamy and yesterday even some ewcm! Temps are still up aswell! So god knows!! 

:dust:

xoxoxo


----------



## RedRose19

woooohooooooooooo lucy congrats sweety 

stmw were next hun :hugs: im still spotting on an off... but no clots.. so thats good right?? and its not enough for a pad or anythin.. tmi sorry but all i can smell and taste is like iron... like i got blood in my mouth and in my nose ugh!!! sorry ladies but had to say it somewhere, im scared im gonna get anemic from bleeding.. :wacko: but hopefully the doc will check for all of that... only a 2 hours till i see her...... im so nervous im almost holding my breath...


----------



## stmw

babyhopes10 i think thats a good sign? isnt it? No clots i mean? OoOOOOOooo let us know what the doc says!!

Just dont get disheartened again, it will be our time soon!!

xoxoxo


----------



## babybabybaby

I've just read this entire thread! phwoar!! let us know how the doctors goes babyhopes10!

I am now 8DPO and feeling no symptoms whatsoever :( 
I've been moody but I think that's just from the stress of TTC.. really disappointed I really do feel like I'm out this month!


----------



## TrishyC

Kate - dyin to know what happened!!!:hugs:
I actually gagged after coughing today, slight nausea, but then it went away....:thumbup:

Stmw - come oooooonnnnnn!! Holding out for you too hun!:hugs:

Lucy - congrats to you - yay!!!!:happydance:

Kate - are you back yet?? Sorry to hassle you.......:hugs:


babybabybaby - being moody was the ONLY symptom I had before my bfp....:winkwink:


----------



## RedRose19

okkkkkkkk im back from the doctors.. i have some bad news... and some good news.... bad news is they didn do bloods :dohh: the nurse who does the bloods was out grrrrrrrr but the doctor still wanted to see me, the goooooooood news is she did a pelvic exam and said my uterus is def swollen :happydance: and very well could have a bean growing in there :happydance:
im trying not to get excited cuz im bleeding and well... you know...

so ive been sent to get my bloods done in the city 2mor by a doc i never met b4.. kinda nervous also they will test me for pcos... 
they need to make sure my numbers are going up to confirm a growing bean... etc and if they are then i will have a scan to see A if there is a bean in there and B to see if i have pcos... but that could be next week by the time the bloods get back etc etc... 

so meh.. im abit more hopefull but still unsure.. :wacko:

how is everyone doing :D


----------



## cheerios

hey babyhopes
Great news about your pelvic examination! OH boy.... a pity that you didn´t manage to get your blood done....in Germany one pays 40&#8364; to get a scan of your womb....so you definitely know immediately if you´re pregnant or not.... you can see on the screen.... that´s if you want to pay the money for that.... :) 
Let us know how it goes!


----------



## RedRose19

babybabybaby said:


> I've just read this entire thread! phwoar!! let us know how the doctors goes babyhopes10!
> 
> I am now 8DPO and feeling no symptoms whatsoever :(
> I've been moody but I think that's just from the stress of TTC.. really disappointed I really do feel like I'm out this month!

thanks very much 

also trishy and stmw thanks ladies :hugs: oohhhh u felt abit sicky hun?? i was so sick this morning... :blush: i couldnt go to college i had so much sleep all day and im still tired :shrug:

i hope your all well xxxxxxxxx


----------



## 1morethatsit

babyhopes10 said:


> okkkkkkkk im back from the doctors.. i have some bad news... and some good news.... bad news is they didn do bloods :dohh: the nurse who does the bloods was out grrrrrrrr but the doctor still wanted to see me, the goooooooood news is she did a pelvic exam and said my uterus is def swollen :happydance: and very well could have a bean growing in there :happydance:
> im trying not to get excited cuz im bleeding and well... you know...
> 
> so ive been sent to get my bloods done in the city 2mor by a doc i never met b4.. kinda nervous also they will test me for pcos...
> they need to make sure my numbers are going up to confirm a growing bean... etc and if they are then i will have a scan to see A if there is a bean in there and B to see if i have pcos... but that could be next week by the time the bloods get back etc etc...
> 
> so meh.. im abit more hopefull but still unsure.. :wacko:
> 
> how is everyone doing :D


Just wanted to say hi.... i've been reading all the posts... Glad Dr done examination.... fingers crossed you have a sticky bean!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## RedRose19

awww thanks hun :hugs: and welcome :D


----------



## AliBoo

Hi all

Only just noticed this post! Im 8 DPO and been having symptoms which I keep telling myself are not sypmtoms as I dont want to get excited over nothing!

Ive been gassy (both! and no my husband is not impressed as apparently they are better than his and not lady like at all!!):haha:
Tired in an afternoon
Poking feeling on the right of my cervix
Peeing like a trooper
Heavy BBs
And I have a high soft cervix (that high that I honestly thought its had gone!)

Lets hope we are all BFP!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## TrishyC

AliBoo - best of luck!!:flower:


Kate baby!!!! That's great!!!!! I knew there was a reason for holding out for ya! I know only time will confirm, and in the meantime, I am sending you loads of sticky babydust.....:dust::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

hun im soooooooo nervous i cant stop thinking about it... im trying to breaaaaathhhh innnnn and out etc lol but its hard... gonna be hard to sleep tonight.. moms coming with me 2mor :D


----------



## TrishyC

Oh bless ya hun..... I'm sure it's tough to go thru all this not knowing, but I promise you it will all be worth it when you are looking down at that little bubba one day soon.... hopefully next July (my fingers are soooo x'd for you babe.....:hugs:)
Great that mum will be with you too.... try to get some rest now hun.... can't wait to hear all about it!:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun :D :hugs: ill let u know 2mor.. its also my brothers birthday 2mor.. so mght be a great day hehe... yeah moms coming cuz david cant hes working but its ok... 
i cant wait till i know whats going on.....


----------



## MummyCat

Congrats to those with BFP's :D

Kate hun... that's super news! I'll keep everything crossed for you, have been keeping an eye on the thread, hoping to hear some good news for you!

There are a lot of mums that bleed through their entire pregnancy (around when AF would be due if not preggers) and have healthy babies, so don't worry too much until you get the news from the docs. Try relax and enjoy the moment! It's not often in your life that you can savour pregnancy! :D :hugs:

Sooooo very very pleased for you!! xxx


----------



## NG09

Hope all goes well Babyhopes, will have my fingers crossed for you. I just my 1st ever opk!!! Woo hoo, maybe this time!!!


----------



## Linzi

Congrats to those with BFPs!!!

I have constipation, sickness, hot flushes, emotional and stomach cramps.

Think Im like 11dpo or something. dont know, Ive lost count! x


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

So happy to see BFP's on this group..I'm 11 dpo and this is what i got so far

Bad sicky feeling in my stomach, mild pre-af cramps..and tingle boobs on and off..AF is due Monday..


----------



## stmw

heya girls.....AF came this morning, i wasnt suprised atall, had a banging migraine all day yesterday!!

I think we have decided to take a break from TTC , just so we can concentrate on our jobs and things, we are both applying to uni again, and we have both been offered interviews! So we need to concentrate on that I think!

Good luck babyhopes10! Ill still be coming on here to see whats going on, but im not going to be TTC for a while now, well until one of us changes our minds!! haha

:dust: to all!!

xoxoxox


----------



## TrishyC

Oh poo, sorry the nasty witch came to visit, but I love your attitude hun.... you go knock em dead at those interviews!! All the best!:hugs:


----------



## stmw

cheers lovely!!! :D well we have to keep smiling dont we!! xoxox


----------



## RedRose19

stmw said:


> heya girls.....AF came this morning, i wasnt suprised atall, had a banging migraine all day yesterday!!
> 
> I think we have decided to take a break from TTC , just so we can concentrate on our jobs and things, we are both applying to uni again, and we have both been offered interviews! So we need to concentrate on that I think!
> 
> Good luck babyhopes10! Ill still be coming on here to see whats going on, but im not going to be TTC for a while now, well until one of us changes our minds!! haha
> 
> :dust: to all!!
> 
> xoxoxox

:hugs: im sorry about the witch hun... well good luck with the interviews hun:flower: and enjoy :hugs: im glad u will still be around or we would miss ya hun :cry:

i got confirmed... BFP!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: 

i gotta go back in a week to get more bloods done to make sure the bean is growing.. cuz of the bleeding etc.. but ive not bled for 2 days... :happydance: and when i told them no clots they were not worried at all 

omg i dunno what to do now.. :shrug: hehe i guess i shouldnt get my hopes up.. just incase my numbers are bad next week... :dohh:

trishyyyyyyyy :hugs: we can now be bump buddies :D how are you feeling??


----------



## TrishyC

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!! I knew it tho hun..... you have to trust your ol' buddy trish tut tut!! How way cool is that!! I just knew we wld be bump buddies....:hugs: Eeeeeeeeeeeek - I'm sooooo excited and soooooo happy for you, as you must be so relieved.... and please.... PLEASE keep that PMA happening cos your little bean needs you right now.....:hugs::hugs::hugs:
Oh hun, I am wrapped!:winkwink::hugs:

Me? I am feeling fine except for a tiny bit of queasiness every now and then, but nothing regular.... bit of a heavy feeling in the belly - still a right moody b!#@h at times lol.... apart from that, all great here!:thumbup:


----------



## RedRose19

im just soooooooooo happy :happydance: they said if i was id be due july 14th :shrug: im not sure if thats right tho... 

thanks for alllll your support :hugs: it will be a fun 9 months hun :D ive had sickness on and off.. i ate today and thought i was gonna be sick.. i had to sit down to stop it :haha: they wouldnt tell me my numbers.. i hope that doesnt mean its bad.. ok ill shut up now.. PMA PMA PMA!!!! :D


----------



## stmw

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy babyhopes10!!! im so so so so happy for you! thats fantastic!! Is there any reason why you have been bleeding then? Did the docs give you any info??

so chuffed!!!!!!!!!

xoxoxox


----------



## TrishyC

STOP the worrying hun - it's not good for little bean!! My due date is mid July too!! I don't say an exact date cos it depends on cycle length and mine varies.... so.... MID July it is!:thumbup: 
This is so cool! I've already changed my siggy!!!!:happydance:

Anyways hun, I am off to watch a bit of telly then off to bed..... g'night to you and all the girls here.....:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

:wohoo: yayyyy im just so excited... i was so happy i treated my self and bbought twilight on dvd :D :winkwink: such a great film... im looking forward to the next one..

brill siggy hun i now changed mine too.. :drunk: heres to a HH9M :hugs:

sorry i went offline... there was a storm and i had to unplug my laptop and the modem for internet.. then went to give my brother his bday present.. hes 15 today :wacko: lol
im so sure they have my date wrong... they are only going by numbers and my cycle.. but we both no how wacky that was... im thinking more the 10th of july... but i dont mind as long as bubba is healthy :cloud9:


----------



## stmw

twilight is a awesome film, cant wait till the 20th, going to the cinema especially to watch it :D woop!!

I dont know whether you read what i put, but i was wondering why u were bleeding then? 

Im so chuffed for you!!

xoxox


----------



## RedRose19

stmw said:


> twilight is a awesome film, cant wait till the 20th, going to the cinema especially to watch it :D woop!!
> 
> I dont know whether you read what i put, but i was wondering why u were bleeding then?
> 
> Im so chuffed for you!!
> 
> xoxox

sorry, they said its prob just normal spotting esp since its around when af wud be due... they said no clots and no pain its prob nothing bad.. just growing baby :D

im watching it again hehe.. im sad arent i? :haha: i wanna see the new one too


----------



## stmw

awww well thats good then!!! so happy!

nah its a awesome film, i watch it over and over lol 

xoxox


----------



## TrishyC

Ok that's it!!! I have heard just about enough about this flippin' TWILIGHT - ok ok ok ok I will see it - just so i can know what on earth you girls are all on about!!!:dohh:..... actually just watched the trailer on youtube and it does look very intriguing I must say..... Yeah, I know, I'm pretty out of it when it comes to the cinema, but that's because I can't handle watching American, English or Australian films with Italian over-dubbing.... aaaaarrrrrggghhhh!! :growlmad:So I simply don't go! I either have to buy the dvd or wait till it comes on SKY.....

Ok, so how is everyone this morning?? Kate do you still have sicky feelings? I have the odd one, but this morning there is that metallic taste back - ugh! It was quite funny actually - I went to eat a huge hunk of Ralph's chocolate birthday cake that is still in the fridge and it tasted just FOUL! I was like - OMG the cake has gone off!! And so I asked R to have a taste and he says it is just fine......:shrug: WEIRD! Anyway we were making jokes about how it wld be good for me if the baby was making me avoid chocolate!!hahaha!

Kate don't worry about the dates hun..... even with a regular cycle you can't know the precise date.... so..... let's just say our little beans have a good chance of being Cancer star signs (not my favourite by the way!)..... unless they are a over a week late or extremely early!
Do you know any cancereans? I don't think I know any, its just the word I don't like.... I might do some research into their characters and such.....heehee!:happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

heyyyya hun you seem very happy today :hugs: :hugs: yes i was the same about twilight i was like meh i dont wanna see it.. then my friends wanted to go see it so i went and i fell in love with the story :blush: david then bought me the whole book series for valentines day so i now love it :D crazy eh?? i can totally understand about not wanting to go to the cinema cuz of that... i wudnt like it either.. 
oh b4 i forget i watched this prog last night and omg it was called "deaths in venice" omg it scared the hell outta me.. so creepy.. it was like a ghost thing and they said how they treated ppl in venice :shock: it was just abit creepy since they were showing exactly where we were walking ppl were killed.. eeeekkkk!!

annywayyy lol thats funny about the cake.... i had birthday cake yesterday (my brothers) and i felt sick right after... :blush: my brother was like u wasted some lol.. 
yeah.. i wont worry about the dates.. but in my head i will be saying its the july 10th :haha: 
yep i know a few cancereans... one is my older brother - simon, and i have 2 aunts who are also cancereans... i know what u mean about the word.. but the sign is lovely :) my brother is good hearted... its just a pity he can be annoying brother lol! and my aunts.. very gentle ppl so.. sounds good.. 
though i have no family actually born in july... lol so this baby is taking that place lol 

im starting to feel nausous when i wake... and omg my face has broken out so bad :growlmad: its just not funny :hissy:

annwayyy i hope your well hun xxx


----------



## RedRose19

trishy hun will you join in :flower: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/218462-just-abit-fun-join.html#post3510686


----------



## TrishyC

Yes I am feeling pretty happy - you know I still don't really register yet that i'm preg! R still asks me, just to be sure, whether I have had any sign of af!! hahaha! 
hey, I did that sex predictor thing and I am predicted a girl too, but the irony is that when I insert the dates for G I get predicted a boy!hehe..... well, they do say it only has a 70% chance of being right....
We will get told at our 3mth scan anyway which is on 4th Jan! Just before my birthday! So that's when we will tell everyone..... ooooh gonna be hard not to say anything at christmas time!!:dohh: I'll do my best....:blush:
yes, venice does have quite a history, but then so do most places when ya think about it.... don't worry I think most of the ghosts have moved on....hehe.
thanks for the re-assurance on cancereans.... they do sound lovely! And the name basically means "crab" (in case you were wondering!) and the same goes for the disease as the tumour takes on the shape of a crab as it grows (like as in legs reaching out from the main mass)... interesting huh?! Still don't like the fact that the sign has the same name as an illness....:nope: I'll just have to get used to it I s'pose!:wacko:

yes hun... I will pop on over to your other thread right now!:hugs:


----------



## serendippy

Oh my word babyhopes u are preggers..ive been following u on this thread and thinkin i hope she is.

Aww im dead pleased..gonna read back to see when u got ur bfp lol

Congrats to u xxxx


----------



## RedRose19

awwwwww hun dont worry :hugs: our babies will be cancers but also boarderline leo... my OH is a leo... and they say capricorn and leo dont get on well... seems to be wrong for us even though sometimes we dont see eye to eye.. cancers are a water sign... so our babies will love the beach :D how sweet,
whens your birthday then hun?? mine is january 10th

yeah your right about the history.. but just thought i was standing under where loads of ppl were publiclly hung kinda made me feel sick... that stuff always makes me feel freaked out.. im so glad i was born in the year i was... 
hmmm what chinese animal is for 2010?? ill have to look it up cuz i know im a horse :D all these are kinda cool to look up i think.. lol


----------



## RedRose19

serendippy said:


> Oh my word babyhopes u are preggers..ive been following u on this thread and thinkin i hope she is.
> 
> Aww im dead pleased..gonna read back to see when u got ur bfp lol
> 
> Congrats to u xxxx

awww bless ya thats so sweet :hugs: i hope u get your bfp soon :dust:


----------



## TrishyC

OMG!!! My birthday is Jan 9! hahaha how freaky is that??!
I am a rooster in the chinese thingy.... I was born in the year of the dog, but cos I'm in Jan it went to the year before so I'm rooster.... all my friends at school were dogs!
My sister and oldest friend are both leos and we all get on great too.
Our bubbies will be tigers - oooooh fabulous!:happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

wow!!! thats crazy my mom went into labour on the 9th.. but she got so nervous and scared she managed to stop the labour if that makes sense... but the next day came and she cudn put it off again :haha: 
oooooo tigers eh... lol as long as they dont have sharp nails and bite thats ok :D i know what u mean about the jan thing cuz i was meant to be a goat which is boring concidering were already goast for capricorn lol

this is freaky we were born like nearly the same day and so wil our babies :D


----------



## NG09

Congrats babyhopes, glad you got your :bfp: in the end x


----------



## TrishyC

I know!!:wacko: Amazing!! heehee its sweet....:hugs:
Why on earth would your mum try to postpone labour..... eeeek??? I didn't even know that was possible!

Tigers are cool - beautiful & strong!!:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

she got very scared even though i was her second she was just like omg and very scared and the contractions just stopped...
she didnt do it on purpose.... her body knew she wasnt quite ready mentally i dunno :shrug: though that made her 2 weeks late with me lol but i was still a very light baby only 6lbs 8oz... and my brothers were small too.. i think its cuz my mom is only like 4 ft 11 :haha: im just about 5ft i hate being so small.. lol.

yep tigers are so cute and very beautiful.. and smart too :) independant.. im thinking about names already.. :wacko: i know i shouldnt but lol im so excited lol i already have a boy and girl name picked.. i finally got to tell david after work .. well just b4 he was finished i took another test and sent him the pic :) it wasnt long b4 he was finished work lol.
how u feeling?? im feeling sick now .. ugh..


----------



## RedRose19

NG09 said:


> Congrats babyhopes, glad you got your :bfp: in the end x

awwww thanks hun :hugs: :dust: for you hun


----------



## wanabamummy

errr i am a cancerian!!!! 

and i am lovely!!! lovable, caring and laid back i think they describe us!! oh and moody!!! 


and yes i love the water!! :haha:

my baba is due in July too!! so thats 2 of us OH will have to put up with!!

Congrats to you both xxx:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

wanabamummy said:


> errr i am a cancerian!!!!
> 
> and i am lovely!!! lovable, caring and laid back i think they describe us!! oh and moody!!!
> 
> and yes i love the water!! :haha:
> 
> my baba is due in July too!! so thats 2 of us OH will have to put up with!!
> 
> Congrats to you both xxx:hugs:

heya :hugs: congrats to you too hun, and im very sure your nice :flower: i personally cant wait to have a july baby bcuz we have no family member born in july... so it will be nice though im not looking forward to being like 7-9 months preg at the start of summer :wacko: huge and hot :haha: lol i pray they wont be late like i was .. though im sure they dont let u go that far late anymore.. its only a week most then induce.. then if baby isnt out by 1-2 days dpending on the heart beat they give u a c section.. i dont want that either:nope:


----------



## wanabamummy

I was praying for a summer baby, cos i am a summer baby and EVERYONE comes out when its nice and hot!!

my oh is a winter baby and everyone always have excuses that its too cold, or they saving for christmas...t hen you get the people that want to combine christmas presents with birthday. July is nice in the middle of the year, so always something to look forward too!!


----------



## -Hug-

Hi there I'm a few days behind but I'm getting to the point where its going to be hard not to test! Hoping I can hold off til next weekend!! Good luck everyone!


----------



## RedRose19

yep i agree.. i secretly wanted an aug baby.. and some day i want a xmas baby :haha: i was a late xmas baby lol..

my OH was born in aug.. and it would of been nice to give him a baby on his birthday but this is even better cuz he will get an early birthday present.. and my brothers bday is in august.. so my bean will be here just in time for it :cloud9: im gonna have to work fast to get a passport together LOL!

i was a winter baby.. and i personally hated my birthday... it was always the same date as i started back at school.. and it was too cold to do any swimming or anything.. though i remember on my 10th birthday i went and jumped into the sea it was nice.. id never do that now


----------



## RedRose19

-Hug- said:


> Hi there I'm a few days behind but I'm getting to the point where its going to be hard not to test! Hoping I can hold off til next weekend!! Good luck everyone!

:dust: :dust: good luck hun


----------



## Brandyee1984

I am 11dpo and stillall negative tests. I have been spotting for a week nowit started off brown and went to red and is only when I go pee. I think this is my aunt flow all messed up due to clomid. And my breasts are just now getting sore?


----------



## TrishyC

babyhopes10 said:


> she got very scared even though i was her second she was just like omg and very scared and the contractions just stopped...
> she didnt do it on purpose.... her body knew she wasnt quite ready mentally i dunno :shrug: though that made her 2 weeks late with me lol but i was still a very light baby only 6lbs 8oz... and my brothers were small too.. i think its cuz my mom is only like 4 ft 11 :haha: im just about 5ft i hate being so small.. lol.
> 
> yep tigers are so cute and very beautiful.. and smart too :) independant.. im thinking about names already.. :wacko: i know i shouldnt but lol im so excited lol i already have a boy and girl name picked.. i finally got to tell david after work .. well just b4 he was finished i took another test and sent him the pic :) it wasnt long b4 he was finished work lol.
> how u feeling?? im feeling sick now .. ugh..

Oh the poor dear! She must've frozen up all her bodily functions! nasty....:nope: Hopefully she can look back and smile about it now....?

names..... hmmmm..... i can't seem to settle on a boy's name, but there are lots of girl names that we both like. have to wait till this 3 mth scan before I bother thinking about it too much!haha
I am just waiting for nausea to show up... only had flashes up until now.....:shrug: Hope it passes for ya soon....:hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

wanabamummy said:


> errr i am a cancerian!!!!
> 
> and i am lovely!!! lovable, caring and laid back i think they describe us!! oh and moody!!!
> 
> 
> and yes i love the water!! :haha:
> 
> my baba is due in July too!! so thats 2 of us OH will have to put up with!!
> 
> Congrats to you both xxx:hugs:

Thanks hun!!
Oh gee I didn't want that to all sound like I had a problem with cancer star signs.... just that I feel bad about the connection in the word.....Sorry....!:flower:
I like the "loveable" part! Awwwwww......:winkwink:
Congrats to you too hun.... any chance the due date is near your birthdate?


----------



## TrishyC

babyhopes10 said:


> i personally cant wait to have a july baby bcuz we have no family member born in july... so it will be nice though im not looking forward to being like 7-9 months preg at the start of summer :wacko: huge and hot :haha: lol i pray they wont be late like i was .. though im sure they dont let u go that far late anymore.. its only a week most then induce.. then if baby isnt out by 1-2 days dpending on the heart beat they give u a c section.. i dont want that either:nope:

We don't either! But yeah, about that summer thing.... I was born a summer baby, loved the fact that my birthday cld be stinkin' hot...... well..... 36 yrs later and I move to europe where I am now a winter birthday and it SUX! I hate winter birthdays and we have 3 of them..... me, DH and DD..... of course if we ever move back to Asutralia, then only the new bubba will be winter! Oh well, guess you can't have everything!!:winkwink: And I am NOT complaining! Nuh uh.....!


----------



## TrishyC

-Hug- said:


> Hi there I'm a few days behind but I'm getting to the point where its going to be hard not to test! Hoping I can hold off til next weekend!! Good luck everyone!




Brandyee1984 said:


> I am 11dpo and stillall negative tests. I have been spotting for a week nowit started off brown and went to red and is only when I go pee. I think this is my aunt flow all messed up due to clomid. And my breasts are just now getting sore?

Best of luck girls!!:flower:
Brandy, 11dpo is still early hun.... fx'd!


----------



## TrishyC

-Hug- said:


> Hi there I'm a few days behind but I'm getting to the point where its going to be hard not to test! Hoping I can hold off til next weekend!! Good luck everyone!




Brandyee1984 said:


> I am 11dpo and stillall negative tests. I have been spotting for a week nowit started off brown and went to red and is only when I go pee. I think this is my aunt flow all messed up due to clomid. And my breasts are just now getting sore?

Best of luck girls!!:flower:
Brandy, 11dpo is still early hun.... fx'd!


----------



## TrishyC

Kate, have you not put your bfp in the November Turkey Testers thread? Or did you go down as a positive for October????


----------



## tas

Hi there ladies, I am 12 days po, I so want to test but am scared to. I have swollen breasts and am having twingys low down in abdomen and in the right side just under belly button a little to yhr right I was not sure this is a symptom! is it? also I keep feeling really hot. I will be so disapointed it negative result.

good luck ladies x


----------



## TrishyC

Hiya Tas hun!
12 dpo is still early.... I wld wait until af is late personally, but your symptoms sound good so just keep journalling them and try to relax(haha - I know that's near on impossible!) FX'd!!:flower:


----------



## tas

hi, I am 12 days po. I have swollen breasts and also have sharp twingys in my lower stomach and to the right under belly button. I didnt realise these were symptoms! are they? I so want to test but am scaed to I so want the result to be positive. good luck ladies x:hugs:


----------



## tas

thank you trishyc
I know yeah lol!! it is so hard I get impatient and want to knnow yesterday haha! I will wait though, too nervous to check any way. Thanks for tip hun x


----------



## RedRose19

TrishyC said:


> Kate, have you not put your bfp in the November Turkey Testers thread? Or did you go down as a positive for October????

i put it down in the novemeber thread.. but shes not yet changed it :shrug:

im back home now ahhh nothing better than your own home.. :flower: OH is down stairs making a xmas pudding.. says he wants to practise b4 xmas... :thumbup: 
i forgot about aussie having a different season thing... lol so of course u had a summer birthday... well i had a winter one :nope: maybe i sud be in aussie next jan just so i can say for one its hot on my birthday :happydance:

i got sick again earlier... ugh.. but now munching on sweets..:blush: cant help it lol ill prob be sick again later for eating them.. oops


----------



## 1morethatsit

babyhopes10 YEY!! YOU GOT YOUR BFP!!!!!!

hh9m x


----------



## RedRose19

1morethatsit said:


> babyhopes10 YEY!! YOU GOT YOUR BFP!!!!!!
> 
> hh9m x

thanks very much :hugs: :dust: for you :flower:


ladies im worried... i have a pain below my belly button.. its like someone is pinching me from the inside its sore :cry: i hope its just the bubs getting comfy for 9months..


----------



## bbhopes

You can get a lot of cramps and aches in that area, you will get them on the sides too, and it will feel like a stitch, they ache but they are harmless. If you are concerned, a quick call to the dr might put your mind at ease. Congrats!!!


----------



## bbhopes

could also be your tummy muscles complaining about all the throwing up.


----------



## bbhopes

My symptoms so far:
bad dreams, cramping, sore tummy, sore back, extremely tired, sore boobs (just started today) creamy cm, nauseas, feel so flushed. The main ones have been cramping and back ache. I don't test for six days...ugh... :dust: to all.


----------



## his_belle

I am on 13DPO (officially, since it's now past midnight!hahah!!)... just fatigued, crampy, moody, heavy bbs, nausea, hot flashes, nibblish, vivid dreams..... why must pre-AF and early preggo symptoms be similar? Can't we have a drastic sign? Like... a siren or flashing bbs? heheh, I kid. 

I am just hoping my symptoms are early preggo and not AF!


----------



## TrishyC

Wow - all you girls about to test - fx'd for you all!!!:flower:

Kate - stop worrying!! I have lots of little twinges and pinches here and there but you have to remember that your uterus is expanding and contracting to make room for bubs and you may be noticing more because it is your first, but please don't worry hun.....:hugs:
You know it is just as well that I didn't realise I was preg with my first, cos with all the symptoms I had I wld have thought for sure that there was a prob! It was horrible.... but no complaints now!

If you are genuinely concerned.... the best thing to do is rest.... and drink lots of fluids.... the rest is up to bubs hun.....:winkwink:


----------



## crossroads

TrishyC said:


> Kate - stop worrying!! I have lots of little twinges and pinches here and there but you have to remember that your uterus is expanding and contracting to make room for bubs and you may be noticing more because it is your first, but please don't worry hun.....:hugs:
> You know it is just as well that I didn't realise I was preg with my first, cos with all the symptoms I had I wld have thought for sure that there was a prob! It was horrible.... but no complaints now!
> 
> If you are genuinely concerned.... the best thing to do is rest.... and drink lots of fluids.... the rest is up to bubs hun.....:winkwink:

I'm the same with the twinges and pinches - what is it??

When this is #1 you don't have a clue what is going on.


----------



## MummyCat

Morning... just popped on to see if any news on Kate... Hurrah!! :happydance:

Congrats hun!!! That's fabulous news! IN early days of pregnancy with Charlotte I had nasty cramps, apparently it's all normal... (didn't help me calm down- I was so scared of miscarrying again) but yes.. I was told it's uterus expanding and nothing to worry about!


xxx


----------



## TrishyC

crossroads said:


> I'm the same with the twinges and pinches - what is it??
> 
> When this is #1 you don't have a clue what is going on.

Well the cramping and twinges can be simply the uterus contracting and expanding in preparation for the pregnancy. Just like any muscles that have had a bit of activity (like doing situps for eg.) you are feeling the settling down of them as they prepare.... you may still have follicles going back to normal shape.... some girls have mentioned still having af cramps well into pregnancy.... so.... lots of things!!:dohh:
You know what else CR? The second time is not much easier as far as knowing what's going on because I for one am having a totally different experience to last time!lol Aargh it's crazy! But of course I wouldn't change the experience for anything as I feel very blessed....:flower:


----------



## RedRose19

TrishyC said:


> Wow - all you girls about to test - fx'd for you all!!!:flower:
> 
> Kate - stop worrying!! I have lots of little twinges and pinches here and there but you have to remember that your uterus is expanding and contracting to make room for bubs and you may be noticing more because it is your first, but please don't worry hun.....:hugs:
> You know it is just as well that I didn't realise I was preg with my first, cos with all the symptoms I had I wld have thought for sure that there was a prob! It was horrible.... but no complaints now!
> 
> If you are genuinely concerned.... the best thing to do is rest.... and drink lots of fluids.... the rest is up to bubs hun.....:winkwink:

hiya hun :hugs: thanks i just cant help worrying.. thanks for the advice.. im so bad arent i... hehe your gonna have to get used to that for the next 8 months :haha: lol 

and today i had a bad day... everything that cud go wrong did.. but you know what im still smiling :flower::thumbup: cuz nothing can upset me right now... ive noticed my skin has gone very bad... prob from the crappy weather but its not nice.. maybe im not hydrated enough.. i keep forgettin to drink more than i usually do.. and ive started some more prenatals... :thumbup:
also my m/s has fully kicked in now :wacko: i was sick all last night and this morning bluhhhh but hey still smiling :cloud9:

how is everyone?? :hugs:




> Morning... just popped on to see if any news on Kate... Hurrah!!
> 
> Congrats hun!!! That's fabulous news! IN early days of pregnancy with Charlotte I had nasty cramps, apparently it's all normal... (didn't help me calm down- I was so scared of miscarrying again) but yes.. I was told it's uterus expanding and nothing to worry about!
> 
> 
> xxx

your so sweet, thanks :hugs: 

thanks for your adivice... im just nervous of m/c.. :flower: how are u?


----------



## TrishyC

babyhopes10 said:


> hiya hun :hugs: thanks i just cant help worrying.. thanks for the advice.. im so bad arent i... hehe your gonna have to get used to that for the next 8 months :haha: lol
> 
> and today i had a bad day... everything that cud go wrong did.. but you know what im still smiling :flower::thumbup: cuz nothing can upset me right now... ive noticed my skin has gone very bad... prob from the crappy weather but its not nice.. maybe im not hydrated enough.. i keep forgettin to drink more than i usually do.. and ive started some more prenatals... :thumbup:
> also my m/s has fully kicked in now :wacko: i was sick all last night and this morning bluhhhh but hey still smiling :cloud9:

You're gonna have to try harder then hehehe... I know easier said than done..... You are the complete opposite of my other preg friend that is here - she doesn't even know how far along she is lol! Its funny but not really cos she didn't even know about timing ovulation (now preg with #3 for those who haven't heard the story before!) :dohh: She's lovely tho and by no means someone who takes her kids for granted, just that she fell very quickly and easily with all of them...:shrug: ahhh whadda you do!

Hun you must drink your water it is absolutely vital! I just fill a 1.5 litre bottle and make sure its always with me, then when its empty - fill it again! I even put it next to my bed at night - last night I remember waking up at least 4 times for a mouthful... really helped me cos the last couple nights before that i wld wake up thinking I had a sore throat when all it was was BAD dehydration.... I a good girl now! May help your skin too hun.... OK shut up MUM! Sorry.... just getting used to kicking your butt for the next 8mths!! Poo about the m/s hun.... expecting mine to start soon.....:wacko: 
Glad you smiling through a crappy day - good on you babe!!:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

lol its ok its good adivce.. i know i need to start taking this more seriously aka the diet side of things.. i woke up last night sooo thirsty.. i need to make sure i have a drink next to me at night.. 

oh i forgot to tell you.. how could i forget such a thing :dohh: my friend had her baby today :cloud9: a baby Girl 6lbs 9oz which i prayed for every day...
she had some problem with the placenta and was lucky...
she was preg last year.. but sadly in sept it ended in a still birth cuz of the placenta problem her baby girl was called maggie.. :cry: it was so sad... so im thrilled that today went well... :flower.. shes not got a name yet for her though :dohh: lol

the pains have stopped now :thumbup: thanks again hun :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

babyhopes10 said:


> your so sweet, thanks :hugs:
> 
> thanks for your adivice... im just nervous of m/c.. :flower: how are u?

No problem hun, I know that stress... and that pain as we had a misscarriage before having Lottie. The problem is there is a very long wait until your 12 week scan, so you have to just be positive and think good things! :D There's more chance of eveything being fine than there being a problem!

I'm all good thanks, got a whingy 7 month old with hopefully some more teeth to appear soon as she's been soo clingy! 

Take care of your little bean.... it seems you've picked an awesome bump buddy in Trishy though!! :D :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

> it seems you've picked an awesome bump buddy in Trishy though!!

yep :D trishy is lovely :hugs: and im so happy we both got our bfp's and are bump buddies :hugs: 

yeah this wait seems long b4 my scan...i just wanna see that heartbeat so badly.. i didn ever get to see my little bean moving.. or her heart beating.. :cry: 
but this time i know it will all be ok.. :hugs:

how are u


----------



## TrishyC

Awwwwww MummyCat what a sweet thing to say!! :hugs: Charlotte may be whingy but she is darn cute tho!:winkwink:
So how many weeks are you?

Kate - wonderful news about your friends little one....:flower: She must be sooo relieved to see her little bunny healthy. I can't even imagine the pain of a stillbirth, just one of those horrid things....:nope: 
Now enough talk of m/c because as my bump/belly buddy we are gonna get thru to the end of this together with beautiful smiling tigers.... ok? OK!:thumbup:

And I'm so glad we're bbuddies too....:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

:hugs: all i can say is roar!!! ok sad i know but it couldnt be helped :haha: yep shes delighted... but they have no name for her hehe so just calling her mini C lol im gonna go see her abit later as she in the hospital just over the road... 
:hugs: your right though we will have a great 9 months :D in side im doing this :wohoo: :happydance: lol


----------



## TrishyC

hehehe..... that's funny hun! 
Yeah, I can understand your friend not having named her yet.... maybe it was a defense kinda thing, not wanting to have that extra attachment before seeing her all bouncy and healthy, maybe?.....:shrug: Oh bet you can't wait to have a little cuddle... awwwww... they're just so yummy aren't they... newborns?
Happy dancing on the inside is good!!:happydance: So have you got that bottle of water next to you? Sorry couldn't help myself!! hehe


----------



## tas

Hi ladies 
so Im still waiting to test, this thread has helped me so much, I did not realise that all these cramps could be a symptom. have blue veins towards nipples today and still heavy bbs, not too many tummy twingys today the ones I have mostly under belly button.... This wait is a nightmare we will be gutted if this isnt the month. x


----------



## RedRose19

amazingly i just drank 1.5 liters of pineapple juice :shock: wow.... i never drink that much in a whole day... i drank it in like 15 mins... :blush: but i sent david to the shop for some more juice and CLEAN bottled water lol i wouldnt trust our water.. blah!! 

yeah she didnt wanna think of names or anything... she was terrified... she wanted the baby early.. just incase.. and luckily for her, her baby girl did that for her.. she wasnt due for another 2-3 weeks but it was good though.. better safe than sorry..

i know my bubs is gonna be a tiny baby... well all in my family is tiny babies... and im only 5ft... though my OH and his bro were huge babies... and there mother was only 4ft 11 (same height as my mom which is abit weird) lol but annyywayy hehe

new borns are just... :cloud9: so cuddly... they always smell so sweet.. and just so innocent.. ahhhh i cant wait for a first cuddle..


----------



## RedRose19

tas said:


> Hi ladies
> so Im still waiting to test, this thread has helped me so much, I did not realise that all these cramps could be a symptom. have blue veins towards nipples today and still heavy bbs, not too many tummy twingys today the ones I have mostly under belly button.... This wait is a nightmare we will be gutted if this isnt the month. x

good luck sweetie :hugs: sounds very promising... :happydance:


----------



## TrishyC

You HOPE you're gonna have a tiny baby hahaha!! Just teasin' hun! Well I was told by the gyno that checked me out during the weeks before birth that she was going to be a "nice big baby.... at least 4kgs".... G ended up being 3.23kgs (a bit out!) and I still couldn't squeeze her out!!:dohh:

Good girl for gettin into the fluids hun.....:hugs:

Tas - soundin' great hun, I wish you well for testing!!:flower:


----------



## RedRose19

lol yeah i hope no big baby cuz im going el naturel... oh god... im scared already... but i def dont want an epidural... :nope: no big needles in my back thank you!!!! LOL id be too scared.. 
ive not heard from the doc yet.. they said it could be between 1-2 weeks.. then they will talk about when i get a scan to see the heartbeat.. :cloud9: 
are u getting any scans b4 january??
david was so excited he bought some baby clothes today :dohh: i was like omg u cant do that yet!! lol oh well he knows now eh :thumbup: he got a some cute baby tops saying i love mommy :D and blue top and trousers.. (they looks like boys clothes..) i guess i know what he wants now lol..


----------



## MummyCat

TrishyC said:


> Awwwwww MummyCat what a sweet thing to say!! :hugs: Charlotte may be whingy but she is darn cute tho!:winkwink:
> So how many weeks are you?
> 
> Kate - wonderful news about your friends little one....:flower: She must be sooo relieved to see her little bunny healthy. I can't even imagine the pain of a stillbirth, just one of those horrid things....:nope:
> Now enough talk of m/c because as my bump/belly buddy we are gonna get thru to the end of this together with beautiful smiling tigers.... ok? OK!:thumbup:
> 
> And I'm so glad we're bbuddies too....:hugs:

:D It's nice to have someone to join you in this journey! :D

Thanks Trishy... she's very tired and DH is taking her for her bath and bed now, so I can prepare dinner in peace! :D

I'm not pregnant at the moment, I came across Kate in a thread where I posted as was about 34 days late :shock:... but AF finally got me. We're in not trying not preventing mode! But wanted to hear the good news on Kate... so have been stalking her on this thread :D

xx


----------



## Linzi

Im out *sniffs* but hoping December is gonna be the month!!!

Good luck to all you girls & huge congrats again to everylone with BFPs :) x


----------



## tas

thank you for your well wishes ladies, I hope so the wait is a nightmare lol. Im so nervous. I kind of guessed my ovulation date as on opq tests I never get a line as dark as the control line so just took the darkest pink line before went back down as possitive and ttc anyway. It seems a few people I have spoken to say the same, I dont know if I missed the peak or what!! anyway I just keep doubting my body lol! but I do have lots of symptoms so wont be long now before I can test, 
I think Ill wait till the weekend, I have everything crossed...:happydance: x


----------



## TrishyC

MummyCat said:


> :D It's nice to have someone to join you in this journey! :D
> 
> Thanks Trishy... she's very tired and DH is taking her for her bath and bed now, so I can prepare dinner in peace! :D
> 
> I'm not pregnant at the moment, I came across Kate in a thread where I posted as was about 34 days late :shock:... but AF finally got me. We're in not trying not preventing mode! But wanted to hear the good news on Kate... so have been stalking her on this thread :D
> 
> xx

Oh OK! Well I wish you well for a nice relaxed time of it.... there's a lot to be said for ntnp mode!:winkwink: All the best to you hun....:hugs:


----------



## b23

I'm at 7/8 DPO I think; I've been feeling really bloated, but still really hungry, though I did feel a little queasy yesterday and this afternoon. My eczema has flared up a little and my lips feel really dry. Oh, and I've been running to the loo loads more than usual, my bladder has been working overtime!!! Trying not to get carried away but can't help thinking about what might be...


----------



## RedRose19

oh god im just back from holding my friends baby... :cloud9: awwwwww i was crying when i saw her so healthy and moving around.. im so happy for her.. the baby was so cute.. very tiny and of course very cuddly... my friends car broke down like 20 mins away from the hospital :shock: she and her husband had to walk the rest of the way.. while she was in labour!! ouch lol
they are coming for dinner 2mor b4 they go home :D

i just had my dinner now too.. omg i feel so stuffed hehe but i think im gonna be sick now... OH is making a xmas pudding... one smell makes me feel so sick... ooopps
the pains are back again.. but i know its prob growing pains.. :D my bubs just likes to grow the most in the evenings.. 

how is everyone


----------



## ronnie211797

b23 said:


> I'm at 7/8 DPO I think; I've been feeling really bloated, but still really hungry, though I did feel a little queasy yesterday and this afternoon. My eczema has flared up a little and my lips feel really dry. Oh, and I've been running to the loo loads more than usual, my bladder has been working overtime!!! Trying not to get carried away but can't help thinking about what might be...

I have the same symptoms.... I am 9 DPO.
add in tender boobs only on the sides.


----------



## stmw

hello everyoneeeee!!!

Ive read through the pages ive missed! Ooosh theres been loads going on!

Sorry to the people who had the :witch: catch up with them, sucks doesnt it! Decembers the month! :dust:

Babyhopes10! Oooo growing pains?! Exciting! Your OH making xmas pud now though! Blerghhhhhhh i hate the stuff haha!!

TrishyC hope your feeling well?

Well we have had a chat and might carry on TTC, we are gonna have a bigger chat about it tonight, and see what we are going to do :D yayyyyyyy!! Either way im happy!

Good luck to all those testing soon :dust: :D

xoxoxo


----------



## RedRose19

stmw said:


> hello everyoneeeee!!!
> 
> Ive read through the pages ive missed! Ooosh theres been loads going on!
> 
> Sorry to the people who had the :witch: catch up with them, sucks doesnt it! Decembers the month! :dust:
> 
> Babyhopes10! Oooo growing pains?! Exciting! Your OH making xmas pud now though! Blerghhhhhhh i hate the stuff haha!!
> 
> TrishyC hope your feeling well?
> 
> Well we have had a chat and might carry on TTC, we are gonna have a bigger chat about it tonight, and see what we are going to do :D yayyyyyyy!! Either way im happy!
> 
> Good luck to all those testing soon :dust: :D
> 
> xoxoxo

yayyyy maybe next month will be your month :hugs: :dust: thanks hun i hate the stuff too lol!! i have the worst heartburn now after dinner lol :haha:

how are you hun??:hugs:


----------



## stmw

Oh nooooooooo! Not heartburn!!! Ouchy!!

Well im good! Im kind of miffed today a little, as you know ive left my midwifery course, so im not getting any money now, i applied for that nursery nurse job, ill find out by the end of the week whether ive got it, but it doesnt start until the middle of next month!! So financially im a bit bummed , but its all good :D

Yeh well Ive been thinking about the TTC thing, and maybe a more relaxed attitude to it, may make miracles happen?! Well im hoping so anyway!!

How are you feeling, besides the horrible heartburn??

xoxoxox


----------



## stmw

Oh nooooooooo! Not heartburn!!! Ouchy!!

Well im good! Im kind of miffed today a little, as you know ive left my midwifery course, so im not getting any money now, i applied for that nursery nurse job, ill find out by the end of the week whether ive got it, but it doesnt start until the middle of next month!! So financially im a bit bummed , but its all good :D

Yeh well Ive been thinking about the TTC thing, and maybe a more relaxed attitude to it, may make miracles happen?! Well im hoping so anyway!!

How are you feeling, besides the horrible heartburn??

xoxoxox


----------



## RedRose19

im feeling abit better now... :blush: i was sick all evening.. oh god.. and im not even 6 weeks yet :dohh: id say its gonna get worse b4 it gets better lol.. still smiling though :D

well if your just ntnp.. it could be more fun but you still end up with a beany baby :D :hugs: im sorry about having no money... i truely get how u feel there lol, ive applied for 2 college grants.. and im stiiiiiiillll waiting for them ugh! lol i saved money for our bubs over the summer.. 
thats cool about the midwifery cuz i did a pre nursing course last year.. and i decided i didn wanna do nursing.. only midwifery, so i took some years out of nursing to do a nursery nurse course, then im gonna go into midwifery after... ill take a year our when bubs arrives though :)

oh by the way your new pic is lovely :thumbup: nice to put a face to you :D lol i just saw your from wales .. what part if you dont mind me asking :) my brothers live in wales


----------



## Vegas Mama

I'm 8dpo today, and up until today had no real symptoms. Mild cramping and somewhat sore boobs, but I had that once before and had my period as usual. Well today I started having a mild tummy ache and it has now progressed into full nausea. I've tried eating and drinking thinking one of those could be the culprit, but no dice. Also still have tummy aches/mild cramping and my boobs have gotten insanely sore. I thought that DH and I had missed, but I did some recounting today and as it turns out, we BDed both the day before and day of OV. Here's hoping!!


----------



## TrishyC

Wow!! How much did I miss just for going to bed early huh??!!

To b23, ronnie and vegas mama: x'ing all fingers & toes for you girls!!:winkwink:

Kate - awwwwww... must have been so lovely and so inspiring for you to see that little one..... bless her and her mummy!:cloud9:
Poor thing tho having to walk the rest of the way - wasn't it like cold?! She must have had anxiety levels thru the roof!
The idea of xmas pudding sounds quite bad right now.... did he do it well? Apart from you not being into it at the moment hahaha! Poor david, trying his best and you go and feel crook after eating it lol! Heartburn is just awful isn't it? I have had that for over a week now.... ugh! Anyway hope you're ok now....:hugs:

stmw - love your supercute photo hun! I am pretty well, apart from a bit of a cough that has developed over the last few days - whadda ya do!:shrug: I feel fine but if I go to cough I sound like an old sick dog.... haha! No its probably not quite that bad, but just feelin fairly dry in the ol' throat area.... I'm drinking lots of water and taking a few natural things to help it along, so we'll see!
The ntnp is the way to go hun.... worked for us, cos while I am here on ttc, we don't chart or anything close to it and last month we dtd for a few days in a row (which I thought was still only leading up to ov) then we had a dry week and so I really thought we'd missed it, but there was no pressure cos it just worked out that way due to other stuff we have going on (called "life"!).... but I must have ov'd earlier than I thought.... and so, there you have it! 
Anyways, I wish you well on your relaxed attitude and all the best in getting the job hun!!:happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

good morning :D :hugs: 

yeah it was great to have a cuddle, and yesterday was lashing raing poor thing got soaked b4 she got to the hospital.. typical ireland for you :haha:

yeah david made it him self... and i hate xmas pudding anyway..noh god thats the last thing id eat right now...... ok try not to think of that kate... 
ill make my self sick... my stomach has gone super sensitive... :wacko: ive gone right off meat and anything which has dairy in it... maybe this bean is like daddy and doesnt like dairy :shrug:

awwww trishy im sorry about the cough.. the stuff im sending should help a whole heap.. :hugs: stay snuggled up on the cough with G today.. im going to the creche today... :D


----------



## crossroads

stmw said:


> Oh nooooooooo! Not heartburn!!! Ouchy!!
> 
> Well im good! Im kind of miffed today a little, as you know ive left my midwifery course, so im not getting any money now, i applied for that nursery nurse job, ill find out by the end of the week whether ive got it, but it doesnt start until the middle of next month!! So financially im a bit bummed , but its all good :D
> 
> Yeh well Ive been thinking about the TTC thing, and maybe a more relaxed attitude to it, may make miracles happen?! Well im hoping so anyway!!
> 
> How are you feeling, besides the horrible heartburn??
> 
> xoxoxox

I used to be a nursery nurse :thumbup:


----------



## stmw

babyhopes10 said:


> im feeling abit better now... :blush: i was sick all evening.. oh god.. and im not even 6 weeks yet :dohh: id say its gonna get worse b4 it gets better lol.. still smiling though :D
> 
> well if your just ntnp.. it could be more fun but you still end up with a beany baby :D :hugs: im sorry about having no money... i truely get how u feel there lol, ive applied for 2 college grants.. and im stiiiiiiillll waiting for them ugh! lol i saved money for our bubs over the summer..
> thats cool about the midwifery cuz i did a pre nursing course last year.. and i decided i didn wanna do nursing.. only midwifery, so i took some years out of nursing to do a nursery nurse course, then im gonna go into midwifery after... ill take a year our when bubs arrives though :)
> 
> oh by the way your new pic is lovely :thumbup: nice to put a face to you :D lol i just saw your from wales .. what part if you dont mind me asking :) my brothers live in wales


Yehhh i dont know what we are gonna do :D i think my lover wants to get some more pennies, which im fine with :D its alot better to have a bit of money saved up for emergencies etc... Hmm money is rubbish, well ive done the first year of nursing, and then i did midwifery, ive just left the 2nd year.....its too far to travel all the time, and i live off 200 a month, so am looking forward to starting full time work! Thanks for the pic comment :D .....i live in the bit thats as close as you can get to england, im right by the severn bridge :D

xoxoxox


----------



## stmw

TrishyC said:


> stmw - love your supercute photo hun! I am pretty well, apart from a bit of a cough that has developed over the last few days - whadda ya do!:shrug: I feel fine but if I go to cough I sound like an old sick dog.... haha! No its probably not quite that bad, but just feelin fairly dry in the ol' throat area.... I'm drinking lots of water and taking a few natural things to help it along, so we'll see!
> The ntnp is the way to go hun.... worked for us, cos while I am here on ttc, we don't chart or anything close to it and last month we dtd for a few days in a row (which I thought was still only leading up to ov) then we had a dry week and so I really thought we'd missed it, but there was no pressure cos it just worked out that way due to other stuff we have going on (called "life"!).... but I must have ov'd earlier than I thought.... and so, there you have it!
> Anyways, I wish you well on your relaxed attitude and all the best in getting the job hun!!:happydance:

Awwww i hope you feel better soon! Its not nice when you feel icky! Thanks for the photo comment!! The pic is like 2 years old though haha!! I love it though!

I think it is the best option, but we still might delay it for at least a few months :D which is fine and im happy! 

Thanks!!! i realllllllllllllllllllly want that job aswell! haha ill keep you posted!

xoxoxoxo


----------



## RedRose19

im just home from the creche.. abit early cuz i felt so sick... i had to get out as i was scared id get sick in the room.. which wouldnt be nice having 10 3 year olds see that.. 
but im now home and in bed.. and yes trishy i have my water :haha: 

ive atempted eating some lunch.. but no luck.. i felt to nausous.. so sticking to water... 

my brothers live in wrexham... which is close to england isnt it?? i was born in telford, shropshire which i think is very close to the welsh boarder lol.. i love it there :D i would love to give birth in the uk.. but i doubt thats gonna happen..


----------



## TrishyC

That's good hun.... I'll be checkin on ya! Drink drink drink!:drunk:
I am starting to feel like I am gonna be sick after eating now.... :sick:ugh! If I have a coughin fit it brings on the nausea too..... and I know it will only get worse - woohoo!:dohh: Anyways.... still not complaining! You know I still don't grasp that there's a little bean in there.... I think ralph gets it more than me cos he's always pattin and kissin my belly and I'm like, "oh yeah! the baby!"... hope that doesn't make me sound like a space-cadet....?:wacko:
No rest for the wicked as I still went to my course today - eager to start earning money!!, took G to kindy first, then when both finished we raced home to make lunch for ralph and a couple other guys who are working on our house this week - aaarrrggh! But now its afternoon and I can be a bit lazy - tho I should be studying.... its double difficult cos I am learning all these complex terms to start with and then the fact that they are in my second language too!! All good fun....:thumbup:

You know I have always loved the name Shropshire! it kills me! Its sooo cute! And now I know someone who was born there! Yay!!:happydance:
I would love for you to have your bubby born in England and for me to have mine born in Aust...... aaaaaaahhhhhhh, nice to dream a bit ey?! Don't think we gonna be able to get there by May somehow.....:nope:
Anyways hun, hope you are feeling ok.....:hugs:


----------



## ash1986

I am actually 22 days late for my cycle, I have irregular periods, and I tested the other day but got a BFN me and my hubby decided to start trying this month if AF shows up. If I miss this next period on the 21st of Nov I am going to call a doc.


----------



## RedRose19

i mean the water thing in a good way by the way trishy :hugs: im glad your making sure im drinking... cuz i just simply forget... i know that sounds weird but ever since i can remember ill only drink or remember to get adrink when im really really thirsty.. and its caused some problems for me in the past... ive been in hospital so many times from being dehydrated.. cuz as a child i didn know that when your body tells you your dehydrated thats actually means your body is at bad point.. u sud drink b4 it comes to that.. annnwayyy you get what i mean :D 

how are you feeeling hun? :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

TrishyC said:


> That's good hun.... I'll be checkin on ya! Drink drink drink!:drunk:
> I am starting to feel like I am gonna be sick after eating now.... :sick:ugh! If I have a coughin fit it brings on the nausea too..... and I know it will only get worse - woohoo!:dohh: Anyways.... still not complaining! You know I still don't grasp that there's a little bean in there.... I think ralph gets it more than me cos he's always pattin and kissin my belly and I'm like, "oh yeah! the baby!"... hope that doesn't make me sound like a space-cadet....?:wacko:
> No rest for the wicked as I still went to my course today - eager to start earning money!!, took G to kindy first, then when both finished we raced home to make lunch for ralph and a couple other guys who are working on our house this week - aaarrrggh! But now its afternoon and I can be a bit lazy - tho I should be studying.... its double difficult cos I am learning all these complex terms to start with and then the fact that they are in my second language too!! All good fun....:thumbup:
> 
> You know I have always loved the name Shropshire! it kills me! Its sooo cute! And now I know someone who was born there! Yay!!:happydance:
> I would love for you to have your bubby born in England and for me to have mine born in Aust...... aaaaaaahhhhhhh, nice to dream a bit ey?! Don't think we gonna be able to get there by May somehow.....:nope:
> Anyways hun, hope you are feeling ok.....:hugs:

hehe i think we posted at the same time.. oops :blush: but i felt bad for the drink comment i was worried you wud take it the wrong way :hugs:

awwww the sickness begins.... i feel sick.. but i still wanna eat??!!?? :shrug: i dont get that... im right now looking at some choocy going.. hmmm shall i or will i regret it... seems like this beany baby wants me to have some lol..

trishy... there is most definitly a bean in there tut... lol i will remind u in every message if u like... :thumbup: 
ive drank another 2 liters just this morning... :wacko:


----------



## TrishyC

I know that hun and that's why i preach about it.... hehe not to be all mum about it but just cos i really know the importance.... But you at least get it - with my family here in Italy they think its funny that I go on about water. They say, "but I'm not thirsty" and I'm like duh! It's too late when you're thirsty!! But I know that's why they have lots of health issues.... oh well, can't be helped, I do my best!:wacko: I trust you won't get to the level of dehydration again.... otherwise I'll have to come over there and shake ya hahaha! You're a bit like me in that sense.... there's lots of stuff I know, but I don't always practise what I preach..... hmmmm....:blush:

Ash.... sorry to hear your cycles are out of whack, I really hope you get some regularity with your af so you can get the fun times rollin! Fx'd for ya hun...:flower:


----------



## TrishyC

OMG we keep posting together!! :haha: You couldn't offend me if you tried hunni.....:hugs: You're my bump buddy(!) and waaaaay too sweet.....:kiss:
I'm glad you don't take my water-pushing the wrong way!:thumbup: You may have to start reminding me about the little bean.....!:blush: Seriously!
Oh and by the way - I say have the chocolate - cos if you're having a craving (to any degree) then you just have to satisfy it or you'll be denying bubba tut and that wouldn't be nice..... hehehe!:winkwink:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun :hugs:... yeah i really need to kick my ass into gear... i should be cooking right now... but meh.. i cant get up.. i feel so sick but im not complaining bcuz it means beany baby is growing right?
i bought some new pre natals.. i went like 2 weeks without when i ran out.. :dohh: 
i told two of my friends im preg and what did they do :dohh: bought me loads of baby stuff.. bibs tops, socks vests baby grows etc... they are sweet but makes me nervous to have stuff early... i said its very early to be getting me stuff.. :wacko:


----------



## RedRose19

TrishyC said:


> OMG we keep posting together!! :haha: You couldn't offend me if you tried hunni.....:hugs: You're my bump buddy(!) and waaaaay too sweet.....:kiss:
> I'm glad you don't take my water-pushing the wrong way!:thumbup: You may have to start reminding me about the little bean.....!:blush: Seriously!
> Oh and by the way - I say have the chocolate - cos if you're having a craving (to any degree) then you just have to satisfy it or you'll be denying bubba tut and that wouldn't be nice..... hehehe!:winkwink:

hehe yep we keep posting at the same time :wacko:.. :haha:

ok i will remind u every day.. we wudnt want u doing summit and forgetting about the bubs.. like eating something u sudnt like raw egg etc... 

and yep ive started on my choccy :thumbup:


----------



## coco july

hi girls i'm new here and i haven't got a clue what i'm doing!just need some advise........
i was late last month on my period(about 4 days)done a test on the friday and was positive(it was a clear blue and said 1-2)me and my partner were really happy but then on saturday morning i started to bleed because it was the weekend i waited untill monday morning to see the doctor who sent me straight to a&e.
they done another test which said negitive she then said that the test i had done on friday must of been wronge and that i was just having a normal period!:(
so was abit upset but what will be will be,now i was due on the 31st of october and it's now the 10th of november?????i don't know weather to do another test or wait???11 dyas is really long to be late for me can someone help please x x


----------



## RedRose19

hun first of all welcome :hugs: dont worry.. 11 days late looks good.. i really think it looks good for you.. are u normally regular?? 
i hope this is your cycle.. im sorry you were messed around the first time that wud be awful... :hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

coco july said:


> hi girls i'm new here and i haven't got a clue what i'm doing!just need some advise........
> i was late last month on my period(about 4 days)done a test on the friday and was positive(it was a clear blue and said 1-2)me and my partner were really happy but then on saturday morning i started to bleed because it was the weekend i waited untill monday morning to see the doctor who sent me straight to a&e.
> they done another test which said negitive she then said that the test i had done on friday must of been wronge and that i was just having a normal period!:(
> so was abit upset but what will be will be,now i was due on the 31st of october and it's now the 10th of november?????i don't know weather to do another test or wait???11 dyas is really long to be late for me can someone help please x x

Hiya hun!
Was that last period a normal one? I mean was it any lighter than usual? I wld def test! You may have already been preg and just had some bleeding, cos there are women who claim to have a "normal" period for a few months during pregnancy.... do you have any symptoms? Sorry for all the questions but just want to try to help out!:flower:


----------



## coco july

hello.thanks i'm always regular,i'm just worried do you think i should take a test????don't know if it will show negitive or not????i'm soo confused,this has never happened to me b4,with my first child i took a test and was positive but i was 3 months pregnant at the time ;) so i didn't know that a postive result could be wronge x x


----------



## RedRose19

btw trishy thanks :hugs: your very sweet too, and nah i wudnt take the water thing anyother way.. i know your just helping and i appreciate it :flower: :kiss:


----------



## coco july

hi yea my nipples are soooooo sore and never in my life have i had that b4,and also feeling a little sick???thanks for replying girl x x


----------



## RedRose19

coco july said:


> hello.thanks i'm always regular,i'm just worried do you think i should take a test????don't know if it will show negitive or not????i'm soo confused,this has never happened to me b4,with my first child i took a test and was positive but i was 3 months pregnant at the time ;) so i didn't know that a postive result could be wronge x x

11 days late it should show up preg if you are now preg... do u have any symptoms??


----------



## ash1986

Thank you trishy, I have never had a period this late so I am hoping for me and all that are TTC baby dust to us!:happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

good luck to all the ladies going to test :thumbup: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## ash1986

I am hoping I am pregnant, I had a m/c at 6 w last nov on our 6 months of being together and Then in may we decided to get married and he has been wanting to try for a while but I wasnt ready because of the mc


----------



## TrishyC

coco july said:


> hello.thanks i'm always regular,i'm just worried do you think i should take a test????don't know if it will show negitive or not????i'm soo confused,this has never happened to me b4,with my first child i took a test and was positive but i was 3 months pregnant at the time ;) so i didn't know that a postive result could be wronge x x

Take a test hun!:thumbup: Our fingers are all x'd babe....:hugs:



babyhopes10 said:


> btw trishy thanks :hugs: your very sweet too, and nah i wudnt take the water thing anyother way.. i know your just helping and i appreciate it :flower: :kiss:

:kiss::hugs:



babyhopes10 said:


> thanks hun :hugs:... yeah i really need to kick my ass into gear... i should be cooking right now... but meh.. i cant get up.. i feel so sick but im not complaining bcuz it means beany baby is growing right?
> i bought some new pre natals.. i went like 2 weeks without when i ran out.. :dohh:
> i told two of my friends im preg and what did they do :dohh: bought me loads of baby stuff.. bibs tops, socks vests baby grows etc... they are sweet but makes me nervous to have stuff early... i said its very early to be getting me stuff.. :wacko:

It's interesting cos here in country Italy (not sure if the same all over) they actually don't go buying anything until the 12wk mark, not even the parents.... :shrug: but I don't think you should worry AT ALL! It's sweet and that's all there is to it.... don't go fretting that it's early or whatever.... maybe it will give little beany more inspiration to grow big and strong.... well, not TOO big hehehe!:winkwink:


----------



## RedRose19

lol yeah.. im a small person... i can only handle small things.. LOL i know we dont buy stuff here usually... but there both like 18.. not clued one that yet.. 

yep its all ok.. just means my bubs will have plenty of clothes... how do you feel?? :hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

Not too bad.... you know what I'm getting now??? It hurts when I press on certain areas of my body! Like before I got up from a chair and went to sort of rub my back and it felt sooo sore, but like the skin or just under the skin.... weird! Even my thighs and legs..... maybe its water retention, I know that can feel like you're a bit tender.... that make sense?? Still feeling sicky after eating.... blugh..... you hun?!:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

awwwww :hugs: i had that for awhile too.. its like the skin is more sensitive.. it was sore on my arms back and legs.. im sure its normal... i had a bad back for about a week now.. like sensitive.. like a UTI but i know its a symptom of pregnancy too.. well im thirsty like all the time.. thats totally not llike me at all... my headache is finally gone yayyy but i just had dinner and i feel so full.. omg i cant eat anythin else... im prob gonna pay for it later... :dohh: :D

im so tired aswell :(


----------



## Angel_dust

Hi everyone, its been really interesting reading through this thread and seeing all the symptoms that lead up to BFPs.

Is also great to see that i'm not the only one feeling like i'm going a bit mad...i cant think of anything else at the mo apart from what might...or might not be going on. I'm 8/9 dpo and feeling headachey, sicky and so tired. The sickness part is mainly when i go to eat i just dont feel hungry and just full up.
BUt saying that...i had all this when i first came off the pill in july and was convinced..but AF arrived. I'm hoping that this time its for real and not just my body playing tricks.

I feel a bit stupid for not remembering how i felt last time i was pregnant..but it was 10 years ago...

Good luck and babydust toeveryone.x


----------



## TrishyC

Angel_dust said:


> Hi everyone, its been really interesting reading through this thread and seeing all the symptoms that lead up to BFPs.
> 
> Is also great to see that i'm not the only one feeling like i'm going a bit mad...i cant think of anything else at the mo apart from what might...or might not be going on. I'm 8/9 dpo and feeling headachey, sicky and so tired. The sickness part is mainly when i go to eat i just dont feel hungry and just full up.
> BUt saying that...i had all this when i first came off the pill in july and was convinced..but AF arrived. I'm hoping that this time its for real and not just my body playing tricks.
> 
> I feel a bit stupid for not remembering how i felt last time i was pregnant..but it was 10 years ago...
> 
> Good luck and babydust toeveryone.x

Don't worry hun... pregnancy does amazing things to our brains - turns em to mush and I think we just block it out! Even when my DD was going through things like teething etc, I didn't journal anything cos I thought I would never forget these details(!!) but now she is nearly 4 and I can't remember a darn thing hahaha! But then I don't really care about details like that - I know some women obsess about knowing when everything happened etc but well not me, so just chill hunni it's quite ok and very possible that this preg will be different anyways.....:flower:
FX'd its a BFP!:winkwink:


----------



## TrishyC

babyhopes10 said:


> awwwww :hugs: i had that for awhile too.. its like the skin is more sensitive.. it was sore on my arms back and legs.. im sure its normal... i had a bad back for about a week now.. like sensitive.. like a UTI but i know its a symptom of pregnancy too.. well im thirsty like all the time.. thats totally not llike me at all... my headache is finally gone yayyy but i just had dinner and i feel so full.. omg i cant eat anythin else... im prob gonna pay for it later... :dohh: :D
> 
> im so tired aswell :(

Yeah, I still have it this morning....ouch! 
See, even bubba's prodding you to drink more hehe! Speaking of headaches I have that cough again that makes my head feel like its gonna split in half! I remember having a really BAD cough at the beginning of my preg with giulia, but I was not worried at all.... I asked ralph to go to the herbal chemist and he came back with echinacea and something else I can't remember, and I took this stuff for a few days and it was gone! This morning however, I woke up coughing a bit and this headache and I am thinking about going to the doctors!! I mean, WTH is wrong with me?? I've gotten all concerned in my old age! And the irony is that I know full well that the doc can't give me anything!! I think I have become italianised!! Aaaaarrrrgghh!! That's it, I'm going to the herbal chemist.....!
I also feel get really hungry, then when i've had just a few mouthfuls I feel really full! Hmmm.....
How you this morning?:hugs:


----------



## emmys_james

i'm ovulating but i'm gonna randomly reply anyway XD
i wanna test next wk, i'm the most impatient person you'll meet lol
isthat too early??? ;p x


----------



## coco july

hey girls good morning,well took a test last night and this morning and both were positive :) i have an appointment at 10 this morning so i'll let you know how i get on.
thanks to trishyc and babyhopes for your messages x x fingers and toes crossed lol x x


----------



## RedRose19

> Yeah, I still have it this morning....ouch!
> See, even bubba's prodding you to drink more hehe! Speaking of headaches I have that cough again that makes my head feel like its gonna split in half! I remember having a really BAD cough at the beginning of my preg with giulia, but I was not worried at all.... I asked ralph to go to the herbal chemist and he came back with echinacea and something else I can't remember, and I took this stuff for a few days and it was gone! This morning however, I woke up coughing a bit and this headache and I am thinking about going to the doctors!! I mean, WTH is wrong with me?? I've gotten all concerned in my old age! And the irony is that I know full well that the doc can't give me anything!! I think I have become italianised!! Aaaaarrrrgghh!! That's it, I'm going to the herbal chemist.....!
> I also feel get really hungry, then when i've had just a few mouthfuls I feel really full! Hmmm.....
> How you this morning?

good morning :hugs: awww dont worry your allowed to feel concerned.. cuz remeber you have a beany baby in there  
im sorry your head hurts :( :hugs: plenty of rest.. 
i have the echinacea and ivy n thyme on its way too hun.. that might help :hugs: i hope it does.. but there is a post strike :dohh: so god knows when it will be there.. 

me.... ermmm well last night i just cudnt sleep... and now i woke this morning feeling dizzy, sick and extremely tired cuz i cudnt get to sleep :( i took the first class off... im so bad arent i :( i slept for 40 mins and feel abit better.. but i must go in for 10 cuz i have first aid... i cant miss that 
also i have an assignment due on friday :wacko: i had to pick a toy in the creche to say good and bad about.. so i picked the sand box..
my head was sore when i woke.. but its kinda of gone now.. and last night omg.. i could feel so much like twitchin and nudging i think it must be the uterus stretching.. it def wasnt gas... and i know its not the bub yet. 
hope your feeling better :hugs:


----------



## stmw

babyhopes10 said:


> im just home from the creche.. abit early cuz i felt so sick... i had to get out as i was scared id get sick in the room.. which wouldnt be nice having 10 3 year olds see that..
> but im now home and in bed.. and yes trishy i have my water :haha:
> 
> ive atempted eating some lunch.. but no luck.. i felt to nausous.. so sticking to water...
> 
> my brothers live in wrexham... which is close to england isnt it?? i was born in telford, shropshire which i think is very close to the welsh boarder lol.. i love it there :D i would love to give birth in the uk.. but i doubt thats gonna happen..

Awww hunny, im sorry your feeling poorly....Im rubbish with Geography, but Wrexham is in England isnt it?! lol i live on the literal welsh/england border, if i was any closer i would be English lol awwwww wherever you give birth its going to be magical!!

xoxoxo


----------



## stmw

Coco July congratulations on the :bfp: :dust: !!!

Babyhopes10 and TrishyC your going throught the wars arent you! I hope you both start feeling better soon!!

xoxoxo


----------



## TrishyC

emmys_james said:


> i'm ovulating but i'm gonna randomly reply anyway XD
> i wanna test next wk, i'm the most impatient person you'll meet lol
> isthat too early??? ;p x

Ah YES!!hahaha you are impatient hunni!! If you are ovulating now and you test in a weeks time you will be disappointed.... don't do it!! Gd Lk tho....xxx:flower:



coco july said:


> hey girls good morning,well took a test last night and this morning and both were positive :) i have an appointment at 10 this morning so i'll let you know how i get on.
> thanks to trishyc and babyhopes for your messages x x fingers and toes crossed lol x x

Hey awesome - congrats hun!!:happydance:xxx


----------



## TrishyC

babyhopes10 said:


> good morning :hugs: awww dont worry your allowed to feel concerned.. cuz remeber you have a beany baby in there
> im sorry your head hurts :( :hugs: plenty of rest..
> i have the echinacea and ivy n thyme on its way too hun.. that might help :hugs: i hope it does.. but there is a post strike :dohh: so god knows when it will be there..
> 
> me.... ermmm well last night i just cudnt sleep... and now i woke this morning feeling dizzy, sick and extremely tired cuz i cudnt get to sleep :( i took the first class off... im so bad arent i :( i slept for 40 mins and feel abit better.. but i must go in for 10 cuz i have first aid... i cant miss that
> also i have an assignment due on friday :wacko: i had to pick a toy in the creche to say good and bad about.. so i picked the sand box..
> my head was sore when i woke.. but its kinda of gone now.. and last night omg.. i could feel so much like twitchin and nudging i think it must be the uterus stretching.. it def wasnt gas... and i know its not the bub yet.
> hope your feeling better :hugs:

Thanks hun... and I wld try to rest but a certain little someone doesn't make it an easy venture....:dohh: Ah well, she means well when she shakes me and says MUM, OPEN YOUR EYES!! Arrghh! Sorry not complaining, altho she has become a little more defiant just lately, so I am really questioning my methods with her, cos I don't want it to be like WW3 when new bubba comes along.... hmmmm:wacko:
Oooh thanks for sending the stuff off - can't wait!!:thumbup:
Feeling dizzy huh?! Classic symptom - and don't you go feelin' bad for taking class off, its vital that you listen to your body right now...:winkwink:
I am still coughing like a bear and sometimes it feels like I may cough up my stomach (sorry!) and then my head pounding....ugh! But apart form that I am AOK!!:thumbup:
Are you ok now?...:hugs:



stmw said:


> Babyhopes10 and TrishyC your going throught the wars arent you! I hope you both start feeling better soon!!
> 
> xoxoxo

Oh I'm ok really!! I'm stoked its all happening for a beautiful reason at least!! Thanks for the well wishes! xxx:hugs:


----------



## coco july

hey girls all went well at the doctors,about 5 weeks pregnant so i'm sooo happy:) don't know how i'll cope with all these early symptoms,but hey everyone is different right??
with my first daughter brooke i only found out when i was 3 months so had my scan about 2 days after taking the test!it's going to be weird waiting sooooo long but at least i know i'm not on my own,feeling a little sick right now just sent my partner out to get me some dinner lol hope your all feeling better today xx


----------



## RedRose19

heya hun i hope u had a good day :hugs: im just relaxing now... it was soooo rainy on the way home i got soaked :( and i feel worse now... but still smiling :D:D

how are you?? my friend is stayong over too cuz her electricityis gone for the night.. 
my sickness was kinda gone today.. but i was soo thirsty and tired..


----------



## RedRose19

coco july said:


> hey girls all went well at the doctors,about 5 weeks pregnant so i'm sooo happy:) don't know how i'll cope with all these early symptoms,but hey everyone is different right??
> with my first daughter brooke i only found out when i was 3 months so had my scan about 2 days after taking the test!it's going to be weird waiting sooooo long but at least i know i'm not on my own,feeling a little sick right now just sent my partner out to get me some dinner lol hope your all feeling better today xx

congrats!!!!! :happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

where is everyone today?? :shrug:... Trishy?? are u ok hun?? how are you feeling today.. :hugs: 
im feeling abit better today apart from the massive headache... 
i got some bad news today so im abit upset :cry: my friend from school shes 5 months preggy... she got the swine flu shot and witin an hour of getting it her waters broke :cry: she has growth problems anyways shes like 4 ft.. but cuz of genetic problems, and it makes it worse cuz they said her baby cud be smaller than average... shes only 22 weeks.. they said they could maybe keep the baby in there till 24-28 weeks but 28 being the latest thats if the contractions stop :(
sorry to be bringing such bad news its just so upsetting :(


----------



## stmw

Hey everyone!

Awww babyhopes10, that news must have been terrible to hear. I hope your friend gets better soon, and hopefully those contractions will stop!! Poor baby, s/he's just itching to come out! Cheeky thing  How are you feeling today?

Ooooo i have news! Im not pregnant..........but.............i got the job in the nursery!!! Woooooooo start on the 23rd, so very soon! Eeeeek! Its just a hard decision now, whether to go to uni to do the early years degree, or work in the job get some NVQ'S and then go on to do that later?! Oooo i dont know! Anyways, i wanted to share that with you guys :D

Hope everyones good
xoxooxx


----------



## RedRose19

woooohooooooooo :wohoo: well done on getting the job :thumbup: good lluck on your first day im sure you will love it.. i think its a great job to have :D

ive still not heard anything from my friend or her family :( im hoping shes on bed rest and baby still inside... 

Trishy?? where are u?? your worrying me :(


----------



## TrishyC

I'm here girls!!! Sorry kate have been a bit absent but not on purpose....:hugs:
Sorry to hear about your friend's trauma - I will send her sticky baby vibes! Poor dear... :flower:
I have been ok, just a bit of gagging when I have a coughing attack! Ugh! But apart from that and some general aches, no complaints here!
How u feeling hun?:hugs:

STMW - Woooohhhhooooooooo!! Congrats to you babe!! have fun and just know in your heart that you will make the right choice for you - gd lk!!:happydance::hugs: (Scuse my ignorance - what are NVQ's?)


----------



## RedRose19

im glad your ok :hugs: 
thanks for the sticky baby vibes... im hoping that everything goes ok.. 
sorry about the gaggin hun :flower: but all good signs?? i hope your cough goes soon tho :hugs:

ive been feeling alot of.. twitching etc and pulling sensations from my belly downwards... i presume its the uterus stretching etc lovely feelings tho :cloud9:
even though im guessing im having a girl.. i got this weird gut feeling its a baby boy :) it was so sweet.. either i dont mind as long as healthy.. 
the sickness has stopped.. but still feel abit nausous from time to time.. last night i thought i was gonna be sick.. but i was ok after i finally got to sleep.. my tummy feels so.. tight atm... like bloated full feeling... :)
i was 6 weeks 2mor :happydance:
Trishy do you still want me to remind u theres a beany baby in there 

i was in college today and it worried me the amount of ppl in my class who dont know how to change a nappy or has even done one yet there all doing childcare lol, i was made look after a group of girls and show them how yet im at the same level as them.. it was crazy :wacko:

how is little G :)


----------



## ronnie211797

Congrats STMW woooohooo! 
BabyHopes and Trishy, I'm so glad you guys are happily preggo even though some of the symptoms may not be pleasant at least you don't have to wait around anymore. Good luck!

Hey ladies, I got a bit of light spotting, but I am due for AF tomorrow. I just don't think it's AF. I just feel pregnant, I am still experiencing the out of control hunger, no headaches and no cramps. My boobs still hurt on the sides, no where else but the sides, I am slightly nauseous, more wierd dreams and restless nights, I have minor back pain and no other symptoms at the moment. I will see if the flow gets heavier and keep you gals informed.

I am sooooooooooo hungry this morning, I woke up starving. I had some oatmeal about 7:00AM this morning and I am about to have some applesauce. I have never been this hungry except when pregnant, at least not since I've become an adult. I am extremely drain. I have very little energy. I feel like someone stuck a straw in me and drained out what little energy I had left.


----------



## RedRose19

ronnie211797 said:


> Congrats STMW woooohooo!
> BabyHopes and Trishy, I'm so glad you guys are happily preggo even though some of the symptoms may not be pleasant at least you don't have to wait around anymore. Good luck!
> 
> Hey ladies, I got a bit of light spotting, but I am due for AF tomorrow. I just don't think it's AF. I just feel pregnant, I am still experiencing the out of control hunger, no headaches and no cramps. My boobs still hurt on the sides, no where else but the sides, I am slightly nauseous, more wierd dreams and restless nights, I have minor back pain and no other symptoms at the moment. I will see if the flow gets heavier and keep you gals informed.
> 
> I am sooooooooooo hungry this morning, I woke up starving. I had some oatmeal about 7:00AM this morning and I am about to have some applesauce. I have never been this hungry except when pregnant, at least not since I've become an adult. I am extremely drain. I have very little energy. I feel like someone stuck a straw in me and drained out what little energy I had left.

sounds very promising hun :thumbup::hugs: i spotting quite bad at the start too.. i thought it was af so didn bother testing anymore but turns out spotting is a common pregnancy symptom good luck hun when u testing?


----------



## ronnie211797

Well my cycle flipping back and forth between 28 and 30 days long, I plan to hold off until the 16th at least, if my flow doesn't become heavier. I have no doubt, but I don't want to set my self up for another let down. Good luck with your little bean!


----------



## TrishyC

OMG - the nappy thing is scary isn't it? But I suppose not all girls were into dolls or babies when they were little.... I practically brought up my niece for the first few yrs, so that meant me being a very well-prepared 15 yr old! And that was cloth nappies mind! None of this easy tab stuff then....:dohh:
Altho I have to tell you this for a laugh.... my MIL has never so much as minded little G for more than an hour or so right.... well, one day a couple yrs back (when she was still in nappies) I left her with her gran for a couple hrs and we ended being a bit later than expected so she HAD to change her.... well, when we got back I was checking her out and I could feel that the nappy wasn't soaked but there was some leakage down her leg.... my MIL had put a huggies on back-to-front.... oh gosh I lost it, lol what a classic! She said she never even looked to see if there was a right or wrong way hahaha and this woman has 3 children of her own (granted that was a long time ago).... but still!
Little g is very well actually - going to kindy without complaints, she is staying away from my cough (thank goodness!) so yes all good - haven't told her the news yet... after the 12 wk scan we will tho!
I just told my girlfriend here who is also preg and she is very excited that we can share our experiences, so that's it. Just me, DH and Alli at the mo.... altho something tells me my MIL knows... she's been extra nice just lately.... hmmmm.....!
yes, I feel heavy and tight and bloated and full at the mo! Wow - glad your m/s has slowed! Awesome!
Funny you mention your gut feelings about boy/girl. When I got preg with G, both DH and I had a gut feeling it was a boy hahaha! So when she said it was a girl at the ultrasound, we were both like... oh!.... and she said to my DH, you wld prefer a boy right?... and he's like Oh NO! But it was just that we were both having the same thoughts hehe.... but as soon as it sunk in we were both delighted to be having little G on the way.... and Dh is an absolute sucker for her.... its so cute....:hugs:
Thanks for the reminder hun! :hugs: Only with the gagging every now and then I am getting reminders from bubba too now haha!


----------



## TrishyC

ronnie211797 said:


> Congrats STMW woooohooo!
> BabyHopes and Trishy, I'm so glad you guys are happily preggo even though some of the symptoms may not be pleasant at least you don't have to wait around anymore. Good luck!
> 
> Hey ladies, I got a bit of light spotting, but I am due for AF tomorrow. I just don't think it's AF. I just feel pregnant, I am still experiencing the out of control hunger, no headaches and no cramps. My boobs still hurt on the sides, no where else but the sides, I am slightly nauseous, more wierd dreams and restless nights, I have minor back pain and no other symptoms at the moment. I will see if the flow gets heavier and keep you gals informed.
> 
> I am sooooooooooo hungry this morning, I woke up starving. I had some oatmeal about 7:00AM this morning and I am about to have some applesauce. I have never been this hungry except when pregnant, at least not since I've become an adult. I am extremely drain. I have very little energy. I feel like someone stuck a straw in me and drained out what little energy I had left.

Wow - all sounds great hun! As kate asked, when are you testing??!!

EDIT - Sorry hun, just saw your response that you waiting till 16th - duh! Look forward to hearing about your BFP! FX'd....


----------



## RedRose19

awwwww yeah best not tell a three year old a secret like that yet.. :haha: lets just say my grand parents found out about my younger borhter b4 my mom wanted.. ooops :blush: i was only 3 at the time lol!!

thats funny about the nappies.. but again scary.. we also were bathing the babies today... omg they dont know what to do :shrug: whats that all about.. the teacher did it in front of them all then once it was there turn they were like.. ermmm what do i do now LOL!!! i was covering my face oh the awkwardness...
even the teacher said.. you wanna open your own crech??
but it was a good day :flower: i must say ive not bathed a new born b4 but i know what to do.. though ive bathed a 6 month old lol awwww ur better off wearing a towel the amount they splash u :haha: so cute...

i cant wait to do all of that.. 

im glad your bubs is letting u know they are there :hugs: my mother wud be the type to know your preg b4 u even no.. so maybe she does..
i remeber b4 my cousin was preggo only 8 weeks or summit and my mom said to me omg shes preg i was like nahhhh shes not then 4 weeks later my cousin was like omg im 12 weeks preggy and didnt know.. do mothers have x ray eyes?? lol!!
glad little G is well :bunny:

awwww how cute i bet ye were so happy to know what you were having... :) were not gonna find out.. so its team green for me lol untill july but we picked some more names last night.. we both said its def thomas if a boy and we both like anna for a girl :)


----------



## lil_angel

HI

Im 7dpo today.....and the wait is killing me!!! Testin around about the 20th Nov

Lil x


----------



## TrishyC

Well weren't you a cheeky one tellin' the news like that hahaha how cute!!
About the bathing of babes.... I loved how in the hospital when G was born, because I was in bed after the c-section, they showed ralph how to bath her.... soooo cute, we even have it on video tape - he was such a trooper and loved it all. He was into it from the beginning bless him!
And yes they do get very splashy as time goes on!!
Yeah, I'm so sure my MIL knows..... I kinda hope she doesn't but then it's not totally bad if she does cos she might be nicer.... hehehe.:blush:

Thanks for little G's bunny.... awww.... I have been darting back and forth from the computer to colouring-in with her - she just loves it....a real artist!:cloud9:
I like your name choices too.... very traditional and strong. I have an aunty Anna, and wld like the name myself if she didn't have it.... I am against picking a name if someone else in the family has it....:wacko:
Great that you agree too!! Phew!:thumbup:

lil_angel - hang in there hun, good idea to wait another week!:thumbup:


----------



## lil_angel

Thanks Trishy C :)


----------



## RedRose19

awwwww its great when they love to draw.. and paint :D its sweet.. 

yeah im usually against a name if a family member has it.. but my cousin is called tommy.. but hes a cousin i only met when i was 17 so i figure.. i still wanna use it lol and his is tommy and i wanna called our bub thomas... :)

im glad u like the names... it took me and david ages to agree on a girls name :dohh: hes so picky.. he wanted a very girly cute name 



> Great that you agree too!! Phew!

 agree too about what... sorry if i being silly.. preggy brain im sure..

awwwwww thats so cute about the bathing i hope they do that for david cuz he really doesnt havent got a clue about bathing or nappies.. or really anything.. hes never held ababy b4.. :wacko: alot of teaching to do..

just had a early dinner yummm.. what u having for dinner tonight??


----------



## TrishyC

I meant that you and David agree on the names!! hahaha - man you have preggy brain baaaaaad!!!:haha:

Don't worry bout David he will learn quick enough!

Dinner.... hmmmm.... left overs from today! We had another massive lunch for R and the guys helping him at the house and there are ALWAYS left-overs, so some tuna pasta and some chicken - easy!! 
What did you have - if you can remember that far back.... hehehe sorry..... just having a dig hehe... :hugs:


----------



## stmw

babyhopes10 said:


> woooohooooooooo :wohoo: well done on getting the job :thumbup: good lluck on your first day im sure you will love it.. i think its a great job to have :D
> 
> ive still not heard anything from my friend or her family :( im hoping shes on bed rest and baby still inside...

Awww thanks!! I hope so, im a bit nervous but it should be fun!!

Aww well im sending positive vibes to her!!

xoxoxox


----------



## stmw

TrishyC said:


> STMW - Woooohhhhooooooooo!! Congrats to you babe!! have fun and just know in your heart that you will make the right choice for you - gd lk!!:happydance::hugs: (Scuse my ignorance - what are NVQ's?)

Thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuu!! NVQ'S are national vocational qualifications, they help you progress in whatever ones you do... =) i dont think they do them in Italy, so your not ignorant! lol

xoxox


----------



## stmw

ronnie211797 said:


> Congrats STMW woooohooo!
> BabyHopes and Trishy, I'm so glad you guys are happily preggo even though some of the symptoms may not be pleasant at least you don't have to wait around anymore. Good luck!
> 
> Hey ladies, I got a bit of light spotting, but I am due for AF tomorrow. I just don't think it's AF. I just feel pregnant, I am still experiencing the out of control hunger, no headaches and no cramps. My boobs still hurt on the sides, no where else but the sides, I am slightly nauseous, more wierd dreams and restless nights, I have minor back pain and no other symptoms at the moment. I will see if the flow gets heavier and keep you gals informed.
> 
> I am sooooooooooo hungry this morning, I woke up starving. I had some oatmeal about 7:00AM this morning and I am about to have some applesauce. I have never been this hungry except when pregnant, at least not since I've become an adult. I am extremely drain. I have very little energy. I feel like someone stuck a straw in me and drained out what little energy I had left.

Thankyou!!!

I hope its not AF lots of :dust: for you!! Make sure you get some more sleep! Need all the energy you can get!! xoxoxox


----------



## TrishyC

stmw said:


> Thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuu!! NVQ'S are national vocational qualifications, they help you progress in whatever ones you do... =) i dont think they do them in Italy, so your not ignorant! lol
> 
> xoxox

Cheers hun! Feel better about that now!:thumbup:


----------



## RedRose19

TrishyC said:


> I meant that you and David agree on the names!! hahaha - man you have preggy brain baaaaaad!!!:haha:
> 
> Don't worry bout David he will learn quick enough!
> 
> Dinner.... hmmmm.... left overs from today! We had another massive lunch for R and the guys helping him at the house and there are ALWAYS left-overs, so some tuna pasta and some chicken - easy!!
> What did you have - if you can remember that far back.... hehehe sorry..... just having a dig hehe... :hugs:

we had steak sandwiches with chips... :blush: bad i know but we had been good all week so we decided to have a nice yummy filling dinner..
i know my memory has gone so bad.. :nope: 
im down home with my mom again cuz its her birthday tuesday and i wont see her cuz of college and shes going to the uk for a week.
we rarely agree on names.. boy names we mostly do.. but girls.. davids soooo picky :dohh: i love venessa.. but he hates it :( said doesnt sound very babyish im lke well nessa for when there younger then they can change it when older.. but no.. oh well i tried lol.
he didnt like kayleigh.. or willow or brooke.. ugh!!! he suggested margeret i was like omg no!! 
so.. Anna is where we got so far :D after allll that it will prob be a boy :haha:

i have this constant full feeling now :cloud9: it feels so nice... hehe do u get it?


----------



## RedRose19

good morning ladies... :D

how is everyone?? 

im 6 weeks today... omg that week went quickly..im feeling happy that there is no more spotting.. and next week is my first scan :happydance:

also last night i had the most amazing dream... i dreamt i had a baby bump, me and OH were on our way to the hospital and soon as i got there ihad the baby, and it was a tiny baby boy he had dark hair and they laid him next to me... :cloud9: it felt so real... i woke up and was abit like... awww it was only a dream :( 

i feel so much more excited today.. wow it took a whole week for it to sink in.. :Wacko:


----------



## TrishyC

Hi everyone!!

Kate - your discussion with DF about names cracked me up! I know what he means that some names don't sound babyish.... but how on earth does does he figure "margaret" to be babyish!!:rofl: By the way.... does he know that they actually grow up and don't remain babies.... hehehe:haha: Sorry... it was just sooo cute.

6 Weeks!? Wow, yay! I will be finished 6 wks on Monday - Eeeek! It is starting to sink in with me too.....:baby: I have booked my NT scan for 4th jan but I am not sure when to have just a stickybeak scan before then.... maybe at 8 or 9 wks.... we saw little G's HB at 9wks.... so.... will prob wait till then - think it will be 7th Dec.

Your dream sounds delightful! I actually dreamed last night that I was spotting (!) but it was only a touch and really light in colour and I wasn't worried at all.... hmmmm....:shrug:
You know what my latest thing is..... when I am having these cough attacks, not only do I gag, but a little bit of pee escapes....!! Veeeery frustrating... But still not complaining!
Hugs to you....:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

haha im glad someone else understands that aspect to the names :rofl: 

im in abit of a pickle today.. abit pissed off and abit worried.. sorry for the language.. but wait till u hear this..
i have a "friend" who ive known sincei was 12.. we went to school together..and she never liked david.. even thou david tried his best for her to like him and hes always nice to her etc..
i think its cuz she doesnt like men... annwayy start of this year she started being nice to me and david.. saying how she was silly etc.. me thinking ok.. maybe she really is sorry turns out she was using me to tell her parents she was staying with me in the city but she was actually staying with a girl shes goiing out with :wacko: sorry if i confused u.. but i ran into her mother in town and she ws like.. i thought rachel was staying with u.. i was like huh??!!?? ermmmm no first ive heard of it :dohh:

sorry for the long novel just had to get that out of my system. her poor mother is now so upset and worried as she doesnt know where she is so i now ive been dragged into this and her parents think ive kept it quiet from them.. so im feeling overall stressed out today and not good at all :(

and now ive started getting horrible cramps and back pain.. :cry: im sorry for the long whinge i hope your having a better day than me,,


----------



## ronnie211797

Hey Ladies,
How's it going? I am managing my day ok. I am very sleepy and I slept soooooo much last night. I even slept in the car on the way to the train and on the train into work. I just feel pregnant. I haven't felt any symptoms to lead me to believe AF is on her way as or yet. My spotting has slowed and is on and off, nothing heavy. I am getting ssome sharp pains in my sides and a pulling pinching type sensation in my lower abdomen. I am extremely gassy. No headache, good sign for me. My throat is a little sore and I have been coughing on and off with some sneezing. My nose is stuffy and my mood is blah today. Like I am just so tired please don't bother me! I have been nauseous on and off all morning and my temp is still high. I have been unable to hold off on bathroom breaks for more than an hour. It seems I go to the bathroom every 45 mins. I just want to go home and lay down and sleep! Another thing, that happens when AF comes around, chocolate cravings; they are just non existent. In fact I can't even eat chocolate.

Things seem promising, but I won't get my hopes up just yet. Ok, just a little, but not too much. I will keep you guys informed.


----------



## TrishyC

Wow ronnie! Your positivity is awesome!! You go girl!! Get that BFP!!:happydance:

Kate - sounds like your "friend" rach is in more of a pickle than you babe!! Don't worry about it - shake it off!! YOU have much bigger and better things to worry about now...... you're a mummy.... YOU and your health are priority number one.... let go of that high school kids/lying to your folks crap! Sorry hun.... just want you to see that it's soooo NOT important in the greater scheme of things......not compared with you, DH and little bean....:hugs:
if I were you I'd go soak in a nice hot/warm bath..... in fact if I had a bath then I would go soak myself in it.... but I don't....:nope: oh poo...:cry: I want a bath!! [email protected]@dy hormones.....:wacko:

EDIT - sorry hun, I wasn't implying that it was your crap, but in fact your friends crap...


----------



## RedRose19

awwwwwww we have a bath but i dunno if i could get in it and out with this back pain :cry: my friend has just called me saying how come u didn lie for me blah blah i was like grrrr i didnlie for u but i didn grass her up either..
anyway 

thanks hun :hugs: i hate being dragged into stressful situations like that im just gonna try relax... 

how are you and little G :bunny: :D


----------



## TrishyC

That's the best idea hun.... to relax....:sleep:

Me and little G are well thanks....:thumbup: She has me printing off colouring pages from the internet with different characters so she can colour them in.... she is obsessed!! I have to buy more paper on monday cos she is about to clear me out! Now we have pages of ponies, fairies, princesses, disney and looney tune characters all over the house! They are out drying cos after colouring them she puts dabs of glitter glue on them.... soooo cute and she is very clever at it too..... bless her!:cloud9:
Got to go off with her now cos we about to colour in tinkerbell fairies!!:thumbup:


----------



## RedRose19

awwwwwww bless thats so sweet... once they start something they just dont wanna stop :) its sweet.. i hope you have fun :thumbup:

im graduating in two weeks wow thats gone quick.. one sec we were in october talking about it ages away and now its the middle of novemeber :wacko: my teddy bear is coming :happydance: and my friend Naomi so i wont be alone :D she and her OH share the house we live in at the moment we let them use the spare room for college its a three bed room house.. the third room will be for LO :D so exciting


----------



## TrishyC

Oh how great that you will have david and your friwnd coming to grad.... and after all that talk that you were gonna be all alone... tut... that's wonderful, will make it all the more spesh....:hugs: Good idea to let a room out to your college friends, do you think they will hang around long once bubs is there screamin her box off hahaha! Sorry, sure it will be just fine!
Ok so I'm already over this colouring fest that giulia has me taking part in....:dohh: she just keeps going and going!! Now she's asking me to sharpen pencils that have worn down (almost all of them!) aarrgggh! I have no patience at the mo.... just as well my MIL is making dinner tonight.... see, told you she was acting nicer..... hmmm..... she must know......:wacko:


----------



## RedRose19

haha maybe she does know  its ok though cuz u can relax with G :) even if it is sharpening pencils lol making great memories together :flower:

well our house is abit odd tbh.. the first floor is an office for a medical centre, then second floor is our house, its kinda like an apartment but not really, second floor has 2 bed rooms bath room living room and the kitchen then the third floor is our bed room and the 4th room but is smallest perfect for a nursery :D so being on the third floor they wouldnt really hear the baby from there bedrooms etc.. we did them a favour at the start of the year.. and both love kids.. the babys not due till july and the lease is up then.. so they have plenty of time to move out if they want to.. but im sure they wont mind my best friend naomi is already ok with it and very excited.. i was thinking about calling my bubs naomi if its a girl.. just cuz she will be the god mother :D and its a nice name i think.. 

i bet your mil knows... maybe she saw the test.. or hear u talking to R about it?? :shrug: or just "knows"... who knows.. my mom gave me a speech today about rising children is not what i think... i was abit like well do u know what i think its like i know its not all cuddles and smiles but i know its worth it :thumbup: and i wudnt rather be doing anything else


----------



## TrishyC

You know what hun? NOBODY is ever 100% ready for children and what they bring. It don't matter what your age or what you're like! Some will find it easier and more natural but I don't think you can expect a person who has not had children to be totally aware of what they are facing. But that's the fun part!! And as long as you are prepared to learn from them, you will be just fine.... I think the people who struggle in raising kids are those that stubbornly think it is them who have to teach their kids everything and are closed off to learning valuable lessons from these little darlings.... just MAO of course hahaha!
Your home is laid out a bit unusual, but sounds like it will work with the privacy you will have upstairs... and your friends sound sweet! The name, Naomi, is lovely and I think she wld be super-chuffed about that!
I don't know how my MIL cld know apart from just "knowing" cos the test is in our room and has never been left out anywhere.... ralph and I don't talk about it around here much and plus my MIL is a bit deaf.... altho, as the saying goes: There is no more deaf a man as one who does bnot wish to hear..... so maybe she has "selective hearing" if u know what I mean!!:haha: Or she may have heard me gagging in the bathroom after a coughing fit..... or maybe she doesn't actually know at all. Last time with G she said she knew mainly cos I stopped drinking coffee, but now I don't drink much anyway so she wouldn't be seein any difference.... oh who knows! I just don't know if I can wait till jan to tell my mum and my sister.... I know they'd go shopping straight away!!:thumbup:
Oh but then thinking of that makes me homesick.... cos I'd like to go shopping with them.....:cry: oh man, I hate this distance thing sometimes....
How's your back hun....?:hugs:


----------



## Adela Quested

babyhopes10 said:


> we rarely agree on names.. boy names we mostly do.. but girls.. davids soooo picky :dohh: i love venessa.. but he hates it :( said doesnt sound very babyish im lke well nessa for when there younger then they can change it when older.. but no.. oh well i tried lol.

Haha that is hilarious, please don't tell me that he is one of these people who wants to call their baby "Tootsie" or "Sonny" and forgets that the child will grow up someday and may want to be taken seriously in a business meeting or down at the Working Man's Club!

I can pretty much guarantee you that everyone who is called Venessa (or Vanessa) was a baby once :haha:

PS no offence intended to anyone who is called Tootsie or Sonny or who has named their kids one of those :winkwink:


----------



## RedRose19

yeah i totally agree thats there is always more to learn with kids.. its constantly a learning curve... but you go with what you know and feels right for you.. everyone is ready at different times for children etc... and if anyone has a problem with that then meh i dont care :D 
as long as my OH is also ready and wanting.. then thats all that matters to me.. i think hes more broody than i was :haha: 

ohhh she might of noticed something.. or maybe just being nice.. who knows. im sure my parents both know... my dad keeps wanting to feed me :wacko: i feel like shoutingdo i look like a need to eat... :blush: i look like ive eaten too much... *sigh* also i used to have the ability to ermmm tense my belly in hehehe but now i cant as i feel so bloated.. and my tummy has gone rock hard 

awwww im sorry about the distance thing ... my mom is the same her sister and mother live in the uk.. while she lives in ireland alto she gets home sick she wudnt leave ireland lol.. 
i get home sick to live in the uk alot.. esp when my nephews and niece are over there... if something happens i wanna be there.. its hard sometimes..

sure why not tell your mother and sister now... :flower: i know your prob dying to hehe
i dont have a sister to share this with.. which makes me abit sad... but itsok cuz ive got a bump buddy to share it all with :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## RedRose19

Adela Quested said:


> babyhopes10 said:
> 
> 
> we rarely agree on names.. boy names we mostly do.. but girls.. davids soooo picky :dohh: i love venessa.. but he hates it :( said doesnt sound very babyish im lke well nessa for when there younger then they can change it when older.. but no.. oh well i tried lol.
> 
> Haha that is hilarious, please don't tell me that he is one of these people who wants to call their baby "Tootsie" or "Sonny" and forgets that the child will grow up someday and may want to be taken seriously in a business meeting or down at the Working Man's Club!
> 
> I can pretty much guarantee you that everyone who is called Venessa (or Vanessa) was a baby once :haha:
> 
> PS no offence intended to anyone who is called Tootsie or Sonny or who has named their kids one of those :winkwink:Click to expand...

haha i tried pointing that out to him also.. i think he hears what he wants to.. like trishy said selective hearing :haha:

he wants a girly name :dohh: and i think Venessa O'Shea sounds like a very indepantant women name like sucess full i dunno does that sound stupid?? :wacko:

oh well its def a no from him on that name ill keep trying tho :winkwink:


----------



## TrishyC

Gosh I know what you mean about not being able to hold your belly in!!hahaha Mine is already big and now its big and hard!! Argh! Maybe that's how my MIL knows!lol
Yeah, you two will be just fine.... if you're broody now, imagine looking down at that little face that gets a little more like yours every time you look at it....:cry: it's so beautiful!!
About the distance thing - I don't always feel like that but I guess its times like this that I miss the contact between my female family members.... but I'm glad I have my belly buddy too....:hugs: and while I do have a big sister, I always wished I had a little one to lay all my wisdom onto and to coddle.... I hope its ok that I look upon you that way.....?!:winkwink::hugs:

I think I will tell them after my first scan.... yep maybe round G's bday....?

We just had dinner and I feel like I ate a lead balloon..... ohohohhoohh :sick: not good....:nope:

PS - I like the name venessa..... but I happen to know of 2 (not very well) but they are both crazy.... one is crazy in an eccentric kind of kooky way and the other is loopy, round the twist kind of crazy.... sorry hun, just trying to make it easier for you if you don't get to use it haha! Wow, I think I'm crazy!
Hope you don't think I am.....:wacko: hehe...:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

awwww how could i think your crazy :hugs: 

awwwwwwwwww you know your the sweetest thing.. im perfectly ok with that. :D i always wanted a sister i even remember asking my parents cud i havea sister when i was like 4-6 :wacko: i remember they said no way, no more thank you!! one girl is enough.. not sure what they were trying to implying hehe :haha: i was an angel...:angelnot: 
but also it made me and my mom closer... i mean im the only girl and my mom is thankful for having at least one girl.. she has 2 step sons and two sons lol and my grand parents only have two grand daughters altogether not many girls in our family..
and in davids family its the same so no aunties for my bubs.. well now they do :D 

im sorry to hear u feel abit sick... maybe its cuz your mil coooked :shrug: haha nah only messing . yep that sounds like a good idea, i think we will tell davids parents after xmas.. im sure they wont be a thrilled as my parents will be.. but meh they will be ok after a while.. 
hun im so bad i cant stop craving salt.. i even asked on the pregnancy section is it normal and why.. cuz lately i wanna put it on everything.. i dunno why...


----------



## TrishyC

Awwwww.... thanks hun!! Or should I say, sis....awwww hehe!:winkwink:
Sounds like you were a handful hun! Don't go chokin on that halo....:haha:
I would be honoured to be a surrogate aunt for bubs - eeeek! 

:rofl::rofl::rofl: That was a cracker about my mil cooking lol!! Good point really.... hmmmm...... hehe

Craving salt huh?? Maybe you could try having some of those fitness drinks that have salt in them for exercising.... cld ease the cravings and will give you fluids at the same time....? Dunno, otherwise just be sure your water intake is up there if you are taking in a lot of salt..... I know, here comes the nagging..... NO I'll stop right there! See! I did it! No nagging.....:thumbup:

Hun.... I am off to bed soon.... gotta get miss muffet off first, hopefully without a struggle (last few nights have been like WW3 cos she just doesn't want to know about going bed)..... *sigh*..... confused really, cos she ain't sleepin in the day anymore so I reckon by 9pm she should be tired, right? WRONG! Oh well, we'll get there.... Let me know if you have any ideas up your child-care sleeves...:thumbup: g'night then lil sis....:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

awwwww how sweet :hugs: well im very chuffed :D

as for the not wanting to go to bed thats a very normal thing for children her age tbh... shes nearly 4.. so sleep is not something bothering her right now lol the only thing i can suggest giving her a warm shower as u have no bath lol and put some of them baby oils in her skin a it will moisture her skin and 2 make her fall sleepy and out like a light.. it works for my 4 year old nephew hes become difficult to get to bed too and now he always asks for the magic baby stuff b4 bed :rofl: 
like baby johnsons jasmine and camomile i think it is.. its in a purple bottle.. 

as for the salts im just terrified of having too much salt but dont want my bubs lacking in anything.. its hard really to know whats best... ill just try to balance it i guess..


----------



## TrishyC

Good morning hun!!

Yes, I could try the bath/shower thing with G... we used to have more of a routine so that could be the prob... have to make a regular bath time (we have a large plastic baby bath that she still fits into!) Good idea about the massage oil too....!:hugs:

Re: the salt.... I think if you're craving it then you shouldn't worry too much, as long as you re-hydrate yourself during the day (gee, that water lecture just keeps coming up doesn't it??!!:dohh:)

So how you feeling today!?:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

good morning :hugs:

lol its ok i realise the importance of needin enough water so its ok and as a person who usually forgets its prob a good thing u remind me lol.. lately though ive been drinking so much cuz my body is always wanting it..
im ok i didn get any sleep last night :shrug: i dunno what thats about.. i had abit of a tummy discomfort.. not painful.. just felt weird and i couldnt get comfortable so all night i was moving turning one side then the next.. so i never really slept
other than that im alright.. :D

how are you feeling :hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

I'm feeling ok.... was better before but DH came back from our house for lunch today and was having a bit of a gripe about the work to be done and in no uncertain terms made me understand that we aren't even gonna be able to move into our place for at least another few months....:cry: I'm so stressed about it it's killin me tbh... I thought I was doing well having accepted delay after delay and now another one....:growlmad: I so want to spend some relaxed happy time during this pregnancy and all I can see is us being stressed to the max up until the birth and then probably far worse afterwards.... sorry.... but its just f'in crap.....:nope: Not happy jan!


----------



## RedRose19

awwwww sweetie.. dont stress its ok :hugs: dont forget you got a little bub in there :D your gonna have a baby!!! :wohoo: how exciting!!!
.. and im sure your house will be done soon... the weeks will fly by with being pregnant and b4 u know you will be sitting in your new house with a baby bump, OH and your little G.. :) 
im here for you so vent alll u want :hugs: im sorry if it didnt help.. :hugs:
i know how u feel about the stress etc.. im stressing too.. but cuz of college.. and money.. :nope: i know its shity now but it wil be ok. ive saved money for the bubs since he start of the summer thats grand but college is just loves to charge us for everything or anything right now :dohh: and im meant to be getting my college grant like ages ago but they are delayed grrr oh well i know it will be ok :flower:
im excited cuz i keep thinking of my brothers wedding in august and how fun it will be to bring LO with us to the uk :cloud9: and everyone will get to meet him/her 
i keep nearly saying to mom how long does it take to get a passport lol!! my mom had her first around june/july so i was asking her questions about her first pregnancy.. she didn get any m/s at all.. so maybe i wont cuz mine has stopped completely only get a few spells of nausea now and again.. 

anyway sorry for the novel :hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

Thank you my sweet.......:hugs: Of course you help, I have no one here who understands or even tries for that matter so it means a lot that I can vent to u when I like.....:kiss: You're a gem! I will write more later gotta go right now to bring something to ralph that he needs at our house.... catch ya later babe!:hugs:


EDIT: Hi I'm back! Didn't take as long as I thought! 
Back to what you wrote me... You're right that I gotta keep thinking of little bub in there... the thing is that that is sometimes what makes me stress more. Like I said i want to enjoy this pregnancy! I want to sit with little G and R and my bump and be happy, not stressed about moving house so late in the game..... oh it's prob just hormones but I feel really shitty right now....:nope:
I am sorry that you are feeling stressed about the college stuff. I know it can get pretty expensive to study and you did a great thing by saving up some money beforehand - very smart move! So be proud of yourself for that and don't forget that you will be earning more money before you know it! Things can only get better.... (should take my own medicine huh?!)
Oooh one more thing - Sorry hun I didn't get the passport thing you wrote - cos doesn't your mum already know??:shrug:


----------



## RedRose19

sorry i didnt realise u had wrote back cuz it doesnt show up when u edit lol sorry i sud of checked it..
well yeah she knew about the spotting etc but i thought i had a chemical and taut i def wasnt preg.. so thats the last thing she knew so she doesnt actually know i am preggers right now.. confusing?? sorry lol i just thought actually its better if i dont say i am till at least xmas?? seems like a good family time to tell them :) im so excited i was thinking of telling my oldest brother does he mind adding a member to the wedding list.. :haha: davids finally got his head around that there is a baby there hes so excited now he was b4.. but its actually sunk in now that hes gonna be a daddy.
we will have a great summer :hugs: i told him we will have to be quick with passports etc.. as for travelling with a 4-6 week old baby :dohh: that might be abit hard.. cuz were going on the ferry not flying.. if i can get away without having to fly i will hehe..

and i think its prob better cuz u can walk around the ferry and get a cabin if u want so it sud be easier that way.. 

im sorry your stressing hun :( :hugs: im sure the house will be done soon hun

ohhh i forgot to tell u... :blush: i went to the docs today about my sore hips (i was complaining :haha:) saying how can at 6 weeks i be having such bad hip pain and she pushed on my tummy and she thinks im more 8 weeks than 6 weeks.. i was like are u sure its not just me haha!! she thinks im 8 weeks :shock: i said i cudnt be cuz i tested and didn get a result till so late i thought i was 6 weeks. said it might of just not been filtering into my urine.. then she said OR... its more than one!!!! :shock: (personally i think its just me) lol guess we have to wait untill our first scan :D


----------



## TrishyC

OMG How exciting!!!! Imagine that - 2 bubs!! Aaaaaaaarrrghh!!!:happydance:
Even the fact that you are further along is exciting!! Bet you can't wait for that scan!! Woohoooooo!! I am sooo excited for you hun!!......:hugs:
And that's fab about your mum, I thought she had come along to all the apts and seen everything, but much better this way cos you get some time for you and david to absorb it all... Christmas will be a perfect time.....:hugs:
You impress me with your maturity kate, I think that was well thought out.... or was that TAUT out hehehe!:kiss:
Sounds like you will have some more time to get those passports sorted then hey?!
Sorry bout the editing thing, I didn't realise either that it wouldn't update the time.... oooops!:dohh:
I bet you're dyin for that first scan.... hehe..... awwwww.....:hugs:


----------



## Delamere19

I'm about 12 or 13 dpo. I have had some symptoms on and off. Had sore boobs for a few weeks. They are worse now but that could be cos the witch is due at the weekend. I felt really periody last week like I could come on any day and have had some light headed spells. It's hard to know if its all in my head but my boobs are the worst. They feel bigger and feel painful from the inside if that makes sense. It's my 1st cycle so could this be cos I came off bc last month?


----------



## RedRose19

yeah!!! im sooooo excited... i just wanna know.. either way ill be soo happy :D.. it cud also explain why my tummy has gone rock hard and is abit more out.. i really wanna know now :happydance: 
but it is abit scary... two bubs .. :shock: i mean i hope im gonna be a good enough mother for that.. its just something i need to be good at.. ive always wanted to be a good mother... either way it will be sooner than i taut too.. exciting.. but im nervous now lol!! but im sure thats normal.. right??

awwww thanks hun :kiss: ive been questioned about my age b4.. ppl dont believe me when i tell them im 18.. there like what??


----------



## RedRose19

Delamere19 said:


> I'm about 12 or 13 dpo. I have had some symptoms on and off. Had sore boobs for a few weeks. They are worse now but that could be cos the witch is due at the weekend. I felt really periody last week like I could come on any day and have had some light headed spells. It's hard to know if its all in my head but my boobs are the worst. They feel bigger and feel painful from the inside if that makes sense. It's my 1st cycle so could this be cos I came off bc last month?

sounds very promising to me :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## Delamere19

babyhopes10 said:


> yeah!!! im sooooo excited... i just wanna know.. either way ill be soo happy :D.. it cud also explain why my tummy has gone rock hard and is abit more out.. i really wanna know now :happydance:
> but it is abit scary... two bubs .. :shock: i mean i hope im gonna be a good enough mother for that.. its just something i need to be good at.. ive always wanted to be a good mother... either way it will be sooner than i taut too.. exciting.. but im nervous now lol!! but im sure thats normal.. right??
> 
> awwww thanks hun :kiss: ive been questioned about my age b4.. ppl dont believe me when i tell them im 18.. there like what??

I'm sure you will be a great mother hun. xxxx


----------



## Delamere19

babyhopes10 said:


> Delamere19 said:
> 
> 
> I'm about 12 or 13 dpo. I have had some symptoms on and off. Had sore boobs for a few weeks. They are worse now but that could be cos the witch is due at the weekend. I felt really periody last week like I could come on any day and have had some light headed spells. It's hard to know if its all in my head but my boobs are the worst. They feel bigger and feel painful from the inside if that makes sense. It's my 1st cycle so could this be cos I came off bc last month?
> 
> sounds very promising to me :thumbup: :happydance:Click to expand...

Oooh I hope so. I'm not sure whether to test or to wait. I'm moving house this week too so it's an exciting week!!


----------



## RedRose19

Delamere19 said:


> babyhopes10 said:
> 
> 
> yeah!!! im sooooo excited... i just wanna know.. either way ill be soo happy :D.. it cud also explain why my tummy has gone rock hard and is abit more out.. i really wanna know now :happydance:
> but it is abit scary... two bubs .. :shock: i mean i hope im gonna be a good enough mother for that.. its just something i need to be good at.. ive always wanted to be a good mother... either way it will be sooner than i taut too.. exciting.. but im nervous now lol!! but im sure thats normal.. right??
> 
> awwww thanks hun :kiss: ive been questioned about my age b4.. ppl dont believe me when i tell them im 18.. there like what??
> 
> I'm sure you will be a great mother hun. xxxxClick to expand...

awww thanks :cry: it means alot to me.. its hard to feel like a good mother after march.. :cry:


----------



## RedRose19

im just feeling so so upset right now... :cry: :cry: my friend lost her baby at 22 weeks ... her waters broke and they cudnt stop it... i just feel so sad.. :(


----------



## Delamere19

Aw that is really sad. It really breaks my heart to hear things like that.

Lot's of :hugs: to her xxx


----------



## RedRose19

she had a little girl :cry: im totally crushed for her.. :(


----------



## Delamere19

It's horrible for her. Life can be cruel sometimes thats for sure.

xxx


----------



## TrishyC

Oh hunni..... I am so so sorry.... it makes it hard to feel your own happiness when something like that happens.....:nope: I am sending you and your friend big big :hugs:.....

And you don't need to question your ability to be a good mother.... with a heart as big and as sweet as yours, you will be just wonderful.....:hugs: What happened in march was not your fault, you have to know that.:flower:
I'm off to bed babe..... Sleep tight hun.....:hugs:


Delamere - I have all fingers and toes X'd hun.... !:winkwink:


----------



## stmw

babyhopes10 said:


> im just feeling so so upset right now... :cry: :cry: my friend lost her baby at 22 weeks ... her waters broke and they cudnt stop it... i just feel so sad.. :(

Babyhopes10, im so sorry for your friends loss :( 

xoxoxo


----------



## RedRose19

hiya ladies.. today was hard.. but still went to crech today.. but when i was there i got a call from ym best friends OH saying he was minding a 10 month old baby and he cudnt get her to stop crying lol so i had to leave early and go help them out.. 

and last night i didn get any sleep.. i was sick all night ugh!!... so :nope: not feeling to great today... i need some pma 

i hope your all well :hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

Awwww..... sending you a big box of PMA with a huge red ribbon on it!... and a cuddle....:hugs: Well done for saving the day for your friend too. So what was your secret to getting the LO to stop crying then??
Sorry you feeling sick hun.... early night for you tonight then....:sleep:
It's a tough time for you, but just have to keep thinking of that little bean of yours....:baby::hugs:

I am feeling ok, cough has subsided somewhat - yay!:happydance: Which means no gagging today, but I do feel icky just looking at certain foods. Today I made pasta with cream, bacon and mushrooms (which I normally LOVE) and my stomach was turning while I stirred it..... ugh.... hate that feeling - sux for a foodie like me hahaha! :haha:


----------



## RedRose19

i would love to be sitting at your house right now having some of that for dinner :cry:.. im so emotional.. its so silly.. 

well when i got there him, and two of his mates cudnt get her to stop crying.. and it was bcuz her nappy was the wrong way round.. and she was so tired bless...

as for going to bed early.. i wish i have a huge assignment due wednesday morning.. not one bit done.. :( it prob take me 5 hours to do so tonight and 2 2mor... 
my tummy feels like its tired.. i dunno if that makes sense.. like ive done alot of sit ups.. 
and last night :blush: we bd cuz we hadnt since like ages ago lol and well :blush: i got sick right after poor david never seen him so worried 
hes cooking for me right now :cloud9: 

all i wanna do is go to sleep.. 

yayyy the cough is gone :happydance: :D i think i caught it tho LOL also the fire alarms went off in the crech today.. omg the panic to get 30 kids out safely.. having 30 kids crying is not a nice thing to listen to aswell as the fire alarm.. :dohh: 

so can i come over for dinner :) lol


----------



## TrishyC

Oh you bet ya hun! Dishing up right now actually.... hurry!:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

:) thanks hun... 

ive been abit cheered up :D my friends sister came over with her cutie pie daughter shes 10 months and just the sweetest thing... funny how babies can heal u :flower: it was sweet..

how was your dinner? i just had mine ahhhh i feel satisfied hehe


----------



## luv2lift

4 or 5 dpo not sure...last night a bit of red blood in clear jelly discharge...been peeing like every 45 minutes...the smell of anything cooking makes me wanna be sick, and crampy aching feeling in my stomach (that i'm not sure cuz i'm working graveyeards for a few night and my meals get all messed up) could be hunger pains?

still so long to wait :growlmad:


----------



## TrishyC

luv2lift - are you sure you are only 4 or 5dpo?? You have some strong symptoms (including possible IB) for so few days after ov.... that sounds to me like you would be 7 or 8dpo at least! Gd Lk!:flower:


Kate - glad you feeling a bit cheered up hunni - yeah, kids have an amazing ability for that!! Natural healers.... shame they grow up....:dohh:
We had that for lunch and still made me feel icky looking at it on the plate.... for dinner I felt like pizza (homemade of course!) so luckily there was some in the freezer from last time and so just stuck in the oven.... my kind of meal if I can help it! Was at the shops this morning looking for something I could eat easily in the car before my course started.... everything looked gross.... ended up buying bananas and almonds (not like me!) Anyway, only after a handful of almonds did it occur to me that they are loaded with vit A which I think we are supposed to steer clear of..... grrrrr, I hate this analysing we have to do.......:growlmad:
My MIL gave me the ABSOLUTE SH!!!!!!!!!TS today..... I just can't stick her right now.... sorry....ugh!:nope:
How are today sweet....?:hugs:


----------



## ronnie211797

Upsetting as it is, AF got me. I however am not extremely upset. I'd like to continue trying, but my fiance doesn't want to continue trying. 

I have been experiencing the symptoms of pregnancy and a lot stronger than I should, being AF showed up. I wanted to know why, and my fiance of all people suggested that I might have endometriosis. I called my doctor and she said it is a very real possibility as endometriosis can mimic the sypmtoms of both PMS and Pregnancy. I have to set up an appointment and go get some testing done to see if that is indeed the issue. I'll keep following your good news and if anything changes I'll keep you informed. 


Bye gals!


----------



## TrishyC

Oh ronnie - how very frustrating.... sorry bout AF.... sure hope you get some answers from the testing, so good luck hun and keep us posted!:flower:


----------



## angel75

I think i'm about 5 - 8 dpo and symptoms i'm getting are very very sore nipples. It feels like they've been cut off if that makes sense to anyone and get very erect with only the slightest touch. Been weeing quite often today aswell, feel v tired (would i honestly feel tired as a symptom so soon??!!), bit nauseous and now and again a bit of a crampy pain in my left hand side. Did do a test today but i knew i shouldn't have as its far too soon and obviously it was negative. My cycle is anything from 21 - 30 days so gonna test on the 25th i think. Only gonna be the longest week of my life!! Anyone else think that its a possibility of this being the lucky month or is it just false hope for me?


----------



## TrishyC

Hi Angel!
Having those symptoms at 8dpo is possible.... but at 5dpo highly unlikely (more like post-ov symptoms). FX'd for you tho!:flower:


----------



## angel75

TrishyC said:


> Hi Angel!
> Having those symptoms at 8dpo is possible.... but at 5dpo highly unlikely (more like post-ov symptoms). FX'd for you tho!:flower:

Thanks hun will just have to wait it out i guess xx


----------



## RedRose19

TrishyC said:


> luv2lift - are you sure you are only 4 or 5dpo?? You have some strong symptoms (including possible IB) for so few days after ov.... that sounds to me like you would be 7 or 8dpo at least! Gd Lk!:flower:
> 
> 
> Kate - glad you feeling a bit cheered up hunni - yeah, kids have an amazing ability for that!! Natural healers.... shame they grow up....:dohh:
> We had that for lunch and still made me feel icky looking at it on the plate.... for dinner I felt like pizza (homemade of course!) so luckily there was some in the freezer from last time and so just stuck in the oven.... my kind of meal if I can help it! Was at the shops this morning looking for something I could eat easily in the car before my course started.... everything looked gross.... ended up buying bananas and almonds (not like me!) Anyway, only after a handful of almonds did it occur to me that they are loaded with vit A which I think we are supposed to steer clear of..... grrrrr, I hate this analysing we have to do.......:growlmad:
> My MIL gave me the ABSOLUTE SH!!!!!!!!!TS today..... I just can't stick her right now.... sorry....ugh!:nope:
> How are today sweet....?:hugs:

hiya :hugs: im alright..im sorry your feeling sickish.. :hugs: and im sorry about your mil.. 

i have just noticed im craving everything.. :wacko: orange is the worst i cant stay away from it.. soon as i smell it i HAVE to have it... crazy huh? and peppers.. omg i hate peppers but craving them so bought some today and yummm...
my sickness has all gone i think.. tbh im prob only sick after eating too much :blush:

im feeling abit stressed.. cuz i got a big assignment to hand up 2mor but also an exam 2mor.. so ill be up till 2am thats for sure.. but im constantly hungry :cry: and thirsty, then i need the bath room :dohh: so looks like ill be there awhile :cry:

but abit of good news is that i got put in the baby room of the crech today :cloud9: it was just the best ever.. i so wanna do that when im older.. i was basically playing with babies all day or either rocking them to sleep :cloud9:

annnwayy how are u now.. :hugs: i just wanna go to bed :cry:


----------



## TrishyC

Hey hun!!

Awwww.... them little babies get you all goo-goo don't they??!!:baby:
Can't you say something to the college about how you've been feeling and ask for an extension? Surely they'd understand....?! Anyways good luck with gettin it done!
Glad your ms has gone! I'm ok tonight, not much to report. Actually not feeling tired which surprises me a bit, cos I'm normally tired as it is, so I thought pregnancy would make it heaps worse hahaha! But no.... good thing I guess!
Peppers....hmmmm...... oranges..... you are sooooo having a girl according to all those old wives tales! AND you were sicky in the beginning.....!!:pink::pink::pink:
Have a great night hun.... even if it is just snoozing......:sleep:hehehe....:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

TrishyC said:


> Hey hun!!
> 
> Awwww.... them little babies get you all goo-goo don't they??!!:baby:
> Can't you say something to the college about how you've been feeling and ask for an extension? Surely they'd understand....?! Anyways good luck with gettin it done!
> Glad your ms has gone! I'm ok tonight, not much to report. Actually not feeling tired which surprises me a bit, cos I'm normally tired as it is, so I thought pregnancy would make it heaps worse hahaha! But no.... good thing I guess!
> Peppers....hmmmm...... oranges..... you are sooooo having a girl according to all those old wives tales! AND you were sicky in the beginning.....!!:pink::pink::pink:
> Have a great night hun.... even if it is just snoozing......:sleep:hehehe....:hugs:

ooohhhh id love a little girl :cloud9:... so are u guessing that mine is a girl?? i think your gonna have another girl.. not sure why but just have this feeling :happydance::happydance:
either way ill be delighted.. i told david what u taut about it being a girl and his face lit up with happyness and i said so u want a girl then he said yeah my heart melted cuz it was the first time he said which one he wants.. not that he doesnt want a boy it was just first time i saw his thoughts on it.. was sweet :cloud9:
we decided if we have a girl she will be called isabella :kiss:
my evening will be spent in the books.. im gonna start now in 5 mins..

i hope u have a good evening.. we had pizza too... with LOTS of peppers on it :blush:


----------



## MysMT

I love the name Isabella I have always wanted to name my daughter Isabella or Isabelle.

So happy for you =)


----------



## RedRose19

thanks very much :) i hope u get your bfp soon


----------



## TrishyC

babyhopes10 said:


> ooohhhh id love a little girl :cloud9:... so are u guessing that mine is a girl?? i think your gonna have another girl.. not sure why but just have this feeling :happydance::happydance:
> either way ill be delighted.. i told david what u taut about it being a girl and his face lit up with happyness and i said so u want a girl then he said yeah my heart melted cuz it was the first time he said which one he wants.. not that he doesnt want a boy it was just first time i saw his thoughts on it.. was sweet :cloud9:
> we decided if we have a girl she will be called isabella :kiss:
> my evening will be spent in the books.. im gonna start now in 5 mins..
> 
> i hope u have a good evening.. we had pizza too... with LOTS of peppers on it :blush:

Hiya! So you think I'm gonna have a girl hey?! Hmmmm.... I'm not even gonna try to guess cos the last time I was adamant that I was having a boy and was surprised (altho delighted) to hear it was a girl at 5 mths. So, I dunno! The only thing I'll say is that this preg is soooo different! Oh well, know soon enough....
Oh that's sweet with DF.... he will soooo enjoy her, or him!
Isabella is lovely! Reminds me of my friend's daughter born earlier this year, they called her Annabel, which is also pretty!
I am eating like a horse, but still find it difficult to settle on what i want to eat in the first place....:shrug: but really... still no symptoms to write home about.... I went past the clinic of my first gyno, but she has moved! So I have to try to ring tomorrow, see where the flip she's gone too! She was the one we used for first scans, then went to another who I have the appt with on the 4th jan to do the big stuff, like NT etc.... *sigh*. R asked me in bed the other night how I felt about changing nappies all over again.... funny but I hadn't really thought that far ahead yet!!:haha: Sure it will be fine....:baby:
How you feeling tonight?:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

hey hun... im in a cheerful mood today yayyy improvement from the week so far eh?? hehe 
i didnt feel like my self at all... its great to feel "normal" again :D 
i think you gonna have a little girl yep yep then G will have a sister like u do :hugs: just my guess :D
about the eating thing.. hmm ya me too :haha: i am craving and wanting to eat everything... something which is highly salty i want it.. anything orange, sugary, or just looks interesting :wacko: am i going crazy?? LOL and when i got got home i cooked a huge pasta meal with chicken and lots n lots of red peppers yummmmmyyy!!!! 
i feel bad though cuz im scared my baby(ies) will come out huge if i dont stop.. but i cant help it i feel hungry all the time.. 
last night was horrrid.. i was up till 3 am doing my assignment... only to find out the teacher wanted it friday instead :growlmad: 
i got like 3 assignments due next week but its ok i got all weekend but now im relaxing after my panic last night..
david was so sweet though he stayed up with me.. its prob why it took me till 3 am.. :blush: cuz i did end up being distracted.. :blush: oops haha!!

and he made me tea all night to keep me awake.. also you know what im craviing is lucocade... whats that about!!? :shrug: im not sure.. not enough energy i dunno..

yeah i know its hard to think that far ahead.. its like omg in less than 8 months we will have a bubba to look after :D i cant wait!!!!!

:wohoo: it feels great to not be so down.. man i hate hormones lol


----------



## TrishyC

Wow you are indeed chirpy today! That's great you feeling good hun...:hugs:
I'm in a pretty good mood today too. My course went well this morning and feeling very positive about the whole thing! The people at this office are soooo nice, I really couldn't have imagined a better scenario - just hope I can now make some money with it hahaha!! 
Your craving for peppers is kinda cute! I can just imagine this baby coming out eating curries and such from birth! A big huge peppers-crazy baby!!:haha:
Do you mean hot peppers too?
Lucozade? Isn't that one of those salt replacement drinks I mentioned? Or is just a cordial-type of thing? Haven't had it for a loooooooong time.
That's good about the assignment - now you have it out the way!!:happydance: Kinda worked didn't it - kicked your butt!
Wonderful to see you dancing around the page! Hope the hormones stay UP hun! Mine too, cos I hate being grumpy and yucky - ugh!
I have felt physically ok today, still the same, boring really.... oh well, gotta be grateful for small mercys! Catch ya later luv...:hugs:

What are the other girls on this thread up to??!!:flower:


----------



## RedRose19

hey hun.. :hugs: well my mood did not stay up.. infact its come down and gone lower than b4 :cry: i dont even know where to begin... :cry: i just wanna curl up into a ball and cry... the weather as been so bad every where is flooded... so badly i nearly couldnt get home they closed the college early is the river was over flowing and our college is right next to it.. but i got soaked b4 i even got to college. spent all day wet cold and miserable untill 4 when they closed the college... 
then i get home and david omg he was a right A hole sorry but there is no other word for him right now.. i was soaked to the bone, freezing and soon as i get in the door he starts saying how the dinner is not done and so much house work needs to be done there was no hiya are u ok, do u need tea shall i start dinner... so instead of going for a shower i decided to just put my pj's on and start dinner and clean up just to shut him up.. as im doing this is comes back in and is like why didnt u go for a shower.. for gods sake go for a shower :growlmad: i cant win!!!!! and then :cry: i told him to stop attacking me and he was shouting at me and now ive got such a pain under my belly button :cry: its kinda gone now after my shower.. but :cry: i just feel so upset hes suppose to be my knight in shinning armour.. not making me feel worse after such a crap day.. *sigh* am i just being stupid?? or hormonal... anyway im gonna go start the dinner... im sorry for the novel i hope your well :hugs: i really wish i could have a hug.. im glad your course went well and enjoying it. :D


----------



## RedRose19

omg ladies...!!! it seems like a never ending drama for me.. but our city is totally flooded.. !!! my house is surrounded in 2 ft of water... which is not bad compared to the city which is covered by 3-5 ft of water.. me and david went out for a walk to see how bad it is we walked out the back way up behind davids college down by the other side and we got stuck... about 20 other ppl did too... its so bad we had to get on the back of a truck which took us to dry part of the city and we managed to get home then.. under carparks are full of water... ppl trapped in there homes.. its so bad.. no college this week.. and davids college and all the student accomodations had to be rescued last night!! its so bad.. its wierd to look at your bed room window and see boats.. in the city there are cars floating.. and the worst part is the rain has started again
its on the news i think.. im meant to be driving down to my mothers.. but the lake has over flown.. :S so... i dunno if i can now


----------



## stmw

heya all, sorry I havent been on here for agessssssssssss!! So busy at the minute! No excuse though!!

I hope your all well!! =) sorry I havent commented lots ....... :dust: to all those hoping for :BFP: !!

xoxoxox


----------



## ronnie211797

My AF was abnormal, so I think I'm still in the running. My flow started off as spotting for 1 1/2 days and then a medium flow for two days and back to spotting for 3 days. I had heavy cramps on day two and then no more, until today when I had stopped spotting. I have been extremely sluggish. I have been eating like a pig, I have been having bad headaches on and off, I have had hip, lower back and knee pain, I have been experiencing nausea, constipation, poor concentration, hot flashes, chills, frequent urination, extreme thirst, slightly elevated temps, bad gas, mood swings and bubbles in my lower abdomen.

I honestly thought I was out until yesterday when I was complaining on the bus about someone eating onions and me having a bad headache and someone asked me if I was pregnant. I called my doctor and told her about my symptoms as I thought at first I might have endometriosis, but after that I think I'll get her to do a pregnancy blood test and ultrasound as well. My appointment is on Dec. 7th. Sooooooo long to wait!


----------



## Beanhopes

Can you tell me what you think of this at 10dpo. I have strange dragging sensations and pink CM this evening I have ewcm with very slight blood streaks. 

Do you think it could be implantation or is AF on her way. Just wish I knew either way - arghh:wacko:

So fed up today and in a really bad mood. Can't shake it poor OH!! :growlmad:


----------



## wz585

i'm around 7dpo and have been getting similar pains and a real niggling pain low down almost to the left :( i had brown discharge (only when i wiped) late on 5dpo and yesterday at 6dpo. today i had a tiny bit again when i wiped after some light cramps and this "dragging sensation" when i wiped it was pinkish more than brown. that was almost 8 hours ago now it hasnt developed - the pain has come and gone since though. it could be late implantation for you or af showing early! i hope not fx crossed for you hun


----------



## stmw

:dust: to ronnie, beanhopes and wz585, all sounds promising!

xxx


----------



## ronnie211797

stmw said:


> :dust: to ronnie, beanhopes and wz585, all sounds promising!
> 
> xxx

Thanks!

Hey gals, I have been having vivid dreams since 3 DPO, at first my dreams were all kinda wierd and the one thing they all had in common was water, there was always a large body of water involved. Just last night however, I had the most vivid dream that I got a positive HPT, at first "preggers", then it was a different test and I was waiting and I thought I saw lines as the wetness spread across the screen then they disappeared. About a half a second later the test was done and there were two distinctly present lines. I was so excited I started jumping up and down. Then I realized that I had to go to the bathroom and was soooooo sad, cause I didn't want to wake up.

I am currently 21 DPO, and I am experiencing a myriad of sypmptoms. I have been extremely exhausted :sleep:, irritable, extremely hungry (can't let myself get even the slightest bit hungry or I get a major headache and nausea, so I am practically eatting all day), I am getting these flutters in my lower abdomen, a stretching tight feeling in my lower abdomen, hip, back and knee pain, increased sense of smell, wierd cravings, frequent urination, stuffy nose, and an increased need to be with my fiance.

At first I thought I was out, cause I thought AF had showed up. However, my flow was not my normal. It was spotting the first day and a half, then it turned to medium flow (I usually go straight to heavy) for about two days and then back to spotting for three days. The spotting stopped yesterday and ever since I have been getting this tight feeling across my lower abdomen. I contacted my Doctor at first thinking I might have endometriosis, which can mimic pregnancy symptoms. However, when I was on the bus at work someone had onions and they were totally making my stomach flip. I started to complain of that and a major headache in the making, when I realized that I was extremely hungry after having a nice sized breakfast of oatmeal and apple and applesauce and a cup of white tea. One of the female passengers asked me if I was pregnant, and I said to myself maybe I am. So, my doctors appointment is on the 7th of December, I am going to request a blood test and ultrasound. I can't wait, I hope you all get your :bfp:


----------



## RedRose19

> At first I thought I was out, cause I thought AF had showed up. However, my flow was not my normal. It was spotting the first day and a half, then it turned to medium flow (I usually go straight to heavy) for about two days and then back to spotting for three days. The spotting stopped yesterday and ever since I have been getting this tight feeling across my lower abdomen. I contacted my Doctor at first thinking I might have endometriosis, which can mimic pregnancy symptoms


thats exactly what happened to me except my spotting lasted for 2 days then 1 day of medium flow.. not even enough for a pad then 2 more days spotting on and off.. then i got a positive blood test.. still waiting for my scan.. but looks like that might be awhile away now as the hospital got flooded yesterday... :wacko:


----------



## vaniilla

I am currently around 12dpo (I think) and for the last few days my temp has been quite a lot higher than usual and my bb's are really sore again although that seems to change everyday so they might be better or worse tomorrow! my af was due today and I got a negative on a internet cheapie (dippy test) i've felt really bloated for a few days too arghhhh I really hope af doesn't show up although I'm beginning to really doubt it :cry:


----------



## juless

I'm currently 11dpo? I think? Curious if when you guys had a light AF-type bleeding like you did, did you have cramps during it? I had 4 days of cramping and now yesterday and today no cramps but getting brown/dark red only when using the bathroom... it's strange because I usually get cramps when I start spotting before AF hits me hard. Guess we'll see!
I'm also extremely hungry, and today I'm exhausted and have been getting lots of headaches.. right now having one.


----------



## Beanhopes

juless said:


> I'm currently 11dpo? I think? Curious if when you guys had a light AF-type bleeding like you did, did you have cramps during it? I had 4 days of cramping and now yesterday and today no cramps but getting brown/dark red only when using the bathroom... it's strange because I usually get cramps when I start spotting before AF hits me hard. Guess we'll see!
> I'm also extremely hungry, and today I'm exhausted and have been getting lots of headaches.. right now having one.

I have had dull low down cramps for two days now. I also have aches in my left hip but not so much pink cm today only once first thing this morning. 

Oh well I imagine the wicked one will show up soon. I don't normally get cramps either before AF only on the first day after she shows up. Our bodies are such strange things!
:dust:


----------



## poppysgirl3

i'm 8 dpo...took a test today but i honestly think my eyes were seeing something not their so i'm going to wait until thanksgiving. my symptoms are montgomery tuburcles, sore breasts that are also causing pain under my arm pits, some nausea, peeing a lot more than usual, bloated, cravings, headaches, VERY VERY emotional, and tender abdomen. but i really don't know...and either way i'll be okay (i have my dd and she is more than enough if i get a bfn)


----------



## MysMT

achey around 9dpo, achey somewhat crampy 12dpo and 13dpo (today) with lower back pain - it comes and goes through the day. Keep thinking my period is coming but when I check nothing.. it's due tomorrow or monday. I don't usually cramp or ache like this before it's due..maybe a week before i'll get achy..and the day of i'll ache then cramp then it comes.

so nervous and scared it's about to show up.. stay away AF...stay away.


----------



## Beanhopes

MysMT said:


> achey around 9dpo, achey somewhat crampy 12dpo and 13dpo (today) with lower back pain - it comes and goes through the day. Keep thinking my period is coming but when I check nothing.. it's due tomorrow or monday. I don't usually cramp or ache like this before it's due..maybe a week before i'll get achy..and the day of i'll ache then cramp then it comes.
> 
> so nervous and scared it's about to show up.. stay away AF...stay away.

Everthing crossed for you. :dust:


----------



## wz585

i'm 8dpo today and getting spotting, been getting it since about 5/6dpo - has anyone else? im getting worried it might be af now!


----------



## TrishyC

GIRLS!!! I go quiet for a few days and look at all these symptoms!! Good Luck to you all! and ronnnie - great to see you're still in the running babe!!:happydance:

I am still not with any major preg symptoms, just feel like I swallowed a watermelon most of the time - not much fun when you trying to do up your pants hehe!:haha: Really tho - not funny...:nope:

Kate - how you luv?!:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

trishyyyyyy :hugs: i missed ya hun... not so good but hey im used to it by now... my house is surrounded by 3ft of water :wacko: along with the rest of the city.. and its not stopped raining..
also the hospitals wall burst... so no scan for me for awhile it will be at least 2 weeks b4 they fix it.. :nope: 
and last night i start spotting again :cry: no pain... just alot of cm.. with a few spots of blood... 
and the cherry on the top... is david is very sick... hes got swine flu so im not allowed to be around him :cry: when i need him so much.
annwayyy it doesnt matter... im going up tonight to see if the floods have gone down.. i think we have no electricity or water... :shrug: not sure

hun i totally know how u feel about that.. im so bloated right now and thats b4 i eat hehe :haha: :hugs: i hope your well xxx 

sorry for my vent...


----------



## Beanhopes

babyhopes10 said:


> trishyyyyyy :hugs: i missed ya hun... not so good but hey im used to it by now... my house is surrounded by 3ft of water :wacko: along with the rest of the city.. and its not stopped raining..
> also the hospitals wall burst... so no scan for me for awhile it will be at least 2 weeks b4 they fix it.. :nope:
> and last night i start spotting again :cry: no pain... just alot of cm.. with a few spots of blood...
> and the cherry on the top... is david is very sick... hes got swine flu so im not allowed to be around him :cry: when i need him so much.
> annwayyy it doesnt matter... im going up tonight to see if the floods have gone down.. i think we have no electricity or water... :shrug: not sure
> 
> hun i totally know how u feel about that.. im so bloated right now and thats b4 i eat hehe :haha: :hugs: i hope your well xxx
> 
> sorry for my vent...

Hi babyhopes
I hope you are ok. It all sound terrible and it's raining again! 
Oh no not swine flue that's just so awful. Text relationship only for you honey!!
I'm feeling sooo sick today which I'm hoping is a really good sign.
I'm determined not to test until after I'm expecting AF. If I can hold of until this time next week I will. Arghhh.
Stay safe and well 
:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun :hugs: yeah lol text only right now..

i hope the sickness is a good sign.. i had sickness more at the start then any time... its kinda coming back again for me tho lol :dust: i hope this is for u!!!


----------



## TrishyC

beanhopes - major fx'ing for you!!:flower:

Kate - OMG, that sounds terrible, but you seem to be in fine form considering!:thumbup: Oh shame about poor david.... awww.... he'll be right as rain (pardon the pun!:blush:) real soon and back by your side before ya know it...!:winkwink:

Don't worry bout the spotting... just keep an eye on it and get that scan as soon as poss.:thumbup: I'm sure little bean is doing great in there....:hugs:

I am essentially well and later today ralph is taking me shopping cos my pants don't do up any more.....:blush: which means they were already tight to begin with really.... oh well! Good excuse to up the wardrobe status!:winkwink:

You know the deal hun..... vent anytime....:hugs::kiss:


----------



## RedRose19

ohhhh shopping. can i come :haha: tbh :blush: my jeans dont go up as well anymore i just feel like ive gone soo bloated :wacko: but last week a bought a lovely pair of track suite trousers that have fleesh on the inside.. its like going out in your pj's.. so comfy..
thanks hun :hugs: concidering all the crap which has gone on im still smiling.. :D maybe cuz i just had some apple crumble :blush: and even tho im at my parents house... its not the same cuz my mom isnt here... shes in the uk i miss her :cry: hehe i sound like a big child eh... 
im going up to the house tonight with my housemates to see the damage of the house... im abit nervous.. but im sure it will be ok... id like to say its stopped raining.. but its not yet which is crazy!! my friend will be drivng shes a good driver.. but goes quite fast.. and with floods all around us i hope shes careful taking us up..
and also im excited about thursday my graduation... if the hotel isnt still flooded also 
have a great time shopping :D :hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

Awww yes of course you can come - wouldn't that be fun!!??:hugs:
I am sure your place is alright and I am doing the "Stop Raining" dance for ya!:happydance:
Yay your graduation! Will david be able to go with you still? Hope he feels better real soon....:flower:

I am sooooo looking forward to shopping! We go in about an hour and I just hope I find a few nice things... we have my little niece's 1st birthday this weekend, so, good excuse to start with! Plus my course/job that i've started.... yes.... all gd reasons, apart from the obvious one that nothing fits me anymore!:cry: Yes, retail therapy is just what I need....:winkwink:

Catch ya later hun....:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

ohhh have a good time :D yeah that would be so fun to go shoppping... also abit later to do some baby shopping that would be sooo fun..
awww how sweet its my nieces birthday soon too on the 29th.. her first birthday :D my little sweetheart :cloud9: but i wont get to see her :( 
also did i tell u my oldest brother who is getting married in august is coming back with my mom for a week.. i cant wait to see him
yep david should be better by thursday... hes coming home 2mor.. hes staying with his parents this weekend too cuz of the floods and him being sick.

dont worry about the clothes not fitting.. your bubba is just letting u know she is there :D i dunno why i said she... im so sorry bubba if your a boy.. i didn mean anything by it.. just better than calling the beany baby it... i always refere to my bubba as "they or them" just so im not sayin it.. and david always sits bolt upright and is like them?? two??

his face is priceless :haha: ive not told him what the doc said yet :blush: bad arent i? well theres no point putting that in his head if there is only one we will see at the scan :D


----------



## TrishyC

Heya! 
Well..... my shopping trip was a fizzer.... this place we went specifically out of the way to had jacksh!t!! There was like nothing there! I was soooo pissed off.... and to top it all off, my DD ended up with the bag full of new clothes cos they had a pretty good kids store.....:cry: I know I should be happy that we got something done.... but I wanted it to be for me!
That's it! Tom I am going into the town (waaaaay more expensive in our local town) but I don't give a flying fig! I am determined to find something yummy and comfortable!:thumbup:

Kate, sorry you won't get to see the little niece.... I didn;t get to see my little niece in Australia turn 1 last month either...:cry: But this other one is on ralph's side of the family, so I guess she has to do for both.... snot fair tho....! Glad you get to see your other bro....:hugs:
Funny about david's face when you say "them" hehehe:haha:
I am in a real sh!t today.... just feel [email protected] I am moody bitchy and just feeling blurgh!!!:nope:
I wish I could just curl up and go sleep....:sleep: (hahaha keep dreamin trish!!:haha:)
How are you you hun....?:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

awwww im sorry you didnt get what u wanted.. im sure you will find some nice things 2mor im sure :) :hugs: 

well i think this is all over for me :cry: :nope: i went to crech like normal.. got home... felt all crampy went to the bathroom... and.. :cry: there was lots of bright red blood... no clots but still... i think its the start of the end :cry: i just wanna crawl into a ball and cry...
im sorry im being so down.. my appt is 2mor.. so ill just have to wait :cry: 
i just wanna say please bubba stick on :cry:


----------



## TrishyC

Oh noooooo it can't be!! There is no way I am gonna let you think like that hun.... Bubba needs your sticky vibes - come oooooon... You can do this!!:hugs: Oh please just try to get an early night and just see what they say tomorrow.....:hugs::hugs::hugs: What time is your appointment?


----------



## RedRose19

1ish... im so nervous... its no way heavey bleeding like af would be or anything or any blood clots... but its the fresh blood look which scares me :cry: the cramps have stopped now thank god... 
thanks hun for your support... ill let you know.. :hugs:


----------



## SandraD

Hello, i usually dont say anything but felt like saying something today, hope you dont mind. Babyhopes10, please dont give up. My first pregnancy i bled almost throughout from the beginning (this was fresh blood and i wore towells throughout!) and they were convinced i would not carry it through. He is now 3 years old. Try and be positive, i know it is hard (was awful for me) but dont assume the worst until you know!!


----------



## SandraD

Your doctor will probably send you for a scan maybe. That is what mine did. He said what he thought (which was not helpful as he was wrong and no specialist in this area), and off i went to the early pregnancy unit for a scan. I had about 8 before i even reached 12 weeks!!


----------



## RedRose19

well my dates are as followed.. my last period was sept 20th i got a positive test on thursday 29th of october then that sunday 1st of novemeber i start spotting untill the thursday the 5th.. 
now again im spotting since sunday which started as brown cm..
both times spotting hasnt been as heavy as a af would be no clots.. this is the first time its been bright red blood... and i know tmi but all i can smell is iron.. like its vital blood :cry: it makes me feel sick when i see it.
also it comes and goes... my appt is at 1 today.. i hope she sends me for a scan...
:gun: i feel like this right now... poor david hes had to put up with me...


----------



## Beanhopes

babyhopes10 said:


> well my dates are as followed.. my last period was sept 20th i got a positive test on thursday 29th of october then that sunday 1st of novemeber i start spotting untill the thursday the 5th..
> now again im spotting since sunday which started as brown cm..
> both times spotting hasnt been as heavy as a af would be no clots.. this is the first time its been bright red blood... and i know tmi but all i can smell is iron.. like its vital blood :cry: it makes me feel sick when i see it.
> also it comes and goes... my appt is at 1 today.. i hope she sends me for a scan...
> :gun: i feel like this right now... poor david hes had to put up with me...

Hey babyhopes10

Please don't give up hope. My friend is currently 24wks pregnant and she had had a bleed every month as if she is having a period. Apparently some women just have this. 
I have everything crossed for you honey
:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

:hugs: ty hun

this is my second time during my pregnancy that ive had spotting.. this is by far the worst... its gotten heavier.. and even some small clots :cry: i just want 1 to come already.. :cry:


----------



## Beanhopes

babyhopes10 said:


> :hugs: ty hun
> 
> this is my second time during my pregnancy that ive had spotting.. this is by far the worst... its gotten heavier.. and even some small clots :cry: i just want 1 to come already.. :cry:

I'll be thinking about you at 1pm. Stick little bubba stick.
xx


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun :hugs: im in bed watching twilight cheering my self up.. im a silly moo eh... i just talked to a lady who said her pregnancy was just like mine and shes now 36 weeks preggy.. i hope its just a normal bleed...


----------



## Beanhopes

Edward Cullen can cheer me up anyday! haha.
Please let us know how you get on. 

I'm just at work trying not to think too much that AF is due tomorrow. Hoping and wishing that something has happened for me this month. 
xx


----------



## RedRose19

im sure she will stay away i got my Fx for you.. and i know what you mean about edward cullen... hehe... its helping thats for sure.. anyway i better go now.. gonna head over now if im there early they might see me early.. thanks again x


----------



## lucia_latina

i am 8dpo - n i got back ache n random stretching feelin in the ovary area? n the occassional dig? :S its strange and im so hungry? what are the chances? im young btw... but i did m/c before, so wht r the chances of it happening agen?


----------



## MrsH1980

12dpo today... 
- sore nips (but not unbearable); 
- Possible Montgomery Tubercles; 
- Stitch-like dull pain low and on the right (nothing like AF normally);
- Deep blue veins from left and right hips down towards uterus;
- Watery CM;
- Metallic taste (not constant and only appeared today);
- Butterflies

No sickness and no sore (.Y.) so not massively positive but then I have never (and I mean never) had these types of symptoms/goings-on before and I am sure I would have noticed them? Really nothing at all like my normal AF signs although sods-law says she turns up on Thurs right?

ARGhhhhhhhhh, the wait is doing my head in :wacko:


----------



## RedRose19

ladies best of luck i hope you get that bfp :thumbup:

i got bloods done at 2 told to come back for my scan at 4:15.. 

so again im waiting.. i feel sick waiting.. :(


----------



## RedRose19

Trishy hun :hugs: how are you hun... :hugs: did u get some shopping done :)


----------



## Beanhopes

I'm out, AF arrived like an alarm clock at 6am! How rude!
:cry::cry:

I'm losing the will to carry on and it's only been 4 months. I don't know how you are supposed to just relax and pretend like you aren't trying anymore. 

Sad day today. x


----------



## RedRose19

beanhopes dont give up hun... it will be ok :hugs: you will catch that eggy..


----------



## Eskimobabys

im offically 9 DPO but the only sims i can think of are back aches, VERY mild cramping, an dull Achey feeling inside my vag. (TMI)


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi guys got my bfp this morning at 11dpo - still in shock!

Only symptoms from 5dpo was:
Cramping
Bloating
went out last sat night felt sick after 2 glasses of wine
Last night was exhausted so went to bed, had a funny taste in my mouth and this morning woke up like i was gonna be sick! then got my bfp!! 

Was testing with internet cheapies giving me evap lines but this morn used FRER bfp within seconds!


----------



## RedRose19

ok ladies.. im back at TTC and from today im gonna be 100% positive... other wise ill just let it get me down.. 

what a great day to start with the positivity its my graduation :happydance: i cant wait... i got my gown and everything :D

my OH bought me a new camera for my graduation i was like omg... he really is spoiling me today.. then going out for dinner later... ill post some pics :thumbup:

i hope to be in the 2ww soon :winkwink:


----------



## HollySSmith

8dpo and no real symptoms. I had some nausea on monday i think, but thats it. Just wish I would if its my month already! I know its only my 3rd cycle trying but ttc is already driving me nuts!!


----------



## TrishyC

Shell's Angels - congrats hun!!:happydance:

Beanhopes - so sorry darl.... sending baby vibes for next month....:hugs:

KATE!!
Hiya hun!!
Oh I am soooo proud of you, my little sis is graduating today! And its great that you are focusing on the positives around you at this difficult time.... Please tell david that he gets 10 points from me for how he's looking after you!:thumbup: Are you feeling physically better today?
Awwww..... I just wanna hug ya hun!.....:hugs:


----------



## ronnie211797

Hey gals, an update and a bit of a question.

I am still feeling pregnant, just waiting to get confirmation. For the past two day at least once with wiping I got a spot of light pink bleeding and then nothing more. Could that have been IB even after what I perceived to be an abnormal flow, or could it be a sign of possible MC. I am a little nervous, I don't want to lose this baby.


----------



## RedRose19

TrishyC said:


> Shell's Angels - congrats hun!!:happydance:
> 
> Beanhopes - so sorry darl.... sending baby vibes for next month....:hugs:
> 
> KATE!!
> Hiya hun!!
> Oh I am soooo proud of you, my little sis is graduating today! And its great that you are focusing on the positives around you at this difficult time.... Please tell david that he gets 10 points from me for how he's looking after you!:thumbup: Are you feeling physically better today?
> Awwww..... I just wanna hug ya hun!.....:hugs:

thanks hun :hugs: just back after the ceremony.. it was great :flower: and i met some old friends from last year it was nice.. 

physically.... not so good.. but its gonna get worse b4 it gets better right.. :shrug:
im still bleeding.. cramping.. sore back and i now i feel so sick... i wonder if it was the tea i had after the ceremony.. the milk smelt off :wacko:

but im still remaining positive.. :thumbup: i still get moments where i wanna cry but i feel ok then after..
me and david got our pic taken together at the ceremony they should be ready by next week 

awwww thanks my big sis :hugs: your so sweet :cry: (not sad tears) lol

hun how did your scan go.. i wanna know everything :flower:


----------



## Beanhopes

TrishyC said:


> Shell's Angels - congrats hun!!:happydance:
> 
> Beanhopes - so sorry darl.... sending baby vibes for next month....:hugs:
> 
> KATE!!
> Hiya hun!!
> Oh I am soooo proud of you, my little sis is graduating today! And its great that you are focusing on the positives around you at this difficult time.... Please tell david that he gets 10 points from me for how he's looking after you!:thumbup: Are you feeling physically better today?
> Awwww..... I just wanna hug ya hun!.....:hugs:

Thanks TrishyC. 

I need some advice! 
I think I might have had a Chemical Pregnancy and I don't know how to feel about it. If it was I'm kind of relieved because at least that means I can concieve. I deliberately didn't test with a FRER because I didn't want a BFN. 

TMI Information ALERT!! :blush: My AF is really heavy which i never have there are also large clots and tissue type stuff. I normally have AF properly for 1-2 days and then spot for one day and that's it. This is totally different.

Does anyone have any idea?

xx


----------



## jkbmah

AF due today - but 4 days late last month - only have sore boobs and nothing else (unless you count a bif fat stonking cold!!) - keeping fingers crossed xx


----------



## RedRose19

Beanhopes said:


> TrishyC said:
> 
> 
> Shell's Angels - congrats hun!!:happydance:
> 
> Beanhopes - so sorry darl.... sending baby vibes for next month....:hugs:
> 
> KATE!!
> Hiya hun!!
> Oh I am soooo proud of you, my little sis is graduating today! And its great that you are focusing on the positives around you at this difficult time.... Please tell david that he gets 10 points from me for how he's looking after you!:thumbup: Are you feeling physically better today?
> Awwww..... I just wanna hug ya hun!.....:hugs:
> 
> Thanks TrishyC.
> 
> I need some advice!
> I think I might have had a Chemical Pregnancy and I don't know how to feel about it. If it was I'm kind of relieved because at least that means I can concieve. I deliberately didn't test with a FRER because I didn't want a BFN.
> 
> TMI Information ALERT!! :blush: My AF is really heavy which i never have there are also large clots and tissue type stuff. I normally have AF properly for 1-2 days and then spot for one day and that's it. This is totally different.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea?
> 
> xxClick to expand...

im not sure hun.. i mean was it many days more than usual.. i dont think it was a chemical.. i think when we ttc we notice everything abit more.. im not sure hun :shrug:

thought lots of clots makes me think about it...

im m/c now and (tmi sorry) im passing large clots etc.:cry: not nice
but it means nothing is stuck which is good..

you could always get bloods done and them to check.. i hope your ok hun :hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

Kate hun - scan went well tonight so I am relieved and very grateful!
Not much was said except that she said it all matched date-wise and may have been a clearer image if I wasn't bloated(?), never heard that one before... but oh well, I'll take her word for it!:shrug: Thanks for your support hun....:hugs:

Beanhopes - the thing with a chemical is that it is very hard to tell without having testing done, but the thing is that they are unfortunately common, though they shouldn't hinder your chances of going on to conceive again with a healthy pregnancy to follow.:flower:


I'm off to bed girls.... g'night!:hugs:


----------



## Beanhopes

Thanks so much lovelies. I am pretty sure I was a little bit pregnant because I've never had AF quite like this in my life. At my grand old age I know what AF is normally like and this isn't normal. 
Hope it ends soon my OH is well up for every other day next month. Love him. 

Oh I got a message from my cousin today who got married September 3 weeks after me. She's 12wks 5days pregnant!! So happy for her but at the same time I'm like what about me. xx


----------



## maratobe

hey girls!!!!
can you guys check out my picture in th pregnancy gallery???
i love you girls so i know i can trust you with an honest answer haha
xxxxx
i hope you are all well


----------



## TrishyC

maratobe said:


> hey girls!!!!
> can you guys check out my picture in th pregnancy gallery???
> i love you girls so i know i can trust you with an honest answer haha
> xxxxx
> i hope you are all well

Darl!! I see something!! Go get yourself an early response test from the chemist - now!!:winkwink: 
Oh and make it a pink-dye one. I find them much clearer.:thumbup:


----------



## RedRose19

TrishyC said:


> Kate hun - scan went well tonight so I am relieved and very grateful!
> Not much was said except that she said it all matched date-wise and may have been a clearer image if I wasn't bloated(?), never heard that one before... but oh well, I'll take her word for it!:shrug: Thanks for your support hun....:hugs:
> 
> Beanhopes - the thing with a chemical is that it is very hard to tell without having testing done, but the thing is that they are unfortunately common, though they shouldn't hinder your chances of going on to conceive again with a healthy pregnancy to follow.:flower:
> 
> 
> I'm off to bed girls.... g'night!:hugs:


your very welcome :hugs: i wanna hear about everything... dont worry about thinking it will upset me.. cuz right now the thought of your healthy bean makes me so happy and so excited :thumbup::hugs:
i wanna know everything about my niece or nephew right?? :haha:

david told me when we went for my check up yesterday for re bloods done (he had to wait in the reception area cuz of the stupid swine flu) he said there was a man sitting behind him and a man came in and said congrats your wife had a baby girl.. and it upset him :cry: and then few mins later i came out and he thought i was gonna say our bubs was still there... 
this in a way made me feel like ive let him down.. i know i shouldnt but i cudnt help feel that way 
i hugged him and told him we would have a bubs by xmas next year :thumbup: 
gonna stay positive.. ive finally stopped bleeding today :happydance:
so thats a good thing.. 

and maratoe i commented on the thread but again thats def a line!! congrats :hugs:


----------



## Beanhopes

Just been cuddling my friend's 6 week old baby. So cute but now my arm is killing! She's only 10lb 5oz and my arm is shaking like I've been lifting weights for an hour. 

Maratobe I'm so excited I really think this is your month. Get a cb digi test!!
:happydance::happydance:


----------



## TrishyC

babyhopes10 said:


> your very welcome :hugs: i wanna hear about everything... dont worry about thinking it will upset me.. cuz right now the thought of your healthy bean makes me so happy and so excited :thumbup::hugs:
> i wanna know everything about my niece or nephew right?? :haha:
> 
> david told me when we went for my check up yesterday for re bloods done (he had to wait in the reception area cuz of the stupid swine flu) he said there was a man sitting behind him and a man came in and said congrats your wife had a baby girl.. and it upset him :cry: and then few mins later i came out and he thought i was gonna say our bubs was still there...
> this in a way made me feel like ive let him down.. i know i shouldnt but i cudnt help feel that way
> i hugged him and told him we would have a bubs by xmas next year :thumbup:
> gonna stay positive.. ive finally stopped bleeding today :happydance:
> so thats a good thing..


:cry::cry:Oh hunni, you are just the sweetest thing.... of course I'll tell you all about your little niece/nephew..... and yes, they were happy tears cos it moves me to hear that you are so happy for me....:hugs:
TBH there really wasn't much more to tell... and I only got a pretty rough copy of an image, where you can just make out that there's a sac - let alone a baby! And I only saw glimpses of the HB, and had to just take the gyno's word for it that there is indeed one there! So, yes, I was immensely relieved at all being AOK and I am sooo grateful too... 
The part about me being bloated was interesting tho.... she basically asked me if I was and I said "yes, I feel very bloated" and she said well that's why the image is not clear....:shrug:.... but again - I'll take her word for it!

RE: david's comment...yeah, he's so ready, it's lovely.... but that's just to let you know he's wanting that little miracle as much as you and you will certainly be able to have a little baby for christmas 2010!:happydance: and the little cousins will only be a few months apart! Wonderful PMA hun.... so proud of you and the moments where you have a cry are so necessary, so please never fight back the tears....:thumbup:

Good that you've stopped bleeding... so when do you get the all clear?
How you feeling today?:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

hey hun you just posted as i came online LOL good timing :thumbup: 

im feeling good.. i was a little sick this morning.. but im ok now :D well i go monday to make sure everything.. is out and my uterus is clear.. they even said i dont have to wait till AF shows to start if i dont want to.. so thats good.. but i have no idea when i would be ov or even if i will so im gonna get some opks online... 
awww your so sweet :hugs: of course im happy for you.. i cant wait to see your little bub... :cloud9: 

thanks for your support.. i would love a baby just b4 xmas... thats would be so great..
college is still closed... so i could rest today :D


----------



## maratobe

thanx girls!!! im still in shock lol
babyhopes big hugs for you hunny i hope your feeling better today!!! lots of love for you!!!
trishyc how are you feeling???
ill be buying another test in a few days but this one in person is blue as blue and i can see it, OH can see it....we believe it cause after 15 months of negetives and you get a line....we will take any type of line hahaha
xxxx


----------



## TrishyC

babyhopes10 said:


> hey hun you just posted as i came online LOL good timing :thumbup:
> 
> im feeling good.. i was a little sick this morning.. but im ok now :D well i go monday to make sure everything.. is out and my uterus is clear.. they even said i dont have to wait till AF shows to start if i dont want to.. so thats good.. but i have no idea when i would be ov or even if i will so im gonna get some opks online...
> awww your so sweet :hugs: of course im happy for you.. i cant wait to see your little bub... :cloud9:
> 
> thanks for your support.. i would love a baby just b4 xmas... thats would be so great..
> college is still closed... so i could rest today :D

Oh yes, rest up, take advantage of the opportunity! Glad you are feeling better hun....:hugs: And that is just fantastic that you can start ttc straight away!! So just means that as soon as you feel up to it, you don't have to wait around... awesome!:thumbup: Big hugs your way hun...:hugs:



maratobe said:


> thanx girls!!! im still in shock lol
> babyhopes big hugs for you hunny i hope your feeling better today!!! lots of love for you!!!
> trishyc how are you feeling???
> ill be buying another test in a few days but this one in person is blue as blue and i can see it, OH can see it....we believe it cause after 15 months of negetives and you get a line....we will take any type of line hahaha
> xxxx

Darl that is just wonderful! Soooo chuffed for ya babe!!:happydance: You are right of course, that a line is a line is a line!
I am feeling just fine and relieved from having 1st scan last night to find all is well with LO!:cloud9:


----------



## maratobe

awwww thats awesome!! i can only imagen what it would be like to see LO on the screen hehe
im feeling pretty good!! on cloud nine and the top of the world at the same time lol
15 months of nothing...no luck at all and just when we were gonna give up for the next 14 months along comes a BFP!!!!
xxxxxx


----------



## RedRose19

hey ladies.. :hugs: just at my parents this weekend.. but my mom is not home yet :( but thought best come down and see my dad.. 

yep trishy im feeling very positive... there is no other way to be cuz it upsets david to be sad etc... and then that would upset me :dohh: it was weird cuz for some reason my OH and my friend whos living with us OH were both talking about baby names lol.. me and my friend was like.. :wacko: i thought women were the ones who got broody :haha:
soon as my 3V card gets here i cant get some opks :thumbup: i cant wait.. 3V cards are like a vocher u can use online safely.. u can regisiter for a card for free i thought it was a good idea. then its like top up of a phone put the vocher on the card then use the card like a credit card... sorry if ive waffled on lol..

im so happy for you maratobe.. :hugs: i was hoping you would get your bfp this round :)


----------



## TrishyC

Hey kate... you can waffle on as much as you like hun!:thumbup:

I know the positivity is great, but make sure you do "let it out" too, cos i don't think david would want to find out that you were being strong just for him and holding it in... that not good for ya hun!
I think getting the opks is a good idea, like a new thing to try.:thumbup:
Hope you are feeling ok babe....:hugs: When's mum back?

I am off to bed then girls....:sleep: g'night all...:hugs:


----------



## Beanhopes

TrishyC said:


> Hey kate... you can waffle on as much as you like hun!:thumbup:
> 
> I know the positivity is great, but make sure you do "let it out" too, cos i don't think david would want to find out that you were being strong just for him and holding it in... that not good for ya hun!
> I think getting the opks is a good idea, like a new thing to try.:thumbup:
> Hope you are feeling ok babe....:hugs: When's mum back?
> 
> I am off to bed then girls....:sleep: g'night all...:hugs:

Night night honey, sweet dreams xx


----------



## RedRose19

by the way hun little G looks so cute in that pic :bunny: so so cutie pie.. :D

i know hun.. im def not holding.. im just not kind of person... if something is upsetting me i usually have to let it out :blush:
im a little sad now tonight though... cuz i miss my teddy bear :cry: im a big baby tut lol 
ill see him again sunday though.. just seems so far away right now.. its only been 3 days since i m/c and i only stopped bleeding today.. but im already getting ewcm :wacko: surely not ov already... right?

good night hun :hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

Beanhopes said:


> Night night honey, sweet dreams xx

Awwww, that was so sweet.... I slept well, but don't remember my dreams actually.... hmmm....:shrug: Did you have sweet dreams hun?xx



babyhopes10 said:


> by the way hun little G looks so cute in that pic :bunny: so so cutie pie.. :D
> 
> i know hun.. im def not holding.. im just not kind of person... if something is upsetting me i usually have to let it out :blush:
> im a little sad now tonight though... cuz i miss my teddy bear :cry: im a big baby tut lol
> ill see him again sunday though.. just seems so far away right now.. its only been 3 days since i m/c and i only stopped bleeding today.. but im already getting ewcm :wacko: surely not ov already... right?
> 
> good night hun :hugs:

It is a cute one of her - this is her innocent cheeky look! Actually hun.... giulia asked me just yesterday whether you had sent her any more bunnies!!! And here you did!!! I will have to show her when she gets up..... awwww....
Glad you are that kind of person, cos it really does help when its necessary.....:winkwink: So is it just you and dad at the moment? Your teddy will be back in your arms before you know it hun... awww...
The ewcm could just be an indication of hormonal changes, like that your body is levelling itself out or something.... I suppose it could be ov tho?! Never know! Keep journalling all this stuff so you can see if there's a pattern to it.
How u feeling this morning?:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

good morning :) i feeel good today 

well me my dad and my brothers... poor connor stays at home all week on his own while me david my older brother go to college.. bless him.. he must get lonely sometimes so i try to spent some time with him when i come home... when me and david finish college we wil prob move back around where my parents live :D
well... :blush: me and david bd yesterday so it would be weird if it was ov :wacko: who knows just kinda going with the flow atm till af shows..

i only woke up now.... :blush: i dunno why i was so tired but i feel sicky today so im thinking ive caught davids flu.. 
oh sorry ive been meaning to say for ages the parcek i sent got sent back to me :growlmad: said i didn write the address on properly im so stupid :dohh: but thats ok cuz it means i have chance to send G over for xmas :D if thats ok with you of course?


----------



## maratobe

hey girls!
how is everyone????
well im a bit in limbo at the moment! i swear i am pregnant!!!! 
i have had 2 postitive tests and 1 negetive that was with hardly any pee (lol) and afternoon pee....my OH says that we should believe the positive ones cause 2 out of 3 is better the none out of 3 lol
so im gonna wait a few more days to do a digi, plus i have another crystal clear one if i need to do it....if not im gonna wait to go to the doctors next week!
my boobs are killing me, i have a sore lower back late in the nights ( been on night shift) and im feeling very qweezy....plus more LOL :happydance:
frer i took this after noon, i didnt need to pee but had to take the test so im not counting that one LOL 
:coffee:


----------



## Beanhopes

maratobe said:


> hey girls!
> how is everyone????
> well im a bit in limbo at the moment! i swear i am pregnant!!!!
> i have had 2 postitive tests and 1 negetive that was with hardly any pee (lol) and afternoon pee....my OH says that we should believe the positive ones cause 2 out of 3 is better the none out of 3 lol
> so im gonna wait a few more days to do a digi, plus i have another crystal clear one if i need to do it....if not im gonna wait to go to the doctors next week!
> my boobs are killing me, i have a sore lower back late in the nights ( been on night shift) and im feeling very qweezy....plus more LOL :happydance:
> frer i took this after noon, i didnt need to pee but had to take the test so im not counting that one LOL
> :coffee:

That's just brilliant. I have the biggest smile on my face reading your message. So exciting. 
x:hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

babyhopes10 said:


> good morning :) i feeel good today
> 
> well me my dad and my brothers... poor connor stays at home all week on his own while me david my older brother go to college.. bless him.. he must get lonely sometimes so i try to spent some time with him when i come home... when me and david finish college we wil prob move back around where my parents live :D
> well... :blush: me and david bd yesterday so it would be weird if it was ov :wacko: who knows just kinda going with the flow atm till af shows..
> 
> i only woke up now.... :blush: i dunno why i was so tired but i feel sicky today so im thinking ive caught davids flu..
> oh sorry ive been meaning to say for ages the parcek i sent got sent back to me :growlmad: said i didn write the address on properly im so stupid :dohh: but thats ok cuz it means i have chance to send G over for xmas :D if thats ok with you of course?

Hiya hun!!
I have had a busy weekend with my niece's birthday partIES, yes there were 2 parties for a 1yr old...:dohh: Oh well, that's ok, each to his own I spose! Aaaaanyway, the weekend seemed to fly cos of that and yesterday was the family lunch (party no2) which was nice cos it meant that ralph had a whole afternoon/evening off (woohoo!!!)... so we got to dress up and eat a nice meal... was lovely and G really enjoyed herself - collapsed asleep in the car at 6pm and slept till this morning - 8.30am!! I had to actually wake her!
Aren't you sweet looking after Connor that way.... awwww... you are such a mum in the making! I sure hope you don;t have david's flu... we want you getting stronger hun! And don't worry about feeling tired, your body has been through the wars just lately.... and it's great that you have the energy to DTD... really!
Oh that's funny about the package... don't worry hun, do you want me to give you the address again, or did you mis-write it on the pack? And of course you may send something to G - you're soooooo sweet!!!:hugs:
Well I hope you continue feeling better hun.... have a wonderful day....:hugs:


Maratobe - Awesome hun!!!:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

ok thanks i cant wait till she see's what i got her... did u say she likes pink yeah?? and shes allowed choc?? i found a big xmas tube of PINK smarties hehe when i saw it i was like omg awwww thats perfect :D i hope thats ok to send her??

i think i wrote it on wrong :dohh: ill send again soon xx

im glad you had a good weekend mine seemed to drag on.. its a shame the weekend goes so slow.. lol

:hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

Oh Wow!! She is gonna love that!! They're 2 of her fave things, pink and chocolate!:happydance: That is quite ok to send her.... cos like if she can't finish them, then mamma will gladly help!:thumbup: And it is good that parcels from the uk don't go through customs either, so it won't get stopped. I had ordered some supplements from the USA a few months back and had all sorts of dramas as they got stopped at customs and they wanted all these forms filled in and so I just cancelled the order and luckily got my money back no problems.... what a pain!:wacko: I won't be doing that again! :dohh:
Sorry your weekend dragged hun... I suspect it was due to you being without your teddy, am I right??! Is your mum not back yet?
How you feeling then today....?:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

sorry i didnt reply right away i was in town xmas shopping.. i called in sick to the creche which really is bad since really it was cuz i badly needed to see my mom... just after the horrible week ive had i needed some of her words and hugs.. 
so i met up with her at 12 ish and spent the rest of the time just shopping and having fun.. i got David's xmas present which also makes me feel abit less stressed out.. phewww 

though im feeling very upset today :cry: i dunno whats wrong with me.. its just today i felt not happy at all.. and havent been able to stop crying... i dont wanna pretend its ok cuz im not ok :( maybe its only hitting me now but im finding it hard with college.. its making me so unhappy.. :cry: i told my mom and she told me to just quit it.. but i feel like a failure if i do... im gonna talk to david when he gets home and see what i can do cuz im just not liking the course at all.. sorry to go on... i feel abit better venting.. :hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

Oh hunni.... I thought you basically enjoyed the course? If it's not what you're wanting right now then you could always suspend or something....:shrug: It's no good if you're being stressed by it tho hun.... awww....:hugs:
Glad you had your mum to chat to.... and i'm sure david would understand if you do want to quit. I'm sorry you were feeling blue today... our mums have a way of bringing our emotions to the surface I think, which is a good thing mostly! But I think you're right in that it probably is just sinking in cos up until now you have had checkups, bloods, pain etc and now you just have to let your grief takes its natural course hunni.... it's all gonna be ok and as long as you hold on to that, you will be just fine... I know its easy for me to say, but if I were in front of you now I wouldn't say anything, I'd just give you a big cuddle....:hugs:
Must have been nice to do some shopping then.... so can you tell us what you got david? I never have any idea what to get ralph until the last minute... bad of me to leave it, but we both tend to do that!
Anyways hun, I am off, so g'night to you and sweet dreams....:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

i do enjoy the creche work placement 2 days aweek.. but everything else.. the theory the teachers the work... its all stessful.. if we miss more than 4 classes of a subject we are not allowed hand up our assignments.. thats abit much concidering you cud be sick for one week miss 4 classes and then thats it.. and sick notes dont matter

so maybe i should just take a year off and go back next year.. i dunno :shrug: i think if i can find a job i would leave cuz its just upsetting me more... not being able to finish the work on time.. i dont wanna fall behind id rather quit then be behind and a nervous reck... i have bad panic attacks about that stuff... 

annnwayyy it doesnt matter ill figure it out :D :hugs: 

how was your day.. im just about to make dinner for me and david.. 

oh i got him a mini fridge.. :blush: he always buys cans of coke etc.. and with our friends living in the same house as us it always is full and he can never fit his cans in there lol so i bought him a little one esp for his drinks or choccy :) i was gonna fill it with nice drinks and choccys.
thanks hun i would love that hug right now.. talk soon hun


----------



## Wewantourmush

Hey hunny,

Noooo dont test so early! Would you rather be dissapointed when in fact your pregnant?! Just think that your not and then when you do test and its a :bfp: you will be even more happy!!! Good luck babe xxx:hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

Good evening all!!


Kate hun, hiya sweet! You know I just LOVE the mini-fridge idea!! That is so COOL - sorry, couldn't help it!:dohh: Seriously though - top idea!:thumbup:

I am sorry your course is bumming you out... but if it is stressing you that much, then you should quit for now - take a break, see how you feel next year. There are no extra points for being a hero! And you especially need to take care of yourself after what your body (and mind and soul) have been through this year.....:wacko: Just look after you....:winkwink:

I am doing ok, just feel a bit nauseous from time to time. Heartburn has gone - thank goodness! So yeah, all ok!

Ok, so G has fallen asleep which is my cue to go get ready for bed myself! G'night hun.... hugs to you....:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

awww thanks hun :) many :hugs:

well i just applied for a few different jobs see what happens.. i feel abit better about college.. but only cuz i had creche today and not actual college.. the kids are so adorable wish my course was just all of that.. oh well some day..

yeah that was the only thing i could think of to get him hehe.. i hope he likes it... 
i actually had a drink last night... me and my friend who is living in the house i decided to buy us some alco (it was only one drink) but i felt dizzy after just one cuz it had been so long ago... but it was nice for a chance :)

well i paid for this course and i think ... you can take a year out if you have a medical reason to do so.. i wonder would this counts?? i guess ill see how 2mor goes.. 

im glad the heart burn is gone :hugs: thanks for your support.. good night hun :kiss:


----------



## TrishyC

Oh - well that changes things a bit when you've "already paid"!:wacko: But I would try with your medical "reason" and see what they say.... they can only say NO right? And if they do then just do the best you can. Just think of the theory stuff as your stepping stones to fulltime creche work.... I guess they want to be sure that you grasp all the knowledge that comes with the job... especially these days! I think they have courses on blowing your nose properly! Awwww.... big:hugs:....
I have had a drink every now and then, but usually just a mouthful cos I sometimes get the urge like if ralph's having a beer I'll think "ooh I want some of that!" and I have a mouthful and that seems to do it for me!haha Bizarre!

Well hun, I wish you well with the job applications!! Are they childcare related?
Have a great day, I'm off to get ready... will take G to kindy then go in to "the office" for a while! Sounds weird.... I've never had an office to go to before! hehe .... later hun...:hugs:


----------



## stmw

hello all!

Babyhopes10, im so sorry I wasnt here when everything happened :( im in complete and utter shock. I know your most probally feeling like poo, but smile hunny, your body is now preparing itself for another round of the baby making!! It takes time doesnt it! Me and Kev havent really stopped trying, im 7dpo or 8 lol today and I know im not, even if we 'do the deed' just before I ovulate and everything, maybe it takes longer for us younger ones?! lol (no offence to anyone!!!!) Im sending you :dust: and love.

So hows everyone else doing?? Im so sorry i havent been here. Ive got swine flu! So that meant I have been tucked away in a ball feeling sorry for myself lol i couldnt speak or move my neck for days and my temperature went up to 39!!!! crazy stuff!! I started my job, have done a full week and now i have to have two weeks off because of this, so i dont know how well that is going to go down! I hope they dont sack me! They shouldnt, but you never know?!

I had my interview for uni last week, it was shockingly easy, so im pleased =) My kev had his interview aswell yesterday, but we worked out it will cost £1200 for him to get there for a month, which is shocking lol so whether he can go there or not is debateable!!

Hmmmm I was trying to write loads of other stuff to not talk about babies, but its difficult isnt it!! I just think when its the time to happen it will. Unfortunately for most of us, when we want it to happen, our bodies dont, which causes stress, delays our AF, makes us think we are :bfp: then when we arent it makes us more sad. Its a horrible cycle isnt it? =( hmmmm

Hope everyone is good and looking forward to christmas!!!

xoxoxoxox


----------



## becks

Good luck to all of you, i will keep my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## RedRose19

stmw said:


> hello all!
> 
> Babyhopes10, im so sorry I wasnt here when everything happened :( im in complete and utter shock. I know your most probally feeling like poo, but smile hunny, your body is now preparing itself for another round of the baby making!! It takes time doesnt it! Me and Kev havent really stopped trying, im 7dpo or 8 lol today and I know im not, even if we 'do the deed' just before I ovulate and everything, maybe it takes longer for us younger ones?! lol (no offence to anyone!!!!) Im sending you :dust: and love.
> 
> So hows everyone else doing?? Im so sorry i havent been here. Ive got swine flu! So that meant I have been tucked away in a ball feeling sorry for myself lol i couldnt speak or move my neck for days and my temperature went up to 39!!!! crazy stuff!! I started my job, have done a full week and now i have to have two weeks off because of this, so i dont know how well that is going to go down! I hope they dont sack me! They shouldnt, but you never know?!
> 
> I had my interview for uni last week, it was shockingly easy, so im pleased =) My kev had his interview aswell yesterday, but we worked out it will cost £1200 for him to get there for a month, which is shocking lol so whether he can go there or not is debateable!!
> 
> Hmmmm I was trying to write loads of other stuff to not talk about babies, but its difficult isnt it!! I just think when its the time to happen it will. Unfortunately for most of us, when we want it to happen, our bodies dont, which causes stress, delays our AF, makes us think we are :bfp: then when we arent it makes us more sad. Its a horrible cycle isnt it? =( hmmmm
> 
> Hope everyone is good and looking forward to christmas!!!
> 
> xoxoxoxox

hey hun listen dont be sorry for not being here u were sick you poor thing :hugs::hugs: thanks for your support hun... 
im glad you got the job but im sorry to hear you were so sick :( 
like you said your body will get preg when it wants u to.. and im hoping thats soon for you if thats what u want :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

TrishyC said:


> Oh - well that changes things a bit when you've "already paid"!:wacko: But I would try with your medical "reason" and see what they say.... they can only say NO right? And if they do then just do the best you can. Just think of the theory stuff as your stepping stones to fulltime creche work.... I guess they want to be sure that you grasp all the knowledge that comes with the job... especially these days! I think they have courses on blowing your nose properly! Awwww.... big:hugs:....
> I have had a drink every now and then, but usually just a mouthful cos I sometimes get the urge like if ralph's having a beer I'll think "ooh I want some of that!" and I have a mouthful and that seems to do it for me!haha Bizarre!
> 
> Well hun, I wish you well with the job applications!! Are they childcare related?
> Have a great day, I'm off to get ready... will take G to kindy then go in to "the office" for a while! Sounds weird.... I've never had an office to go to before! hehe .... later hun...:hugs:

hey hun :hugs: well i feel abit less "i hate the course" lol i had my first aid exam passed full marks :happydance: and i was told some time next year we will all get a chance to go to a different country on work placement... like denmark italy finland etc... i thought that was really cool... 

i hope you had a good day.. :hugs: my college is a joke today tho there is no water.. no toilets yet they are keeping it open.. against health and safety regulations :wacko:

annnywaayyy im getting really bad back pain.... and a pain in my side... couldnt be ov already could i??? :nope: i dont think so :shrug:


----------



## TrishyC

Well it could be ov hun.... you really wouldn't know without some testing, are you doing opks? They say you are most fertile after a mc, so.... maybe?:shrug:

I'm glad you're "back on" with the course.... it would be a shame to suspend if you can cope a little longer, cos the fact is, it will still have to be done when you go back, if you know what I mean....:wacko:
Congrats on the first aid exam! I remember doing that when I did a "very short" course in childcare yeeeeaaaaarrrrrrrs ago (I was your age actually!!)
The work placement would be very cool! Great idea to see how things would work in other countries??!! Although I think you would be shocked by some of the goings on here...!:blush: A bit rough with your college having no water.... sounds like something that would happen in Italy lol!!!:haha:
Well I hope you are not in too much pain hun...:hugs: And if you are, I sure hope its for a good reason! Awwww.... big big:hugs:to you....
I will be off to kindy and work soon (feels funny saying "work" when I ain't been paid anything yet!)... it's commission only, so I'm itching for some appointments!!:wacko: been a while though, so I'm a bit rusty on the promoting side of things.... ah well, I'll get there!
Catch ya later hun....:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

hey hun :hugs: well if it was ov we didn bd last night... we rented some films out and got some more drinks.. and i felt to blahhh to bd.. but we did the night b4.. so if i did ov.. then maybe we caught it.. im not too pushed about it for this cycle... altho it would mean im due in august... :happydance: the end of aug but still aug hehe...
well i was gonna use opks.. but they havent arrived yet :( so its a sign just go with the flow.. i feel so sick today... (maybe the drinks :shrug:) but i only had two drinks... and plenty of water... so i dunno... thanks for the hug i really needed it this morning .. :hugs: for you too

im sure you will get lots of great appointments... so you promote companys sorry for the ignorance hun just curious :flower: btw hun i LOVE your ticker so cute :)

well have a great day im gonna drag my self to college now loll


----------



## babyhope2009

Hi
I am a newbie... This is my first month actively trying and I am nervous as hell LOL.. I am 30 years old and I am definitely ready for a baby but just a little anxious I guess.. I looked around on here before registering so I am new to the lingo on here, sorry if I come off a little ditzy lol.. Anyhoo, AF is due on the 7th of this month.. I am currently feeling very slight cramps, mild headache this morning, sore and itchy nipples. I am pretty clueless to a lot of the early preggo symptoms. I'd appreciate any help from you lovely ladies.. Thanks! I'm looking forward to chatting with all of you..


----------



## TrishyC

babyhopes10 said:


> hey hun :hugs: well if it was ov we didn bd last night... we rented some films out and got some more drinks.. and i felt to blahhh to bd.. but we did the night b4.. so if i did ov.. then maybe we caught it.. im not too pushed about it for this cycle... altho it would mean im due in august... :happydance: the end of aug but still aug hehe...
> well i was gonna use opks.. but they havent arrived yet :( so its a sign just go with the flow.. i feel so sick today... (maybe the drinks :shrug:) but i only had two drinks... and plenty of water... so i dunno... thanks for the hug i really needed it this morning .. :hugs: for you too
> 
> im sure you will get lots of great appointments... so you promote companys sorry for the ignorance hun just curious :flower: btw hun i LOVE your ticker so cute :)
> 
> well have a great day im gonna drag my self to college now loll

Hiya hun! So how did college go then?! I had an ok day but I am very moody and poor g is often bearing the brunt... little darling.... 
My work involves creating savings and/or investment plans for people, also super funds and insurance policies. It just takes a bit of getting used to cos I gotta get back in the swing of things... workwise! I love the products of this company and the people are so lovely which is a big bonus! I'll get there!
Are you feeling better hun?...:hugs:




babyhope2009 said:


> Hi
> I am a newbie... This is my first month actively trying and I am nervous as hell LOL.. I am 30 years old and I am definitely ready for a baby but just a little anxious I guess.. I looked around on here before registering so I am new to the lingo on here, sorry if I come off a little ditzy lol.. Anyhoo, AF is due on the 7th of this month.. I am currently feeling very slight cramps, mild headache this morning, sore and itchy nipples. I am pretty clueless to a lot of the early preggo symptoms. I'd appreciate any help from you lovely ladies.. Thanks! I'm looking forward to chatting with all of you..

Hi there!:flower:
Welcome to BnB! Don't need to worry about feeling ditzy here... we all go through that from time to time!
Your symptoms sound good, so I wish you well.:winkwink: keep us posted and ask any questions!!:thumbup:


----------



## RedRose19

> Hiya hun! So how did college go then?! I had an ok day but I am very moody and poor g is often bearing the brunt... little darling....
> My work involves creating savings and/or investment plans for people, also super funds and insurance policies. It just takes a bit of getting used to cos I gotta get back in the swing of things... workwise! I love the products of this company and the people are so lovely which is a big bonus! I'll get there!
> Are you feeling better hun?...

college was alright.... still no water.... which is annoying but anyway.. im sure you will feel alright after a rest and something to eat maybe??
:hugs: and :bunny: for little G lol

oh right... so alot to do with business studies... and computers?? i was always bad at business studies.. but that could of been my teachers fault always telling me i was stupid.. the rememory of business studies i have is only fear... i cant remember anything else from it... so the quit and did art instead lol....

sorry for waffling... i got an assignment due for next week but our teacher wants a draft by 2mor... omg ive only done like 1 page.. so alot of work for me to do tonight .. 
and im still feeling miserable maybe its all in my head... :shrug: but my throat so does kill... also im just about to go for a jog then some exercises.. im hoping to lose some weight b4 i get fitted for a dress in jan lol...



> Hi
> I am a newbie... This is my first month actively trying and I am nervous as hell LOL.. I am 30 years old and I am definitely ready for a baby but just a little anxious I guess.. I looked around on here before registering so I am new to the lingo on here, sorry if I come off a little ditzy lol.. Anyhoo, AF is due on the 7th of this month.. I am currently feeling very slight cramps, mild headache this morning, sore and itchy nipples. I am pretty clueless to a lot of the early preggo symptoms. I'd appreciate any help from you lovely ladies.. Thanks! I'm looking forward to chatting with all of you..

hiya :flower: welcome to BnB and this thread :hugs:
im sure everyone is abit shakey when they first start ttc and also join a message board but please dont worry about asking any questions here.
you symptoms sound great and i hope you get that bfp soon hun :dust:


----------



## TrishyC

Hey kate!
G had a little giggle at the dancing bunny - she asks me to enlarge it on the screen and then just smiles at it!:hugs:
I wouldn't say it is connected too much to business studies but I guess yeah it kind of is... just never looked at it that way! lmao...:dohh:
Oooh gd lk with your assignment hun... I used to be really thankful in the end when they gave us drafts to do in college, cos it meant that you were forced to get something on paper before the actual thing was due..... I was not very studious at all!!:wacko:
By the way, a big punch in the face to the crap teacher that called you stupid tut, what were they thinking??!!:growlmad: If I knew who it was I'd smack em up for ya!
You said you felt miserable, but I can also tell from your general tone that you don't seem right at the moment.... awww, hope you feel better after your exercises.... good for you doing it when you feel bummed out - best thing!
Well I'm gonna go peel potatoes for our roast chicken dinner... mmmmm....!:happydance:
Catch ya later hun....:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

yummmmm dinner... can i come over :D hehe 

yeah i think i wont be my self till this is all over... i was wanna be preg again so badly.. but im being patient and know when the time is right.. it will happen :angelnot:

also... can you believe this.. im teething??!!?? :wacko: i was told years ago when i had an x ray that i had missing teeth.. and they would grow at some point.. what a great time to come through.. not lol so that is making me feel worse i think and cuz my teeth are all sore from being pushed out the way to make room.. its also giving me a sore throat.. no idea why.. maybe not enough water... i dunnno.. so thats basically whats making me miserable lol

thanks for the good luck.. it should be ok.. its an assignment on childcare in general so google will be my best friend today lol. 

LOL hun you made me laugh with the punching the teacher comment... :rofl:


----------



## TrishyC

Of course you can come for dinner any time hun!! It was yummy by the way.... but now I feel like a big fat chook myself! Ate too much....:wacko:
So what's this?? You're teething??? That's a classic hun! I know you're young but teething?? Sorry luv.... don't mean to sound freaked out, but I've never heard of that before....:shrug: Good luck with it passing quickly.... maybe your sore throat is due to the stress.... are you in much pain? Is it constantly sore? That's very stressful, so will bring your immunity down a notch.... but drinking more water will help anyway....:blush:
Well hun... that time of the evening again!
G is waiting for R to get out of the bathroom so she can say g'night to him and he's been in there for like half an hour!!:dohh: Grrrr.... she has to go bed so I can go bed! I am feeling a bit blah right now and I think I need a hot shower and then of course.... bed...... aaaahhhhhh.......:sleep:
G'night little one..... sweety dreams to you.....:hugs:


----------



## stmw

hey everyoneeeeeeeeeee!!

Guess what?! I got a place on my uni course i was telling you about =) the early years one!! Yayyyyyyy! I start in September 2010! Woop woop!

Babyhope2009 we are both due AF on the 7th, so we can AF spot (or not!) as the case may be together!! Good luck!!

xxxx


----------



## RedRose19

well i meant my wismon (sp?) teeth.. ouch ouch ouch!!!! its like where its coming through it very sore and swollen and my cheek on that side is all swollen :( well not lots but feels odd you know... feeling a little lonely tonight :cry: oh is always wanting to stay watching tv with the others in the house rather than watch a film with me... :cry: so i say nothing ill prob go to bed alone tonight and he prob wont come to bed till 3am or so... i hate that tbh... but then i would feel guilty asking him to come to bed when i know he doesnt want to or if he rather do something else cuz he needs his own space right now i guess.... hes hurting too... maybe he cant stand me like this i dunno... 

sorry for my venting hun.. im still doing the assignment right now... anyway i better go

good night hun sweetdreams to you too and little G :) :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

stmw said:


> hey everyoneeeeeeeeeee!!
> 
> Guess what?! I got a place on my uni course i was telling you about =) the early years one!! Yayyyyyyy! I start in September 2010! Woop woop!
> 
> Babyhope2009 we are both due AF on the 7th, so we can AF spot (or not!) as the case may be together!! Good luck!!
> 
> xxxx

yayyyyyyyyyy congrats hun :hugs: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## babyhope2009

Hey thanks for the replys, I went ahead and jumped the gun and took a early response test and I got a BFN but AF is not due until the 7th so I will retest if AF doesn't show her ugly face lol...


----------



## TTC#1 :D

hey i am (i think) 8 dpo all ive had is period like cramping and very ..wayy too noticablke veins on my boobs and they have been slightly sore but bearable .. i don't feel like it's my month so i am not getting my hopes up :cry: :p lol good luck to every one xooxoxoxo and of course a bazillion tons of baby dust to you all and for those who are pregnant - have a happy healthy pregnancy ;)


----------



## TrishyC

stmw said:


> hey everyoneeeeeeeeeee!!
> 
> Guess what?! I got a place on my uni course i was telling you about =) the early years one!! Yayyyyyyy! I start in September 2010! Woop woop!
> 
> xxxx

Yeah baby!!!:happydance: Well done to yooooouuuuuu!!:kiss:



babyhopes10 said:


> well i meant my wismon (sp?) teeth.. ouch ouch ouch!!!! its like where its coming through it very sore and swollen and my cheek on that side is all swollen :( well not lots but feels odd you know... feeling a little lonely tonight :cry: oh is always wanting to stay watching tv with the others in the house rather than watch a film with me... :cry: so i say nothing ill prob go to bed alone tonight and he prob wont come to bed till 3am or so... i hate that tbh... but then i would feel guilty asking him to come to bed when i know he doesnt want to or if he rather do something else cuz he needs his own space right now i guess.... hes hurting too... maybe he cant stand me like this i dunno...
> 
> sorry for my venting hun.. im still doing the assignment right now... anyway i better go
> 
> good night hun sweetdreams to you too and little G :) :hugs:

Ooooooooohhhhhhhhhh WISDOM teeth!!! Well that makes the world of sense now!! That's not late hun.... I didn't get mine till I was 21 or 22 or something like that. I know people in their 30s who don't have them yet... yes they can be painful, my mouth is crowded with teeth so naturally I had to have them out as soon as they poked through - only one hurt to remove though as it had grown sideways sort of and so I had to have an incision made in my gum to get it out properly.... when it woke up from the anaesthetic.... oh boy!!!!! Aaaarrrrgghhhh!!! But the other 3 just got yanked out. I can empathise hun cos teeth have always been an issue with me.... hate tooth ache with a vengeance! Touch wood they have been fine lately!
Sorry bout your DF.... but you're right he will grieve in his own way and it won't help to push him. Good idea getting stuck into your assignment, will take your mind off things in a way.... Oh I wish I could sit and watch a film with ya! Actually it is pretty hard for me and R to watch films together at the best of times... we have such radically different tastes in movie themes.... he loves hard, action, shooting, police/mafia/war stuff and i love atmospheric, humourous or light entertainment stuff. If he watches something I like, he falls asleep.... If I sit to watch something he likes, I end up having to walk off cos I can't take the violence.... sucks really, but you know.... its just one of those things! I know its not the same as your situation, just trying to make it seem less important to you.... prob doesn't help....:blush:
Sorry hun wish I could do more!
So how you feeling today?.....:hugs:


----------



## Linzi

8(ish) DPO again over here! Had lots of symptoms the past few days but today? Nothing :( x


----------



## TrishyC

babyhope2009 said:


> Hey thanks for the replys, I went ahead and jumped the gun and took a early response test and I got a BFN but AF is not due until the 7th so I will retest if AF doesn't show her ugly face lol...

Still got some days up your sleeve hun! Sending "no witch" vibes your way!:thumbup:



TTC#1 :D said:


> hey i am (i think) 8 dpo all ive had is period like cramping and very ..wayy too noticablke veins on my boobs and they have been slightly sore but bearable .. i don't feel like it's my month so i am not getting my hopes up :cry: :p lol good luck to every one xooxoxoxo and of course a bazillion tons of baby dust to you all and for those who are pregnant - have a happy healthy pregnancy ;)

Thanks sweetie! Well good luck to you on your ttc journey and don't dis-count those symptoms you have there!:winkwink:


----------



## Kattykins

Hello all

I am 8dpo today - first month of TTC our 3rd child. 

I have had a range of symptoms since ovulation. They were worse just after ovulation and for the few days following.

I've had cramps on and off, bloated tummy, very sore swollen boobs (particularly after OV & the few days following), needing the loo more, tiredness & serious hunger. 

I'm trying not to get too excited incase I end up with a neg but still hopeful. 

I never usually get the cramps straight after OV, they usually come a few days before AF so I'm hoping that's a good sign but again I'm scared to get too hopeful. 

Good Luck all x


----------



## josey123

Hi all,

Been following this thread for ages .....well im 11dpo today something says i am and something says im not tested this morn with FRER but was BFN maybe too early or maybe just not our month have lower back pain and sometimes feel the witch not coming .....

Its really hard as pregnancy symptoms are very similiar to AF just to confuse us all well due AF on monday so will wait till Sun then test again if got my dates right...


Good luck to all waiting for the BFP's i feel they all waiting round the corner to suprise us all for xmas!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jo x


----------



## TrishyC

Linzi - kattykins - josey123

Wishing you all well for those bfps!!:flower:


----------



## babyhope2009

Waking up feeling good.. Still no sign of AF, normally by now I would be bloated and crampy.. The thing I find strange is this past week I had light cramps, and felt like my period might be on the horizon. Now I am feeling NO symptoms of AF at all... No sore boobs, no cramps but I am bloated.. I am having an increase in gas which sucks cause I don't like to fart around my man LOL, I know TMI, haha.. I've also notice what feels like a bubbling sensation in my lower abs, also having very brief but sudden twings of pain on what feels like my ovary area.. This is only my first cycle trying not really getting my hopes up but can't help but feel like I may be preggo since I always have symptoms of AF... Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## RedRose19

> Ooooooooohhhhhhhhhh WISDOM teeth!!! Well that makes the world of sense now!! That's not late hun.... I didn't get mine till I was 21 or 22 or something like that. I know people in their 30s who don't have them yet... yes they can be painful, my mouth is crowded with teeth so naturally I had to have them out as soon as they poked through - only one hurt to remove though as it had grown sideways sort of and so I had to have an incision made in my gum to get it out properly.... when it woke up from the anaesthetic.... oh boy!!!!! Aaaarrrrgghhhh!!! But the other 3 just got yanked out. I can empathise hun cos teeth have always been an issue with me.... hate tooth ache with a vengeance! Touch wood they have been fine lately!
> Sorry bout your DF.... but you're right he will grieve in his own way and it won't help to push him. Good idea getting stuck into your assignment, will take your mind off things in a way.... Oh I wish I could sit and watch a film with ya! Actually it is pretty hard for me and R to watch films together at the best of times... we have such radically different tastes in movie themes.... he loves hard, action, shooting, police/mafia/war stuff and i love atmospheric, humourous or light entertainment stuff. If he watches something I like, he falls asleep.... If I sit to watch something he likes, I end up having to walk off cos I can't take the violence.... sucks really, but you know.... its just one of those things! I know its not the same as your situation, just trying to make it seem less important to you.... prob doesn't help....
> Sorry hun wish I could do more!
> So how you feeling today?.....

heya hun :hugs: how are you

i hate anything wrong with my teeth or gums... ouch!! :cry: i will prob have to have this pulled too but they will have to put me out cuz ill just freak out... :nope: i cant have someone in my mouth yanking anything out... omg noooooo way to scary. 
well it turns out because of all the floods etc etc all assignments have been put back abit... so the assignment i was up all night doing isnt due till thursday :dohh: oh well its was so crappy cuz it was done in one night at least now i have more time to perfect it lol...


thanks so much for your support :hugs: i very much so appreciate it and your just so sweet :kiss: yeah i guess its not a thing every couple do, but me and david dont get much time to do anything else... so watching a film together is just something we have always done :shrug: i dunno maybe im just being silly... last night was better after a long night of work assignments we watched some of a film... :blush: but got distracted..

thats funny with the films that your oh falls asleep david does too if it isnt interesting enough, he likes all action movies... guns cars etc 
maybe some time when i come over to visit :haha: we can watch a film then :hugs: or go to the cinema lol

im ok today.... abit stressed with the work load i gotta do over xmas break etc... but at least i have like a month to do it... im off from dec 11th till jan 11th... :happydance: im so sleeping in for a week of that lmao

how are you today?? hows beany baby and G :)


----------



## RedRose19

TTC#1 :D said:


> hey i am (i think) 8 dpo all ive had is period like cramping and very ..wayy too noticablke veins on my boobs and they have been slightly sore but bearable .. i don't feel like it's my month so i am not getting my hopes up :cry: :p lol good luck to every one xooxoxoxo and of course a bazillion tons of baby dust to you all and for those who are pregnant - have a happy healthy pregnancy ;)

thanks very much :hugs: sending plenty of baby dust back :dust:



lots of baby dust for the rest of you ladies now in the 2ww :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: i hope thats enough :D


----------



## TrishyC

Heya hun!
I was so pleased to read your other thread!!!! That's just so great!:hugs:

About the movie thing - yeah, if you come over here then we defo have to watch on dvd, cos going to the cinema wouldn't be much fun - all in Italian!!:dohh: And don't know if you remember what I said once about over-dubbed english films.....:nope: I don't like to go often!
Goodluck with your workload over christmas.... try not to get too distracted by the chrissy vibes and of course.... the 2ww!!:winkwink:
Glad you're already up for the BD'ing.... I think it's very healthy that you guys are getting back into it.

I have had a shocking day as far as how I feel..... just really low on energy and flat and totally blah..... always with a lingering nausea feeling.... slight headache, oh it's just been yuk! I almost fell asleep colouring in with G around 3pm. I cancelled an outing with a work supervisor who wanted to take me out on my first client visits, but I just couldn't go like that! I looked like death warmed up! Anyway.... seems to have passed now and soon I am heading up to our house to do some work on it with ralph. It won't be anything heavy but it is just so freakin' cold.... I have 3 jumpers on already in anticipation!!:dohh:
Anyway I will be off soon and may pop back on later.... wonderful to hear you in good spirits and that your body did such a great job in preparing you for the little one that is waiting to join you....:cloud9:
Catch ya later babe....:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks so much hun :hugs: your support as well as the other ladies on here have kept me going great :thumbup: and of course my teddy bear :cloud9: 
well the tiredness is a good thing... means your bubba is under going a growth spurt meaning next scan your little bubba might not be little anymore :haha: and maybe bu january a little bump :happydance:
im feeling so tired today but excited that next week is my last week yayyyyy :wohoo: :happydance: im so looking forward to having a break.. i think ill get stuck into my work right away so that i have actualy xmas break and new years free of worry and it will distract me during the 2ww.. and oh isnt finished for xmas till the 18th... 
i dont think we will be spending xmas together as in xmas day... as this is our first year moving in together i think our families both want us home.. so we will have our own xmas dinner just b4 xmas.. then im going home to my parents and him to his.. will then meet up later that day or something... i really hope i can show him a positive test for xmas day... ive got my name down on the dec thread for that date... 

anyway better go.. have fun at the house but stay warm and safe hun :hugs: talk later?


----------



## Linzi

TrishyC said:


> Linzi - kattykins - josey123
> 
> Wishing you all well for those bfps!!:flower:

Thank you hun, this is my last month before going back on BCP :( 

Fingers crossed for the rest of you girlies :) X


----------



## RedRose19

well i hope this is for you then... an xtra christmas prezzie :hugs:


----------



## babyhope2009

takingforever said:


> Im testing in the morning im so nervous no idea how many dpo i am as i havent had a period since april due to depo injection but that would of run out in july and im only testing as my boobs are so sore and my nippples have gone massive and getting a lot of unusual cramping really low down and feels like pinching on my right side - plus dr wants me to do one before appointment at 10.40 tomorrow for bloods so going to use a FRER with FMU x Keep your fingers X'd for me girls xxx


Good luck hun.. Keeping my fingers crossed you get your BFP!


----------



## babyhope2009

babyhope2009 said:


> takingforever said:
> 
> 
> Im testing in the morning im so nervous no idea how many dpo i am as i havent had a period since april due to depo injection but that would of run out in july and im only testing as my boobs are so sore and my nippples have gone massive and getting a lot of unusual cramping really low down and feels like pinching on my right side - plus dr wants me to do one before appointment at 10.40 tomorrow for bloods so going to use a FRER with FMU x Keep your fingers X'd for me girls xxx
> 
> 
> Good luck hun.. Keeping my fingers crossed you get your BFP!Click to expand...

LOL just realized I quoted a really old post.. Sorry about that, still trying to get this site figured out..


----------



## majm1241

babyhope2009 said:


> Hi
> I am a newbie... This is my first month actively trying and I am nervous as hell LOL.. I am 30 years old and I am definitely ready for a baby but just a little anxious I guess.. I looked around on here before registering so I am new to the lingo on here, sorry if I come off a little ditzy lol.. Anyhoo, AF is due on the 7th of this month.. I am currently feeling very slight cramps, mild headache this morning, sore and itchy nipples. I am pretty clueless to a lot of the early preggo symptoms. I'd appreciate any help from you lovely ladies.. Thanks! I'm looking forward to chatting with all of you..

Me too and af is suppose to come on the 9th for me. :dust: 



babyhope2009 said:


> Waking up feeling good.. Still no sign of AF, normally by now I would be bloated and crampy.. The thing I find strange is this past week I had light cramps, and felt like my period might be on the horizon. Now I am feeling NO symptoms of AF at all... No sore boobs, no cramps but I am bloated.. I am having an increase in gas which sucks cause I don't like to fart around my man LOL, I know TMI, haha.. I've also notice what feels like a bubbling sensation in my lower abs, also having very brief but sudden twings of pain on what feels like my ovary area.. This is only my first cycle trying not really getting my hopes up but can't help but feel like I may be preggo since I always have symptoms of AF... Hope everyone has a great day!

I have all of those symptoms too!!! :dust: I too have been with my DH over 8 years and still do not fart in front of him! LOL


----------



## RedRose19

i hope you both get your bfp soon.. :hugs: :dust: good luck ladies xxx


----------



## TrishyC

babyhopes10 said:


> well the tiredness is a good thing... means your bubba is under going a growth spurt meaning next scan your little bubba might not be little anymore :haha: and maybe bu january a little bump :happydance:
> im feeling so tired today but excited that next week is my last week yayyyyy :wohoo: :happydance: im so looking forward to having a break.. i think ill get stuck into my work right away so that i have actualy xmas break and new years free of worry and it will distract me during the 2ww.. and oh isnt finished for xmas till the 18th...
> i dont think we will be spending xmas together as in xmas day... as this is our first year moving in together i think our families both want us home.. so we will have our own xmas dinner just b4 xmas.. then im going home to my parents and him to his.. will then meet up later that day or something... i really hope i can show him a positive test for xmas day... ive got my name down on the dec thread for that date...
> 
> anyway better go.. have fun at the house but stay warm and safe hun :hugs: talk later?

Thanks hunni!! It was pretty amazing how it just suddenly passed by evening... even tho I was ready for bed as usual when G went!
Christmas will be lovely with your family.... I wish I were going to mine, this will be christmas #3 that I have had in the freezing cold.... I want a stinkin' hot christmas!! I am hoping next year. Be nice (altho quite a mission!) to take little one over to Aust for chrissy with my family!:happydance: You are going to get that BFP for chrissy this year kate... you did always say about wanting an august bub....:winkwink:

The house was very cold last night but we didn't have much to finish and then came home to some hearty lentil soup that I had made earlier on.... just trying to get used to being organised!
Glad you're nearing the end of your course for the year... will be good to have that break and you may feel different once you have relaxed a bit....
Ok hun.... will catch you later on!:hugs:




Linzi said:


> TrishyC said:
> 
> 
> Linzi - kattykins - josey123
> 
> Wishing you all well for those bfps!!:flower:
> 
> Thank you hun, this is my last month before going back on BCP :(
> 
> Fingers crossed for the rest of you girlies :) XClick to expand...

Hiya hun.... do you mind me asking why you are going back on bcp?




majm1241 said:


> babyhope2009 said:
> 
> 
> I am having an increase in gas which sucks cause I don't like to fart around my man LOL, I know TMI, haha..
> 
> I have all of those symptoms too!!! :dust: I too have been with my DH over 8 years and still do not fart in front of him! LOLClick to expand...

What is it with not wanting to fart around our OHs?? I am the same! I will burp, but I won't fart!! I used to around my ex, but this is different.... weird!:wacko: Thanks for letting me know I am not alone on that one girls!!:winkwink:


----------



## RedRose19

heyyy hun :hugs:

i def think you should have a xmas in aussie next year if you want.. i mean it would be harder when the kids become older so i say do it if you want to!! its only fair lol.. :hugs:

thanks hun.. i think ill jump oh on sunday... it better he doesnt know when im oving... less pressure on him... i was told its better then.. and can result in a bfp quicker... which i guess it makes sense so gonna try that hehe :winkwink:

but im sure monday or tuesday im gonna ov.. i feel miserable i got a cold like symptoms which u get a few days b4 ov.. so looking good... yeah i always wanted a august baby :cloud9: only cuz i love the idea of giving oh a baby for his birthday :D so if this works out he will get a bfp for xmas then a baby for birthday.. come on bfp!! :D
though i think id be due 27ish of aug 20 days late of his birthday but till a good one lol.

i bet your beany baby was growing so much yesterday thats why u felt tired :cloud9: little bub is getting big makes me so happy to hear everything is going well.. :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

TrishyC said:


> babyhopes10 said:
> 
> 
> well the tiredness is a good thing... means your bubba is under going a growth spurt meaning next scan your little bubba might not be little anymore :haha: and maybe bu january a little bump :happydance:
> im feeling so tired today but excited that next week is my last week yayyyyy :wohoo: :happydance: im so looking forward to having a break.. i think ill get stuck into my work right away so that i have actualy xmas break and new years free of worry and it will distract me during the 2ww.. and oh isnt finished for xmas till the 18th...
> i dont think we will be spending xmas together as in xmas day... as this is our first year moving in together i think our families both want us home.. so we will have our own xmas dinner just b4 xmas.. then im going home to my parents and him to his.. will then meet up later that day or something... i really hope i can show him a positive test for xmas day... ive got my name down on the dec thread for that date...
> 
> anyway better go.. have fun at the house but stay warm and safe hun :hugs: talk later?
> 
> Thanks hunni!! It was pretty amazing how it just suddenly passed by evening... even tho I was ready for bed as usual when G went!
> Christmas will be lovely with your family.... I wish I were going to mine, this will be christmas #3 that I have had in the freezing cold.... I want a stinkin' hot christmas!! I am hoping next year. Be nice (altho quite a mission!) to take little one over to Aust for chrissy with my family!:happydance: You are going to get that BFP for chrissy this year kate... you did always say about wanting an august bub....:winkwink:
> 
> The house was very cold last night but we didn't have much to finish and then came home to some hearty lentil soup that I had made earlier on.... just trying to get used to being organised!
> Glad you're nearing the end of your course for the year... will be good to have that break and you may feel different once you have relaxed a bit....
> Ok hun.... will catch you later on!:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrishyC said:
> 
> 
> Linzi - kattykins - josey123
> 
> Wishing you all well for those bfps!!:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you hun, this is my last month before going back on BCP :(
> 
> Fingers crossed for the rest of you girlies :) XClick to expand...
> 
> Hiya hun.... do you mind me asking why you are going back on bcp?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhope2009 said:
> 
> 
> I am having an increase in gas which sucks cause I don't like to fart around my man LOL, I know TMI, haha..Click to expand...
> 
> I have all of those symptoms too!!! :dust: I too have been with my DH over 8 years and still do not fart in front of him! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> What is it with not wanting to fart around our OHs?? I am the same! I will burp, but I won't fart!! I used to around my ex, but this is different.... weird!:wacko: Thanks for letting me know I am not alone on that one girls!!:winkwink:Click to expand...

LOL I just don't feel like a lady and don't want him thinking weird of me! :rofl:


----------



## majm1241

Well, Ladies... 12dpo for me today and I caved and took a test! I got my :bfp: at 12dpo!!! :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

yayyyyyyyyy congrats :D :happydance:


----------



## Beanhopes

Just checking in with you lovely ladies. Hope you are all ok. No news from Camp Beanhopes just busy :sex: as much as possible :blush:. Got to catch that eggy this month.

Is it too early to say Merry Christmas. xxx


----------



## RedRose19

hey hun :hugs:

nope def not too early to say merry xmas :D im feeling very excited about xmas... im gonna do some more xmas shopping on monday :D 

is eveeryone else done there xmas shopping?? i feel so behind :dohh:


----------



## Linzi

good luck takingforever looking forward to seeing your BFP tomorrow!!!


----------



## babyhope2009

majm1241 said:


> Well, Ladies... 12dpo for me today and I caved and took a test! I got my :bfp: at 12dpo!!! :happydance:

AWW! Congrats! I am going to wait and test until AF is officially late and that will be on the 8th... Still no sign of AF so keeping my fingers crossed for that BFP..


----------



## majm1241

Thanks Sweetie! Mine was due on 9th. :)


----------



## babyhope2009

majm1241 said:


> babyhope2009 said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> I am a newbie... This is my first month actively trying and I am nervous as hell LOL.. I am 30 years old and I am definitely ready for a baby but just a little anxious I guess.. I looked around on here before registering so I am new to the lingo on here, sorry if I come off a little ditzy lol.. Anyhoo, AF is due on the 7th of this month.. I am currently feeling very slight cramps, mild headache this morning, sore and itchy nipples. I am pretty clueless to a lot of the early preggo symptoms. I'd appreciate any help from you lovely ladies.. Thanks! I'm looking forward to chatting with all of you..
> 
> Me too and af is suppose to come on the 9th for me. :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> babyhope2009 said:
> 
> 
> Waking up feeling good.. Still no sign of AF, normally by now I would be bloated and crampy.. The thing I find strange is this past week I had light cramps, and felt like my period might be on the horizon. Now I am feeling NO symptoms of AF at all... No sore boobs, no cramps but I am bloated.. I am having an increase in gas which sucks cause I don't like to fart around my man LOL, I know TMI, haha.. I've also notice what feels like a bubbling sensation in my lower abs, also having very brief but sudden twings of pain on what feels like my ovary area.. This is only my first cycle trying not really getting my hopes up but can't help but feel like I may be preggo since I always have symptoms of AF... Hope everyone has a great day!Click to expand...
> 
> I have all of those symptoms too!!! :dust: I too have been with my DH over 8 years and still do not fart in front of him! LOLClick to expand...

Haha yeah I am very lady like and have never farted around any of my exes or my DH but for the past week I've had to make a lot of runs to the bathroom to pass gas and he always says just let'em rip LOL..


----------



## babyhope2009

Hey ladies I was wanting to know if anyone has the time to do the lingo lowdown for me?.. I know what some of them mean, like BFP I believe stands for big fat positive? Could be wrong on that... If someone could just list the basic ones or tell me where they're listed I'd really appreciate it.. Lots of baby dust to all who are TTC... Thanks!


----------



## Rmar

Here is a list of terms.


----------



## want2Bamommy

Well it's 2am so I'm officially 10dpo. 
I've been rly tired since about 2dpo
I have headaches and a bit of cramping or "twinges" set in yesterday hopefully from implantation. I have body aches. 2 days ago I didn't think I was going to be able to move :haha: I'm so nervous to test. Only 2 more days.


----------



## babyhope2009

want2Bamommy said:


> Well it's 2am so I'm officially 10dpo.
> I've been rly tired since about 2dpo
> I have headaches and a bit of cramping or "twinges" set in yesterday hopefully from implantation. I have body aches. 2 days ago I didn't think I was going to be able to move :haha: I'm so nervous to test. Only 2 more days.

I'm with you sweetie, only 2 more days for me too.. I'm so nervous.. Lots of baby dust your way for that BFP... :hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

Oooooohhhh so exciting girls - lots of bfp magic coming your way!!!!
:dust:

majm1241 - congrats hun!!!:happydance:


----------



## want2Bamommy

babyhope2009 said:


> want2Bamommy said:
> 
> Well it's 2am so I'm officially 10dpo.
> I've been rly tired since about 2dpo
> I have headaches and a bit of cramping or "twinges" set in yesterday hopefully from implantation. I have body aches. 2 days ago I didn't think I was going to be able to move :haha: I'm so nervous to test. Only 2 more days.
> 
> I'm with you sweetie, only 2 more days for me too.. I'm so nervous.. Lots of baby dust your way for that BFP... :hugs:Click to expand...

You too sweetie! :dust:

** Another sign I have is fluctuating CM. 
It's lotion like and globby/snotty


----------



## RedRose19

i think im gonna be ovin tonight or 2mor :happydance: (tmi soz) but getting ewcm.. :happydance: i will be back home with oh just in time so from tuesday im offcially in the 2ww :D

lots of baby dust ladies :dust:


----------



## Beanhopes

babyhopes10 said:


> i think im gonna be ovin tonight or 2mor :happydance: (tmi soz) but getting ewcm.. :happydance: i will be back home with oh just in time so from tuesday im offcially in the 2ww :D
> 
> lots of baby dust ladies :dust:

Hey babyhopes
I got a smiley face on my cb oving test about an hour ago. I shouted YES at the top of my voice when I saw that little face can't image how I'd feel if I ever got a BFP. Hope to find out one day.

Lots and lots of :dust: to you all. x


----------



## RedRose19

:wohoo: looks like we will be in the 2ww together :hugs: come on xmas bfp... even though i can prob test after 14 days im not testing till xmas day .. if af doesnt show by then.. if i dont catch that eggy this cycle im charting next cycle.. using opks and taking temps.. cuz i hate not knowing then im gonna ov.. 

good luck beanhopes :hugs: go catch that eggy :winkwink:


----------



## majm1241

want2Bamommy said:


> Well it's 2am so I'm officially 10dpo.
> I've been rly tired since about 2dpo
> I have headaches and a bit of cramping or "twinges" set in yesterday hopefully from implantation. I have body aches. 2 days ago I didn't think I was going to be able to move :haha: I'm so nervous to test. Only 2 more days.

:dust: :happydance:



babyhope2009 said:


> want2Bamommy said:
> 
> 
> Well it's 2am so I'm officially 10dpo.
> I've been rly tired since about 2dpo
> I have headaches and a bit of cramping or "twinges" set in yesterday hopefully from implantation. I have body aches. 2 days ago I didn't think I was going to be able to move :haha: I'm so nervous to test. Only 2 more days.
> 
> I'm with you sweetie, only 2 more days for me too.. I'm so nervous.. Lots of baby dust your way for that BFP... :hugs:Click to expand...

:dust: :happydance:



TrishyC said:


> Oooooohhhh so exciting girls - lots of bfp magic coming your way!!!!
> :dust:
> 
> majm1241 - congrats hun!!!:happydance:




babyhopes10 said:


> i think im gonna be ovin tonight or 2mor :happydance: (tmi soz) but getting ewcm.. :happydance: i will be back home with oh just in time so from tuesday im offcially in the 2ww :D
> 
> lots of baby dust ladies :dust:

Thanks Sweetie! :hugs: :happydance:



Beanhopes said:


> babyhopes10 said:
> 
> 
> i think im gonna be ovin tonight or 2mor :happydance: (tmi soz) but getting ewcm.. :happydance: i will be back home with oh just in time so from tuesday im offcially in the 2ww :D
> 
> lots of baby dust ladies :dust:
> 
> Hey babyhopes
> I got a smiley face on my cb oving test about an hour ago. I shouted YES at the top of my voice when I saw that little face can't image how I'd feel if I ever got a BFP. Hope to find out one day.
> 
> Lots and lots of :dust: to you all. xClick to expand...

:spermy::spermy::spermy::dust::dust::dust::hugs: To you ladies!!!


----------



## RedRose19

thanks every much :hugs:


----------



## babyhope2009

I started spotting a bit this morning which means the witch is trying to show her ugly face so probably not pregnant this month.. Not really disappointed since this is my first month trying.. I know it takes a typical couple 6-9 months to conceive and I am not 20 lol.. It may take me a little longer since I waited until my thirties to decide to start trying for a child so not going to worry just yet.. Getting ready to chart my next cycle.. Loads of baby dust to all who are TTC and congrats to all the BFP's out there...


----------



## stmw

heya all

Congrats to those who have had :bfp: !!! woop!! xmas pregnancyyyyyyyyy!!

Babyhopes10 get busy with the baby making lady!! Ooo i hope its your month!!

Babyhope2009 sorry to here AF may be on her way. Mine came on Saturday, so i presume i ov sooner than what i thought?! 

This is the month for a few of us i hope =) last month of me and the OH ttc, before we take a "real" break and concentrate on studies and jobs!! So fingers crossed!!

:dust: to all!! :dust:!!

xoxoxoxo


----------



## Linzi

Im a day late and BFNs :(:(:( Think Im out this month ladies, congrats to all with their BFPs and wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## juless

I'm currently at what I *think* is around 6dpo maybe? Not exactly sure! Anyways, today - I had a crazy hot flash! Only time this ever happened to me was when I had a chemical in October! My face was flushed and felt warm to the touch, then it went away. Also unable to keep food in my system (not throwing up.. the other way - TMI!). Extremely tender breasts. They do get sore around this time before AF, but not THIS sore - they hurt going up and down the stairs!! Very tired too.. Also very emotional the last few days. Was crying my eyes out the other day over nothing! Keeping my fingers crossed for the most amazing Christmas present ever!


----------



## Beanhopes

Hello 
Hope everyone is doing ok in the 2ww. I've entered my temp into Fertility Friend this morning and I've got 35pts on the pregnancy symptoms!! so exciting it's because my temp is still above the cover line. Keeping everything crossed for the best Christmas present. 
:dust: to everyone. 
xx


----------



## RedRose19

hey ladies... im 5dpo today... no symptoms of as yet... just tired but i always am LOL

hope everyone is well xx


----------



## juless

Wierdness... after not getting EWCM that I noticed for the last two months (since my chemical) I woke up to a bunch of it today! Going to BD tonight (hope it's not too late)... just in case! I think I already ovulated, but maybe it's late this month! Don't want to take the chance and miss the egg this month!


----------



## stmw

heya all! Ooo good luck to those testing soon! Hopefully lots of :bfp: !!

Im on cycle day 8, so a while to go yet, but im not getting too stressed about it this month, what will be will be =) 

Good luck babyhopes10! 

xxxxx


----------



## stargirl69

Im 12dpo. I have no signs. I was due af yesterday or at very latest full af by this morning but no sign of af yet. No signs either way. Depressing!


----------



## RedRose19

im 5 dpo today... no symptoms but (tmi sorry) alot of creamy cm more than normal... :wacko: i had it like that when i was preg.. maybe its still from the m/c but i think 5 dpo is too soon to be getting it right?


----------



## stmw

babyhopes10 said:


> im 5 dpo today... no symptoms but (tmi sorry) alot of creamy cm more than normal... :wacko: i had it like that when i was preg.. maybe its still from the m/c but i think 5 dpo is too soon to be getting it right?


hmmm possibly, the mc would still be playing havoc with your hormones. Keep an eye on it, and see if it continues, if so, could be a positive sign?! Im hoping so anyway lovely

xxx


----------



## luv2lift

I think i'm 8-10 dpo. I don't chart. Just go by cm and CP and calendar. but after o i've still been getting lots of white cm. Wednesday when I wiped i had pinkish cm and then a little bit more last night. THe past few days have been getting a few weird twinges in my lower abdomen, they only last like 20 seconds but feel very strange. Also feel very bloated and like a cow lol. AF is due 29th to 31st.

Do you think it's too early to test on the 27th i should be 10-12dpo then?


----------



## RedRose19

id say go for it and test it might come up by then :thumbup:


----------



## dubh206

Hi All. I am new here. I have spent the last few days obsessing about symptoms; I have allowed myself a little time to obsess in the morning and after lunch. 
I wasn&#8217;t planning to get pregnant but I will be very happy if I am. My boyfriend ejaculated inside a couple days before ovulation. I am currently 9dpo. There have been my symptoms thus far:

5dpo &#8211; Feeling very hot
6dop &#8211; feeling hot and then very cold, similar feelings to a drop in blood pressure
7dpo &#8211; Feeling hot, a little nauseous, and headaches
8dpo &#8211; nauseous, cold, bleeding gums, heavy breasts, tired, slept at 7:30pm
9dpd &#8211; (today) increased CM. Not sure what the rest of the day will be like. 

I am concerned that I am creating these symptoms in my mind and over analyzing everything. It could be that I am just a little under the weather, premenstrual and just plain crazy!

I wish this week would just disappear so I can find out. Every day is sooo long. I can&#8217;t concentrate on my work. 

Good luck to everyone who is trying


----------



## dubh206

Hi all, so yesterday I didn't have anymore symptoms for the rest of the day. I felt fine, I wasn't tired, my boobs aren't full or heavy, in fact they seem decidedly empty, no irritability, no excessive hunger etc. Today on 10dpo nothing so far either. The excitement has gone and sadness is creeping in. I know not everyone has symptoms, so I shouldnt completely rule it out yet. It is just disappointing that I was having them and I was mentally preparing myself for pregnancy and now all the symptoms have disappeared.


----------



## mommyhopes33

HI GIRLS :)

HELP HELP HELP!!!! :wacko: I am having like a serious heart attack here! Okay so I am TTC this month and have been for a few months. This month is really strange tho...Here are my symptoms:


3-8 dpo: Cramping on right side. hard to even lay on it and makes me feel uncomfortable, dry mouth (wake up in the morning feeling like someone shoved 80 cottonballs in my mouth), extreme thrist! I dont even drink water and i have water everywhere i go)

10dpo-current 11dpo : cramping, feels similar to AF but lighter and more on right side. 

oh yeah I have had Creamy white CM EVERYDAY!!! since shortly after O day. 

I just feel different! I really believe this is my month. I just wanna know if any one is feeling what i am feeling! I am hoping this is my BFP! AF not due til Jan. 11th. I hope it doesnt show. these cramps and this dry mouth is really killin me and leading me to believe im preggy! I hope sooooo 

GOOD LUCK TO ALL YOU GIRLS! BABY DUST TO YOU ALL :dust: AND I HOPE YOU ALL GET YOUR :bfp: !!!!!!


----------



## mommyhopes33

Oh YEAH....MY NIPPLES ARE SENSITIVE, BBs ARE KINDA SORE BUT I ALWAYS GET THAT AFTER O DAY BUT THIS TIME IT JUST STARTED AT 10DPO ALSO I HAVE BEEN DIZZY...I LEANED DOWN NOT EVEN ALL THE WAY DOWN, AND SOON AS I SAT BACK UP I WAS DIZZY..I ALSO HAD THE FLU SO I COULDNT TEMP..MY TEMP WAS 101!! SO THAT WAS HARDER FOR ME TO TELL!! PLEASE SOMEONE SHED SOME LIGHT ON MY HOPES AND LET ME KNOW IF YOU ARE EXPERIENCING THIS...I AM NEW TO FORUMS AND THESE TTC WEBSITES SO HEEEEEY EVERYONE AND I HOPE I GET TO CHAT WITH SOME WONDERFUL MOMMY TO BEs AND HEAR SOME TTC SUCCESS STORIES!!!!


----------



## seatabugmama1

omg i have had hot flashes in face really tired I slept till 9 am this morning .. had a weird dream and been uncomfy in bed toss and turn back hurts breast are swollen and in pain peeing every hour .. hungry ... cervix is super high and really soft .. my husband had a dream i was pregnant. twinging in my stomach for the past week.. im 8dpo and cant wait to find out!!!:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

i remember this thread :flower: its nice to have it bumped up :D

lots of :dust: seatabugmama1


----------



## tbuns

hi babyhopes!! how are you today?


----------



## RedRose19

im feeling ok sick of waiting for af.. tho i might test 2mor just to make sure
i really want to start the soy! i think it could really work 

how are you ? :flower:


----------



## schnoodle

i would hun then at least you have an up to date test to tell the docs about dont you x


----------



## RedRose19

this thread brings tears to my eyes :cry: this is the cycle i got preg on :cry: but mc in nov 
its just a reminder to me that its been so long and still no bfp since :cry:


----------



## tabithavghn1

I'm 12 DPO and its 2:30 A.M i am going to test when i wake up later on today. I am hoping for a BFP. But if not i still have a chance. I have 2 days before AF shows her ugly face but i'm praying she wont. Can anybody if they got there BFP on 12 DPO?


----------



## simmy85

did u test tabitha?????????????


----------



## Elise1984

i'm 12 dpo and for 4 days now i've been slightly cramping but very gassy. it feels like mentrual cramps but then goes to that bloasted gassy feeling then passes. Its not constant through the day that much and are a dull pain. I feel it more on my right side and occasionally i get a pinching feeling on the left and middle too. Two days ago I started getting a flu it seemed (really sore throat and stuffy nose) and I slept for most of the last two days and feel a little better today. I also had been slightly constipated this week which is abnormal for me. (TMI) I took a test 2 nights ago and it came back negative, i'm waiting untill sunday as thats when i'm due for my period.


----------



## msvicki73

bump


----------



## LillyTame

I'm 10dpo with no symptoms. Anyone else?


----------



## sharan

8dpo and no symptoms. I never had any symptoms before my last two BFPs either. So I'm hoping its a good sign.


----------



## LillyTame

That's encouraging, thanks for sharing Sharon. When do you plan to test?


----------



## sharan

LillyTame said:


> That's encouraging, thanks for sharing Sharon. When do you plan to test?

I'm trying to hold out until at least 12 DPO so Sunday. But if I can then I'm going to wait until AF is due.


----------



## LillyTame

Good luck holding out! And FX'd you get a BFP! :dust:


----------



## LillyTame

I'm out :witch: got me...but on a happier note, I should be able to test on Valentine's day! :thumbup:


----------



## leash214

I am supposedly 8 DPO and yesterday I had just a very little bright red spots when I wiped. I got excited :happydance: and it stopped and then today I have brown discharge like I get at the beginning of my periods :cry: My period isn't due to start for another 4 days. If it is my period then my cycle is 20 days long this month which is really short...the shortest I've ever had. I have no other signs of pregnancy and I took a pregnancy test today and it came out negative :hissy: but it may be too early to test anyways if it's not my actual period. Does any one know what implantation bleeding looks like? I also have 2 ovarian cysts and 2 fibroids so I wonder if the bleeding is from that instead.

I am on month 6 of TTC and I'm getting very deterred.


----------



## priest1108

Hi ladies, I'm 8dpo and I have been having some slight cramping, lower back pain and I had a runny nose yesterday but it went away today. I'm hoping this is our mouth, Gonna try to hold out till 12dpo to test. 

Leash- sounds like implantation spotting, looks like we Will be testing about the same time :)


----------



## willowfleur

priest1108 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm 8dpo and I have been having some slight cramping, lower back pain and I had a runny nose yesterday but it went away today. I'm hoping this is our mouth, Gonna try to hold out till 12dpo to test.
> 
> Leash- sounds like implantation spotting, looks like we Will be testing about the same time :)

Hi everyone, I'm 9dpo according to OPK but due af today or tomorrow - tested this morning - BFN :nope:

So is 12dpo sort of the earliest I should test? Bit new to all this so sorry for sounding dim :shrug:

I thought perhaps I might have a least a faintest line if I was pg so felt reallt disheartened but maybe it was too early??

Would you agree? Is there hope yet??!!


----------

